# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الجزائر >  قانون العقوبات الجزائرى

## هيثم الفقى

الجمهورية الجزائرية الديموقراطية الشعبية

وزارة العدل

قانون العقوبات
أمر رقم 66-156 مؤرخ في 18 صفر عام 1386
الموافق 8 يونيو سنة 1966 يتضمن 

الجزء الأول
المبادئ العامة
أحكام تمهيدية
المادة 1 : لا جريمة و لا عقوبة أو تدابير أمن بغير قانون.

المادة 2 : لا يسري قانون العقوبات على الماضي إلا ما كان منه أقل شدة.

المادة 3 : يطبق قانون العقوبات على كافة الجرائم التي ترتكب في أراضي الجمهورية كما يطبق على الجرائم التي ترتكب في الخارج إذا كانت تدخل في اختصاص المحاكم الجزائية الجزائرية طبقا لأحكام قانون الإجراءات الجزائية.



الكتاب الأول
العقوبات و تدابير الأمن

المادة 04 : (أمر رقم 69-74 المؤرخ في 16 سبتمبر 1969) يكون جزاء الجرائم بتطبيق العقوبات و تكون الوقاية منها باتخاذ تدابير أمن.

و تكون العقوبات أصلية إذا صدر الحكم بها دون أن تلحق بها أية عقوبة أخرى.

و تكون تبعية إذا كانت مترتبة على عقوبة أصلية و لا يصدر الحكم بها و إنما تطبق بقوة القانون.

و العقوبات التكميلية لا يحكم بها مستقلة عن عقوبة أصلية.

يعتبر الأشخاص المحكوم عليهم بنفس الجريمة متضامنين في الغرامة و رد الأشياء و الضرر، و المصاريف مع مراعاة ما نصت عليه المادة 310 الفقرة 4 و 370 من قانون الإجراءات الجزائية.

إن لتدابير الأمن هدف وقائي و هي إما شخصية أم عينية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الأول

العقوبات


الفصل الأول

العقوبات الأصلية



المادة 5 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) العقوبات الأصلية في مواد الجنايات.

1. الإعدام،

2. السجن المؤبد،

3. السجن المؤقت لمدة تتراوح بين خمس سنوات و عشرين سنة.

و العقوبات الأصلية في مادة الجنح هي :

1. الحبس مدة تتجاوز شهرين إلى خمس سنوات ماعدا الحالات التي يقرر فيها القانون حدودا أخرى.

2. الغرامة التي تتجاوز 2.000 دج،

إن العقوبات الأصلية في مادة المخالفات هي :

1. الحبس من يوم واحد على الأقل إلى شهرين على الأكثر،

2. الغرامة من 20 إلى 2.000 دج.




الفصل الثاني

العقوبات التبعية



المادة 6 : العقوبات التبعية هي الحجر القانوني و الحرمان من الحقوق الوطنية.

و هي لا تتعلق إلا بعقوبة الجناية.

المادة 7 : الحجر القانوني هو حرمان المحكوم عليه أثناء تنفيذ العقوبة الأصلية عليه من مباشرة حقوقه المالية، و تكون إدارة أمواله طبقا للأوضاع المقررة في حالة الحجر القضائي.

المادة 8 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) الحرمان من الحقوق الوطنية ينحصر في :

1. عزل المحكوم عليه و طرده من جميع الوظائف و المناصب السامية في الحزب أو الدولة و كذا جميع الخدمات التي لها علاقة بالجريمة،

2. الحرمان من حق الانتخابات و الترشيح و على العموم كل الحقوق الوطنية و السياسية، و من حمل أي وسام،

3. عدم الأهلية لأن يكون مساعدا محلفا أو خبيرا أو شاهدا على أي عقد أو أمام القضاء إلا على سبيل الإستدلال،

4. عدم الأهلية لأن يكون وصيا أو ناظرا ما لم تكن الوصاية على أولاده،

5. الحرمان من الحق في حمل الأسلحة و في التدريس و في إدارة مدرسة أو الإستخدام في مؤسسة للتعليم بوصفه أستاذا أو مدرسا أو مراقبا.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الثالث

العقوبات التكميلية



المادة 9 قانون رقم 89-05 المؤرخ في 25 أفريل 1989 ) العقوبات التكميلية هي :

1. تحديد الإقامة،

2. المنع من الإقامة،

3. الحرمان من مباشرة بعض الحقوق،

4. المصادرة الجزئية للأموال،

5. حل الشخص الإعتباري،

6. نشر الحكم.



المادة 10: ملغاة (القانون رقم 89-05 المؤرخ في 25 أفريل 1989).

المادة 11: ( أمر رقم 69-74 المؤرخ في 16 سبتمبر 1969) تحديد الإقامة هو إلزام المحكوم عليه بأن يقيم في منطقة يعاينها الحكم و لا يجوز أن تجاوز مدته خمس سنوات و يبدأ تنفيذ تحديد الإقامة من يوم انقضاء العقوبة الأصلية أو الإفراج على المحكوم عليه.

و يبلغ الحكم إلى وزارة الداخلية التي يمكن لها أن تصدر أذون انتقال مؤقتة داخل المنطقة. 

يعاقب الشخص المحددة إقامته بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر إلى ثلاث سنوات إذا خالف أحد تدابير تحديد إقامته.



المادة 12: ( أمر رقم 69-74 المؤرخ في 16 سبتمبر 1969) المنع من الإقامة هو الحظر على المحكوم عليه أن يوجد في بعض الأماكن و لا يجوز أن تجاوز مدته خمس سنوات في مواد الجنح و عشر سنوات في مواد الجنايات ما لم ينص عليه القانون على خلاف ذلك.

و آثار هذا المنع و مدته لا تبدآن إلا من اليوم الذي يفرج فيه عن المحكوم و بعد أن يكون قرار المنع من الإقامة قد بلغ إليه.

يعاقب الشخص الممنوعة إقامته بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر إلى ثلاث سنوات إذا خالف أحد تدابير منع الإقامة أو تملص منه.



المادة 13 : يجوز دائما أن يقضي بالمنع من الإقامة في حالة الحكم لجناية أو جنحة.



المادة 14: يجوز للمحكمة عند قضائها في جنحة و في الحالات التي يحددها القانون أن تحظر على المحكوم عليه ممارسة حق أو أكثر من الحقوق المشار إليها في المادة 8 لمدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات.



المادة 15: ( أمر 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975 ) المصادرة هي الأيلولة النهائية إلى الدولة لمال أو مجموعة أموال معينة غير أنه لا يكون قابلا للمصادرة.

1. (قانون رقم 90-15 المؤرخ في 14 يوليو 1990) محل السكن اللازم لإيواء الزوج و الأصول و الفروع من الدرجة الأولى المحكوم عليه إن كانوا يشغلونه فعلا، عند معاينة الجريمة و على شرط أن لا يكون هذا المحل مكتسبا عن طريق غير مشروع.

2. الأموال المشار إليها في الفقرات رقم 2 و 3 و 4 و 5 و 6 و 7 و 8 من المادة 378 من قانون الإجراءات المدنية.

3. المداخيل الضرورية لمعيشة الزوج و أولاد المحكوم عليه و كذلك الأصول الذين يعيشون تحت كفالته.

و في حالة اصدار الحكم في جناية، للمحكمة أن تأمر بمصادرة الأشياء التي استعملت أو كانت ستستعمل في تنفيذ الجريمة أو التي تحصلت منها، و كذلك الهبات أو المنافع الأخرى التي استعملت لمكافأة مرتكب الجريمة، و كل ذلك مع الإحتفاظ بحقوق الغير حسن النية.

و لا يجوز الأمر بمصادرة الأشياء المشار إليها في الفقرة السابقة في حالة الحكم في جنحة أو مخالفة إلا إذا نص القانون صراحة على ذلك.



المادة 15 مكرر : (قانون رقم 90-15 المؤرخ في 14 يوليو 1990) في حالة الحكم بعقوبة من أجل إحدى الجرائم المشار إليها في المواد 119 و 162 و 172 و 173 و 175 و 382 و 422 مكرر و 426 مكرر من هذا القانون يجوز لجهة الحكم النطق بالمصادرة حسب الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادة 15 فقرة 3 المذكورة أعلاه.



المادة 16 : لا تشمل المصادرة الأشياء المملوكة للغير إلا إذا تعلق الأمر بتدبير من تدابير الأمن قضي به وفقا للمادة 25 أو لنص صريح في القانون.



المادة 17 : منع الشخص الإعتباري من الإستمرار في ممارسة نشاطه يقتضي أن لا يستمر هذا النشاط حتى و لو كانت تحت اسم آخر أو مع مديرين أو أعضاء مجلس إدارة أو مسيريين آخرين و يترتب على ذلك تصفية أمواله مع المحافظة على حقوق الغير حسن النية.



المادة 18 : للمحكمة عند الحكم بالإدانة أن تأمر في الحالات التي يحددها القانون بنشر الحكم بأكمله أو مستخرج منه في جريدة أو أكثر يعينها أو بتعليقه في الأماكن التي يبينها و ذلك كله على نفقة المحكوم عليه على ألا تجاوز مع ذلك مصاريف النشر المبلغ الذي يحدده الحكم لهذا الغرض و لا أن تجاوز مدة التعليق شهرا واحدا.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الثاني

تدابير الأمن



المادة 19 : تدابير الأمن الشخصية هي :

1. الحجز القضائي في مؤسسة نفسية،

2. الوضع القضائي في مؤسسة علاجية،

3. المنع من ممارسة مهنة أو نشاط أو فن،

4. سقوط حقوق السلطة الأبوية كلها أو بعضها.

و يجوز إعادة النظر في هذه التدابير على أساس تطور الحالة الخطيرة لصاحب الشأن.



المادة 20 : تدابير الأمن العينية هي :

1. مصادرة الأموال،

2. إغلاق المؤسسة.

المادة 21 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) الحجز القضائي في مؤسسة نفسية هو وضع الشخص بناء على قرار قضائي في مؤسسة مهيأة لهذا الغرض بسبب خلل في قواه العقلية قائم وقت ارتكاب الجريمة أو اعتراه بعد ارتكابها.

يمكن أن يصدر الأمر بالحجز القضائي بموجب أي حكم بادانة المتهم أو العفو عنه أو ببراءته أو بعدم وجود وجه لإقامة الدعوى غير أنه في هاتين الحالتين الأخيرتين يجب أن تكون مشاركته في الوقائع المادية ثابتة.

يجب إثبات الخلل في الحكم الصادر بالحجز بعد الفحص الطبي.



المادة 22 : الوضع القضائي في مؤسسة علاجية هو وضع شخص مصاب بإدمان عادي ناتج من تعاطي مواد كحولية أو مخدرة تحت الملاحظة في مؤسسة مهيأة لهذا الغرض و ذلك بناء على حكم قضائي صادر من الجهة المحال إليها الشخص إذا بدا أن الصفة الإجرامية لصاحب الشأن مرتبطة بهذا الإدمان.

يمكن أن يصدر الأمر بالمضع القضائي طبق الشروط المحددة في المادة 21 فقرة 2.



المادة 23 : يجوز الحكم بالمنع من مزاولة مهنة أو نشاط أو فن على المحكوم عليه لجناية أو جنحة إذا ثبت للقضاء أن للجريمة التي ارتكبت صلة مباشرة بمزاولة المهنة أو النشاط أو الفن و أنه يوجد خطر من تركه يمارس أيا منها.

و يصدر الحكم بالمنع لمدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات.

و يجوز أن يؤمر بالنفاذ المعجل بالنسبة لهذا الإجراء.



المادة 24 : عندما يحكم القضاء على أحد الأصول لجناية أو جنحة وقعت منه على شخص أحد أولاده القصر و يقرر أن السلوك العادي للمحكوم عليه يعرضهم لخطر مادي أو معنوي فإنه يجوز له أن يقضي بسقوط سلطته الأبوية و يجوز أن ينصب هذا السقوط على كل حقوق السلطة الأبوية أو بعضها و أن لا يشمل إلا واحدا أو بعضا من أولاده.

و يجوز أن يؤمر بالنفاذ المعجل بالنسبة لهذا الإجراء.



المادة 25: يجوز أن بمصادرة الأشياء المضبوطة كتدبير من تدابير الأمن إذا كانت صناعتها أو استعمالها أو حملها أو حيازتها أو بيعها يعتبر جريمة.

و مع ذلك يجوز الأمر بردها لصالح الغير حسن النية.



المادة 26 : يجوز أن يؤمر بإغلاق المؤسسة نهائيا او مؤقتا في الحالات و بالشروط المنصوص عليها في القانون.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الكتاب الثاني
الأفعال و الأشخاص الخاضعون للعقوبة

الباب الأول

الجريمة


الفصل الأول

تقسيم الجرائم



المادة 27: تقسم الجرائم تبعا لخطورتها إلى جنايات و جنح و مخالفات و تطبق عليها العقوبات المقررة للجنايات أو الجنح أو المخالفات.



المادة 28: لا يتغير نوع الجريمة إذا أصدر القاصي فيها حكما يطبق أصلا على نوع آخر منها نتيجة لظرف مخفف للعقوبة أو نتيجة لحالة العود التي يكون عليها المحكوم عليه.



المادة 29 : يتغير نوع الجريمة إذا نص القانون على عقوبة تطبق أصلا على نوع آخر أشد منها نتيجة لظروف مشددة.




الفصل الثاني

المحاولة



المادة 30 : كل المحاولات لارتكاب جناية تبتدئ بالشروع في التنفيذ أو بأفعال لا لبس فيها تؤدي مباشرة إلى ارتكابها تعتبر كالجناية نفسها إذا لم توقف أو لم يخب أثرها إلا نتيجة لظروف مستقلة عن إرادة مرتكبها حتى و لو لم يمكن بلوغ الهدف المقصود بسبب ظرف مادي يجهله مرتكبها.



المادة 31 : المحاولة في الجنحة لا يعاقب عليها إلا بناء على نص صريح في القانون.

و المحاولة في المخالفة لا يعاقب عليها إطلاقا.




الفصل الثالث

تعدد الجرائم



المادة 32 : يجب أن يوصف الفعل الواحد الذي يحتمل عدة أوصاف بالوصف الأشد من بينها.



المادة 33 : يعتبر تعددا في الجرائم أن ترتكب في وقت واحد أو أوقات متعددة عدة جرائم لا يفصل بينها حكم نهائي.



المادة 34 : في حالة تعدد جنايات أو جنح محالة معا إلى محكمة واحدة فإنه يقضي بعقوبة واحدة سالبة للحرية و لا يجوز أن تجاوز مدتها الحد الأقصى للعقوبة المقررة قانونا للجريمة الأشد.



المادة 35 : إذا صدرت عدة أحكام سالبة للحرية بسبب تعدد المحاكمات فإن العقوبة الأشد وحدها هي التي تنفذ.

و مع ذلك إذا كانت العقوبات المحكوم بها من طبيعة واحدة فإنه يجوز للقاضي بقرار مسبب أن يأمر بضمها كلها أو بعضها في نطاق الحد الأقصى المقرر قانونا للجريمة الأشد.



المادة 36 : تضم العقوبات المالية ما لم يقرر القاضي خلاف ذلك بنص صريح.



المادة 37 : يجوز أن تضم العقوبات التبعية و تدابير الأمن في حالة تعدد الجنايات أو الجنح و يكون تنفيذ تدابير الأمن التي لا تسمح طبيعتها بتنفيذها في آن واحد بالترتيب المنصوص عليه في قانون تنظيم السجون و إعادة تربية المساجين.



المادة 38 : ضم العقوبات في مواد المخالفات وجوبي.




الفصل الرابع

الأفعال المبررة



المادة 39 : لا جريمة :

1. إذا كان الفعل قد أمر أو أذن به القانون،

2. إذا كان الفعل قد دفعت إليه الضرورة الحالة للدفاع المشروع عن النفس أو عن الغير أو عن مال مملوك للشخص أو للغير بشرط أن يكون الدفاع متناسبا مع جسامة الإعتداء.



المادة 40 :يدخل ضمن حالات الضرورة الحالة للدفاع المشروع :

1- القتل أو الجرح أو الضرب الذي يرتكب لدفع اعتداء على حياة الشخص أو سلامة جسمه أو لمنع تسلق الحواجز أو الحيطان أو مداخل المنازل أو الماكن المسكونة أو توابعها أو كسر شيئ منها أثناء الليل.

2- الفعل الذي يرتكب للدفاع عن النفس أو عن الغير ضد مرتكبي السرقات أو النهب بالقوة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الثاني

مرتكبو الجريمة


الفصل الأول

المساهمون في الجريمة



المادة 41: ( قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعتبر فاعلا كل من ساهم مساهمة مباشرة في تنفيذ الجريمة أو حرض على إرتكاب الفعل بالهية أو الوعد أو تهديد أو إساءة استعمال السلطة أو الولاية أو التحايل أو التدليس الإجرامي.



المادة 42 : ( قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعتبر شريكا في الجريمة من لم يشترك اشتراكا مباشرا، و لكنه ساعد بكل الطرق أو عاون الفاعل أو الفاعلين على ارتكاب الأفعال التحضيرية أو المسهلة أو المنفذة لها مع علمه بذلك.



المادة 43 : يأخذ حكم الشريك من اعتاد أن يقدم مسكنا أو ملجأ أو مكان للإجتماع لواحد أو أكثر من الأشرار الذين يمارسون اللصوصية أو العنف ضد أمن الدولة أو الأمن العام أو ضد الأشخاص أو الأموال مع علمه بسلوكهم الإجرامي.



المادة 44 : يعاقب الشريك في جناية أو جنحة بالعقوبة المقررة للجناية أو الجنحة.

و لا تأثر الظروف الشخصية التي ينتج عنها تشديد أو تخفيف العقوبة أو الإعفاء منها إلا بالنسبة للفاعل أو الشريك الذي تتصل به هذه الظروف.

و الظروف الموضوعية اللصيقة بالجريمة التي تؤدي إلى تشديد أو تخفيف العقوبة التي توقع على من ساهم فيها يترتب عليها تشديدها أو تخفيفها، بحسب ما إذا كان يعلم أو لا يعلم بهذه الظروف.

و لا يعاقب على الإشتراك في المخالفة على الإطلاق.



المادة 45 : من يحمل شخصا لا يخضع للعقوبة بسبب وضعه أو صفته الشخصية على ارتكاب جريمة يعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة لها.



المادة 46 : إذا لم ترتكب الجريمة المزمع ارتكابها لمجرد امتناع من كان ينوي ارتكابها بإرادته وحدها فإن المحرض عليها يعاقب رغم ذلك بالعقوبات المقررة لهذه الجريمة.




الفصل الثاني

المسؤولية الجزائية



المادة 47 : لا عقوبة على من كان في حالة جنون وقت ارتكاب الجريمة و ذلك دون الإخلال بأحكام الفقرة 2 من المادة 21.



المادة 48 : لا عقوبة على من اضطرته إلى ارتكاب الجريمة قوة لا قبل له بدفعها.



المادة 49 : لا توقع على القاصر الذي لم يكمل الثالثة عشرة إلا تدابير الحماية أو التربية.

و مع ذلك فإنه في مواد المخالفات لا يكون محلا إلا للتوبيخ.

و يخضع القاصر الذي يبلغ سنه من 13 إلى 18 إما لتدابير الحماية أو التربية أو لعقوبات مخففة.



المادة 50 : إذا قضي بأن يخضع القاصر الذي يبلغ سنه من 13 إلى 18 لحكم جزائي فإن العقوبة التي تصدر عليه تكون كالآتي :

إذا كانت العقوبة التي تفرض عليه هي الإعدام أو السجن المؤبد فإنه يحكم عليه بعقوبة الحبس من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة.

و إذا كانت العقوبة هي السجن أو الحبس المؤقت فإنه يحكم عليه بالحبس لمدة تساوي نصف المدة التي كان يتعين الحكم عليه بها إذا كان بالغا.



المادة 51 : في مواد المخالفات يقضي على القاصر الذي يبلغ سنه من 13 إلى 18 إما بالتوبيخ و إما بعقوبة الغرامة.




الفصل الثالث

شخصية العقوبة

القسم الأول

الأعذار القانونية



المادة 52 : الأعذار هي حالات محددة في القانون على سبيل الحصر يترتب عليها مع قيام الجريمة و المسؤولية إما عدم عقاب المتهم إذا كانت أعذارا معفية و إما تخفيف العقوبة إذا كانت مخففة.

و مع ذلك يجوز للقاضي في حالة الإعفاء أن يطبق تدابير الأمن على المعفي عنه.



القسم الثاني

الظروف المخففة



المادة 53 : (أمر 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975 و قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يجوز تخفيض العقوبات المقررة قانونا ضد المتهم الذي قضي بإدانته و ثبت وجود ظروف مخففة لصالحه بالسجن مدة 10 سنوات، إذا كانت عقوبة الجناية هي الإعدام، أو السجن مدة 05 سنوات إذا كانت الجناية مما يعاقب عليها بالسجن المؤبد و مدة ثلاث سنوات إذا كانت عقوبة الجناية هي المؤقت و مدة سنة واحدة في الحالات المنصوص عليها في المادة 119 الفقرة 01 من هذا القانون.

و إذا طبقت العقوبة المخففة هكذا فإنه يجوز الحكم بغرامة 100.000 دج و علاوة على ذلك يجوز الحكم على الجناة بالحرمان من الحقوق الوطنية و يجوز فضلا على ذلك الحكم عليهم بالمنع من الإقامة.

و إذا كانت العقوبة المقررة قانونا هي الحبس المؤقت أو الغرامة تعين في جميع الحالات تخفيف مدة الحبس إلى يوم واحد و الغرامة إلى 05 دنانير في حالة الظروف المخففة.

و يجوز الحكم باحدى هاتين العقوبتين كما يجوز أن تستبدل بالحبس الغرامة على أن لا تقل عن 20 دج.

و في جميع الحالات التي يستبدل فيها الحبس بالغرامة، و كانت عقوبة الحبس هي وحدها المقررة، فإن الغرامة لا تتجاوز 30000 دج في مادة الجنح.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القسم الثالث

العود



المادة 54 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) كل من حكم عليه نهائيا بعقوبة جنائية أو ارتكاب جناية ثانية معاقب عليها بعقوبة أصلية هي السجن المؤبد يجوز الحكم عليه بالإعدام إذا كانت الجناية قد أدت إلى موت إنسان.

إذا كانت الجناية الثانية معاقبا عليها بالسجن المؤقت جاز رفع العقوبة إلى السجن المؤبد.



المادة 55 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) كل من حكم عليه لجناية بحكم نهائي بالحبس لمدة سنة أو أكثر و ارتكب خلال الخمس سنوات التالية لإنقضاء هذه العقوبة أو سقوطها بالتقادم جنحة أو جناية يعاقب عليها بالحبس فإنه يحكم عليه بالحد الأقصى المقرر قانونا و يجوز رفع هذه العقوبة إلى الضعف.

و يجوز الحكم أيضا بالمنع من الإقامة من خمس إلى عشر سنوات.



المادة 56 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) الأمر كذلك بالنسبة لمحكوم عليهم بجنحة بالحبس مدة تزيد على سنة إذا ثبتت إدانتهم في نفس الأجل بالجنحة نفسها أو يجناية يعاقب عليها بالحبس.

و من سبق الحكم عليهم بالحبس مدة أقل من سنة و ارتكبوا نفس الجنحة في نفس الظروف الزمنية، فإنهم يعاقبون بالحبس الذي لا يجوز أن تقل مدته عن ضعف المدة السابقة الحكم عليهم بها على أن لا تتجاوز مع ذلك ضعف الحد الأقصى للعقوبة المقررة.



المادة 57 : (أمر 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975 و قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) تعتبر من نفس النوع لتحديد العود الجرائم التي تشملها إحدى الفقرات التالية :

1- اختلاس أموال الدولة و السرقة و النصب وخيانة الأمانة و إساءة استعمال التوقيع على بياض و اصدار شيكات بدون رصيد و التزوير و استعمال المحررات المزورة و الإفلاس بالتدليس و اخفاء الأشياء المتحصلة من جناية أو جنحة التشرد ،

2- القتل الخطأ و الجرح الخطأ و جريمة الهرب و القيادة في حالة السكر،

3- هتك العرض بدون عنف و الإخلال العلني بالحياء و اعتياد التحريض على الفسق و المساعدة على البغاء ،

4- العصيان والعنف و التعدي على رجال القضاء و الأعضاء المحلفين و رجال القوة العمومية.

المادة 58 : كل من سبق الحكم عليه في مخالفة و ارتكب خلال اثنى عشر شهرا من تاريخ الحكم الذي أصبح نهائيا المخالفة نفسها في دائرة اختصاص نفس المحكمة يعاقب بالعقوبات المغلظة المقررة لعود في المخالفات وفقا لأحكام المادة 465.

و مع ذلك فإن العود في المخالفات المعاقب عنها بالحبس لمدة تزيد على عشرة أيام أو بغرامة تجاوز 200 دينار لا يخضع لشرط أن تكون المخالفة الثانية قد أرتكبت في نفس دائرة الإختصاص التي أرتكبت فيها المخالفة الأولى و يعاقب العائد عندئذ بالعقوبات المغلظة المقررة للعود في المخالفات المنصوص عليها في المادة 445 .



المادة 59 : كل من سبق الحكم عليه من محكمة عسكرية لا يعاقب بعقوبة العود إذا ارتكب بعد ذلك جناية أو جنحة إلا حسبما يكون الحكم الأول قد صدر في جناية أو جنحة معاقب عليها طبقا لقوانين الجزائية العادية.



المادة 60 : ملغاة (القانون رقم 89-05 المؤرخ في 25 أبريل 1989).



الجزء الثاني

التجريم




الكتاب الثالث

الجنايات و الجنح و عقوباتها




الباب الأول

الجنايات و الجنح ضد الشيء العمومي




الفصل الأول

الجنايات و الجنح ضد أمن الدولة

القسم الأول

جرائم الخيانة و التجسس



المادة 61 : يرتكب جريمة الخيانة و يعاقب بالإعدام كل جزائري و كل عسكري أو بحار في خدمة الجزائر يقوم بأحد الأعمال الآتية :

1- حمل السلاح ضد الجزائر ،

2- القيام بالتخابر مع دولة أجنبية بقصد حملها على القيام بأعمال عدوانية ضد الجزائر أو تقديم الوسائل اللازمة لذلك سواءا بتسهيل دخول القوات الأجنبية إلى الأرض الجزائرية أو بزعزعة ولاء الجيش الوطني الشعبي أو بأية طريق أخرى ،

3- تسليم قوات جزائرية أو أراض أو مدن أو حصون أو مراكز أو منشآت أو مخازن أو مستودعات حربية أو عتاد أو ذخائر أو مبان أو سفن أو مركبات للملاحة الجوية مملوكة للجزائر أو مخصصة للدفاع عنها إلى دولة أجنبية أو إلى عملائها ،

4- إتلاف أو إفساد سفينة أو سفن أو مركبات للملاحة الجوية أو عتاد أو مؤن أو مبان أو إنشاءات من أي نوع كانت و ذلك بقصد الإضرار بالدفاع الوطني أو إدخال عيوب عليها أو التسبب في وقوع حادث و ذلك تحقيقا لنفس القصد.

المادة 63 : يرتكب جريمة الخيانة و يعاقب بالإعدام كل جزائري و كل عسكري و كل بحار في خدمة الجزائر يقوم في وقت الحرب بأحد الأعمال الآتية :

1- تحريض العسكريين أو البحارة إلى الإنضمام إلى دولة أجنبية أو تسهيل السبيل لهم إلى ذلك و القيام بعمليات تجنيد لحساب دولة في حرب مع الجزائر،

2- القيام بالتخابر مع دولة أجنبية أو مع أحد عملائها بقصد معاونة هذه الدولة في خططها ضد الجزائر،

3- عرقلة مرور العتاد الحربي ،

4- المساهمة في مشروع لإضعاف الروح المعنوية للجيش أو لأمة يكون الغرض منه الإضرار بالدفاع الوطني مع علمه بذلك.

المادة 63 : ( أمر 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975) يكون مرتكبا لخيانة و يعاقب بالإعدام كل جزائري يقوم :

1- بتسليم معلوما ت أو أشياء أو مستندات أو تصميمات يجب أن تحفظ تحت ستار من السرية لمصلحة الدفاع الوطني أو الإقتصاد الوطني إلى دولة أجنبية أو أحد عملائها على أي صورة ما و بأي وسيلة كانت.

2- الإستحواذ بأي وسيلة كانت على مثل هذه المعلومات أو الأشياء أو المستندات أو التصميمات بقصد تسليمها إلى دولة أجنبية أو إلى أحد عملائها.

3- إتلاف مثل هذه المعلومات أو الأشياء أو المستندات أو التصميمات بقصد معاونة دولة أجنبية أو ترك الغير يتلفها .

المادة 64 : يرتكب جريمة التجسس و يعاقب بالإعدام كل أجنبي يقوم بأحد الأفعال المنصوص عليها في الفقرات 2 و 3 و 4 من المادة 61 و في المادتين 62 و 63.

ويعاقب من يحرض على ارتكاب إحدى الجنايات المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة و المواد 61 و 62 و 63 أو يعرض ارتكابها بالعقوبة المقرر للجنايات ذاتها.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القسم الثاني

جرائم التعدي الأخرى على الدفاع الوطني أو الإقتصاد الوطني



المادة 65 : ( أمر 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975) يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل من يجمع معلومات أو أشياء أو وثائق أو تصميمات بغرض تسليمها إلى دولة أجنبية و الذي يؤدي جمعها و استغلالها إلى الإضرار بمصالح الدفاع الوطني أو الإقتصاد الوطني.



المادة 66 : يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة كل حارس و كل أمين بحكم وظيفته أو بحكم صفته على معلومات أو أشياء أو مستندات أو تصميمات يجب أن تحفظ تحت ستار السرية لمصلحة الدفاع الوطني أو يمكن ان تؤدي معرفتها إلى الكشف عن سر من أسرار الدفاع الوطني يكون قد قام يغير قصد الخيانة أو التجسس بما يأتي :

1- إتلافها أو اختلاسها أو ترك الغير يتلفها أو يختلسها أو أخذ صور عنها أو ترك الغير يأخذ صورا منها.

2- إبلاغها إلى علم شخص لا صفة له في الإطلاع عليها أو إلى علم الجمهور أو ترك الغير يبلغها.

و تكون العقوبة بالسجن المؤقت من خمس سنولت إلى عشر سنوات إذا كان الحارس أو الأمين قد ارتكب الجريمة برعونة أو بغير حيطة أو بعدم تبصر أو بإهمال أو بعدم مراعاة الأنظمة.

المادة 67 : يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت من خمس إلى عشر سنوات كل شخص عدا من ذكروا في المادة 66 يكون بغير قصد الخيانة أو التجسس قد ارتكب الأفعال الآتية :

1. الإستحواذ معلومات أو أشياء أو مستندات أو تصميمات يجب أن تحفظ تحت ستار السرية لمصلحة الدفاع الوطني أو يمكن ان تؤدي معرفتها إلى الكشف عن سر من أسرار الدفاع الوطني.

2. إتلاف أو اختلاس مثل هذه المعلومات أو الأشياء أو المستندات أو التصميمات أو ترك الغير يتلفها أو يختلسها أو أخذ صور منها أو ترك الغير يأخذ صورا منها.

3. إبلاغ مثل هذه المعلومات أو الأشياء أو المستندات أو التصميمات إلى علم شخص لا صفة له في الإطلاع عليها أو إلى الجمهور أو ترك الغير يبلغها أو توسيع دائرة ذيوعها.

المادة 68 : يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة كل من يسلم بغير إذن سابق من الشلطة المختصة إلى شخص يعمل لحساب دولة أو مؤسسة أجنبية إختراعا يهم الدفاع الوطني أو معلومات أو دراسات أو طريقة صنع تتصل بإختراع من هذا النوع أو بتطبيقات صناعية تهم الدفاع الوطني أو يفشي إليه شيئا من ذلك.

المادة 69 : يعاقب بالحبس من خمس سنوات كل من يقدم معلومات عسكرية لم تجعلها السلطة المختصة علنية و كان من شأن ذيوعها أن يؤدي بجلاء إلى الإضرار بالدفاع الوطني، إلى علم شخص لا صفة له في الإطلاع عليها أو علم الجمهور دون أن تكون لديه نية الخيانة أو التجسس.

المادة 70 : يعاقب بالحبس المؤقت من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة كل من :

1. دخل مختفيا أو منتحلا إسما كاذبا أو مخفيا صفته أو جنسيته إلى حصن أو منشأة أو مركز أو مستودع أو إلى أماكن عمل أو عمل أو ثكنات أو مخيمات أو معسكرات للجيش أو إلى منشآت حربية أو تجارية مستعملة للدفاع الوطني أو إلى في سفن أو مركبات للملاحة الجوية أو في سيارة عسكرية مسلحة أو في مؤسسة عسكرية أو بحرية من أي نوع كانت أو في مؤسسة أو ورشة عمل تهم الدفاع الوطني.

2. نظم بطريقة خفية أية طريقة للمراسلة أو الإتصال عن بعد من شأنها الإضرار بالدفاع الوطني حتى و لو لم يتخف أو يخف إسمه أو صفته أو جنسيته.

3. حلق فوق الأرض الجزائرية باستعمال أية طائرة أجنبية دون أن يكون مصرحا له بذلك بمقتضى اتفاق ديبلوماسي أو تصريح من السلطة الجزائرية.

4. قام بعمل رسومات أو بأخذ صور أو برسم خرائط أو بعمليات طوبوغرافية في منطقة محرمة حددتها السلطة العسكرية أو البحرية و ذلك بداخل أو حول الأماكن أو المنشآت أو المراكز أو المؤسسات العسكرية أو البحرية أو التي تهم الدفاع الوطني بغير إذن من تلك السلطات.

5. أقام في دائرة معينة حول المنشآت المحصنة أو المؤسسات العسكرية أو البحرية بالرغم من الحظر الذي يصدر مرسوم بتقريره.

6. أفشى إلى شخص لا صفة له معلومات متعلقة إما بالتدابير التي تتخذ لكشف مرتكبي الجنايات و الجنح المنصوص عليها في القسمين الأول و الثاني من هذا الفصل و شركائهم و للقبض عليهم و إما بسير إجراءات المتابعة و التحقيق و إما بسير المحاكمة أمام جهات القضاء أو أذاع شيئا من ذلك علنا.

و مع ذلك يعاقب مرتكبو الجرائم المنصوص عليها في الفقرات 3 و 4 و 6 أعلاه في وقت السلم بالحبس من سنة إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 3.000 إلى 70.000 دينار.

المادة 71 : يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة كل من :

1. يعرض الجزائر لإعلان الحرب بإتيانه أعمالا عدوانية لا تقرها الحكومة.

2. يعرض الجزائر إلى أعمال انتقامية بإتيانه أعمالا عدوانية لا تقرها الحكومة.

3. يجري مع عملاء دولة أجنبية مخابرات من شأنها الإضرار بالمركز العسكري أو الدبلوماسي للجزائر أو بمصالحها الإقتصادية الجوهرية.

المادة 72 : يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة كل من يرتكب في وقت الحرب الأفعال الآتية :

1. إجراء مراسلات أو إقامة علاقات مع مواطني أو عملاء من الدولة المعادية بغير إذن من الحكومة.

2. القيام إما مباشرة و إما بطريق الوساطة بأعمال تجارية مع مواطنين أو عملاء دولة معادية بالرغم من الحظر المقرر في هذا الشأن.



المادة 73 : يعاقب بالسجن من سنة إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 3.000 إلى 30.000 دينار كل من يرتكب عمدا أي عمل من شأنه الإضرار بالدفاع الوطني غير المنصوص عليه و غير معاقب عليه بأي نص آخر و ذلك في وقت الحرب.

المادة 74 : يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت من خمس إلى عشر سنوات كل من يعرقل مرور العتاد الحربي أو يقوم بأي وسيلة كانت بالتحريض على عمل من أعمال العنف أو على عمل مدبر يكون هدفه أو نتيجته وضع هذه العراقيل أو بتسهيل هذه الأعمال أو تنظيمها و ذلك في وقت السلم و بقصد الإضرار بالدفاع الوطني.

المادة 75 : يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت من خمس إلى عشر سنوات كل من يساهم وقت السلم في مشروع لاضعاف الروح المعنوية للجيش يكون الغرض منه الاضرار بالدفاع الوطني و هو عالم بذلك .

المادة 76 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب بالحبس من سنتين إلى عشر سنوات و بغرامة من 10.000 إلى 100.000 دج كل من يقوم في وقت السلم بتجنيد متطوعين أو مرتزقة لصالح دولة أجنبية في الأرض الجزائرية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القسم الثالث

الإعتداءات و المؤامرات و الجرائم الأخرى

ضد سلطة الدولة و سلامة أرض الوطن



المادة 77 : ( أمر 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975) يعاقب بالإعدام، الإعتداء الذي يكون الغرض منه إما القضاء على نظام الحكم أو تغييره و إما تحريض المواطنين أو السكان على حمل السلاح ضد سلطة الدولة أو ضد بعضهم البعض، و إما المساس بوحدة التراب الوطني.

و يعتبر في حكم الإعتداء تنفيذ الإعتداء أو محاولة تنفيذه.

المادة 78 : المؤامرة التي يكون الغرض منها ارتكاب الجنايات المنصوص عليها في المادة 77 يعاقب عليها بالسجن المؤقت من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة إذا تلاها فعل ارتكب أو بدئ في ارتكابه للإعداد لتنفيذها.



و تكون العقوبة السجن المؤقت من خمس إلى عشر سنوات إذا لم يكن قد تلا المؤامرة فعل ارتكب أو بدئ في ارتكابه للإعداد لتنفيذها.

و تقوم المؤامرة بمجرد اتفاق شخصين أو أكثر على التصميم على ارتكابها.

كل من يعرض تدبير مؤامرة بغرض التوصل إلى ارتكاب الجنلينت المنصوص عليها في المادة 77 دون أن يقبل عرضه يعاقب بالحبس من سنة إلى عشر سنوات و بغرامة من 3000 إلى 70.000 دينار و يجوز علاوة على ذلك أن يمنع الفاعل من ممارسة جميع الحقوق المشار إليها في المادة 14 من هذا القانون أو بعضها.

المادة 79 : ( أمر 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975) كل من يعمل بأية و سيلة كانت على المساس بسلامة وحدة الوطن و ذلك في غير الحالات المنصوص عليها في المادتين 77 و 78 يعاقب بالحبس لمدة سنة إلى عشر سنوات و بغرامة من 3000 إلى 70.000 دج، مع جواز حرمانه من الحقوق المشار إليها في المادة 14 من هذا القانون.

المادة 80 : ( أمر 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975) يعاقب بالإعدام كل من كون قوات مسلحة أو عمل على تكوينها و كل من استخدم أو جند جنودا أو عمل على استخدامهم أو زودهم بالأسلحة أو الذخيرة بدون أمر أو إذن من السلطة الشرعية.

المادة 81 : ( أمر 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975) يعاقب بالإعدام :

• كل من تولى قيادة عسكرية أيا كانت بدون وجه حق أو بدون سبب مشروع.

• و كل من احتفظ بمثل هذه القيادة ضد أمر الحكومة.

• و القواد الذين يبقون جيوشهم و قواتهم مجتمعة بعد أن صدر لهم الأمر بتسريحها أو تفريقها.



المادة 82 : ملغاة ( أمر 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975)

و يعاقب الفاعل بالسجن المؤبد إذا أدى هذا الطلب أو ذلك الأمر إلى النتيجة المقصودة.

المادة 83 : كل شخص يطلب من القوة العمومية التي يمكن أن تكون تحت تصرفه أو يأمرها بأن تقوم بمنع تنفيذ القوانين الخاصة بالتجنيد أو التعبئة أو يستخدمها في هذا الغرض أو يعمل على أن يطلب ذلك أو يؤمر به يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة.



القسم الرابع

جنايات التقتيل و التخريب المخلة

بالدولة



المادة 84 : كل من يرتكب إعتداء يكون الغرض منه نشر التقتيل أو التخريب في منطقة أو أكثر يعاقب بالإعدام.

و تنفيذ الإعتداء لأو محاولة تنفيذه يعتبر في حكم الإعتداء.



المادة 85 : المؤامرة التي يكون الغرض منها ارتكاب الجناية المنصوص عليها في المادة 84 يعاقب عليها بالسجن المؤبد إذا تلاها فعل ارتكب أو بدئ في ارتكابه للإعداد لتنفيذها.

و تكون العقوبة يالسجن المؤقت من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين ينة إذا لم يكن قد تلى المؤامرة فعل ارتكب أو بدئ في ارتكابه للإعداد لتنفيذها.

و تقوم المؤامرة بمجرد إتفاق شخصين أو أكثر على التصميم على ارتكابها.

كل من يعرض تدبير مؤامرة بغرض التوصل إلى ارتكاب الجنايات المنصوص عليها في المادة 84 دون أن يقبل عرضه يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت من خمس إلى عشر سنوات.



المادة 86 : يعاقب بالإعدام كل من يرأس عصابات مسلحة أو يتولى فيها مهمة أو قيادة ما و ذلك بقصد الإخلال بأمن الدولة بارتكاب إحدى الجنايات المنصوص عليها في المادتين 77 و 84 أو بقصد اغتصاب أو نهب أو تقسيم الأملاك العمومية و الخصوصية أو بقصد مهاجمة أو مقاومة القوة العمومية التي تعمل ضد مرتكبي هذه الجنايات.

ويعاقب بالعقوبة نفسها من قاموا بادارة حركة العصابة او بتكوين عصابات تتجاوز عشرين سنة في وقت الحرب وبالحبس من سنة الى خمس سنوات وبغرامة من 3000 الى30000دج فى وقت السلم ، كل شخص علم بوجود خطط او أفعال الارتكاب جرائم الخيانة او التجسس او غيرها من النشاطات التي يكون من طبعيتها الاضرار بالدفاع الوطني ولم يبلغ عنها السلطات العسكرية او الادارية او القضائية فور علمه بها . تنضيمها او عملوا علي تكوينها أو تنضيمها أو قاموا عمدا وعن علم بتزويدها أو إمدادها بالمؤن والأسلحة والذخيرة

و أدوات الجريمة أو أرسلوا إليها مؤقتا أو أجروا مخابرات بأية طريقة أخرى مع مديري أو قواد العصابات 

المادة 87 : يعاقب أفراد العصابات الذين يتولون فيها أية قيادة أو مهمة بالسجن المؤقت من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة .



القسم الخامس

جنايا ت مساهمة في حركات التمرد



المادة 88: (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جون 1975 ) يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل من يقوم أثناء حركة التمرد بالأفعال الآتية :

1. إقامة متاريس أو عوائق أو غيرها من الأعمال التي يكون الغرض منها عرقلة القوة العمومية أو الحيلولة دون مباشرة أعمالها أو المساعدة على إقامتها.

2. منع استدعاء القوة العمومية أو جمعها وذلك بالعنف أو التهديد أو تحريض أو تسهيل تجمع المتمردين سواء بتوزيع الأوامر أو النشرات أو بحمل الأعلام أو غيرها من شارات التجمع أو بأي وسيلة من وسائل الدعوة

3. اغتصاب أو احتلال المباني أو المراكز أو غيرها من المنشات العمومية أو المنازل المسكونة أو غيرمسكونة وذلك بقصد مهاجمة أومقاومة القوة العمومية.

ويعاقب بنفس العقوبة المالك أو المستاجر الذي يسمح للمتمردين بدخول المنازل المذكورة بغيرعنف مع علمه بأغراضهم.

المادة 89: (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17جوان 1975 ) يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل من يقوم أثناء حركة التمرد بالأفعال الآتية :

1. الإستيلاء على الأسلحة أو الذخائر أو المعدات من أي نوع كانت ، سواء كان ذلك عن طريق استعمال العنف أو التهديد أو نهب المحلات أو المراكز أو المستودعات أو الترسانات أو غيرها من المؤسسات العمومية أو كان ذلك بتجريد أعوان القوات العمومية من الأسلحة.

2. حمل الاسلحة او الذخائر علانية او خفية ، أوارتداء زي رسمي أو عسكرية.

ويعاقب بالاعدام الأشخاص الذين يستعملون أسلحتهم.

المادة 90: يعاقب بالاعدام من يقومون بادارة أو تنظيم حركة تمرد أو من يزودونها أو يمدونها عمدا أو عن علم بالسلحة أو الذخائر أو أدوات الجرائم أو يرسلون اليها مؤقتا أو يجرون مخبارات بأية طريقة كانت مع مديري أو قواد الحركة

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القسم السادس

أحكام مختلفة



المادة 91: مع عدم الاخلال بالواجبات التي يفرضها سر المهنة ،يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت لمدة لا تقل عن عشر سنوات سنوات و لا تتجاوز عشرين سنة في وقت الحرب وبالحبس من سنة الى خمس سنوات وبغرامة من 3000 الى30000دج فى وقت السلم ، كل شخص علم بوجود خطط او أفعال الارتكاب جرائم الخيانة او التجسس او غيرها من النشاطات التي يكون من طبعيتها الاضرار بالدفاع الوطني ولم يبلغ عنها السلطات العسكرية او الادارية او القضائية فور علمه بها .

علاوة على الاشخاصالمبينين في المادة 42 يعاقب باعتباره شريكا من يرتكب دون أن يكون فاعلا أو شريكا أحد الافعال الاتية :

1. تزويد مرتكبي الجنايات او الجنح ضد أمن الدولة بالمؤن أو وسائل المعيشة وتهيئة مساكن لهم أو أماكن لاختفائهم أو لتجمعهم وذلك دون أن يكون قد وقع عليه اكراه ومع علمه بنواياهم 

2. حمل مرسلات مرنكيبي هذه الجنيات وتلك الجنح وتسهيل الوصول الى موضوع الجناية أو الجنحة أو اخفائه أو نقلهأو توصيله وذلك مع علمه بذلك .

وعلاوة على الأشخاص المعنين في المادة 387 يعاقب باعتباره مخفيا من يرتكب من غير الفاعلين أو الشركاء الأفعال الاتية :

1. اخفاء الشياء أو الأدوات التي استعملت أو كانت ستستعمل في ارتكاب الجناية أوالجنحة والأشياء أو المواد أوالوثائق المتحصلة من الجنايات أو الجنح مع علمه بذلك.

2. اتلاف أو اختلاس أو تزييف وثيقة عمومية أو خصوصية من شأنها تسهيل البحث عن الجناية أو الجنحة أو اكتشاف الدليل عليها مع علمه بذلك .

و يجوز للمحكمة في الحالات المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة أن تعفي أقارب أو أصهار الفاعل لغاية الدرجة الثالثة من العقوبة المقررة .

المادة 92: يعفي من العقوبة المقررة كل من يبلغ السلطات الادارية أو القضائية عن جناية أو جنحة ضد أمن الدولة قبل البدء في تنفيذها أو الشروع فيها .

وتخفض العقوبة درجة واحدة اذا كان الإ بلاغ قد حصل بعد انتهاء التنفيذ أو الشروع فيه ولكن قبل بدء المتابعات .

وتخفض كذلك العقوبة درجة واحدة بالنسبة للفاعل اذا مكن من القبض على الفاعلين أوالشركاء في نفس الجريمة أو في جرائم أخرىمن نفس النوع ونفس الخطورة وذلك بعد بدء المتابعات .

و فيما عدا الجنايات الخاصة التي يرتكبها الجناة شخصيا فانه لايقضى بأية عقوبة عليهم اطا كانوا أعضاء في عصابة مسلحة لم يتولوا فيها قيا دة أو يقوموا بأي عمل أو مهمة ونسحبوا منها بمجرد صدور اول انذار لهم من السلطات العسكرية أو المدنية أو سلموا أنفسهم اليها .

ويجوز مع ذلك الحكم على من يعفى من العقوبة تطبيقا لحكم هذه المادة بالمنع من الإقامة كما في مواد الجنح بالحرمان من الحقوق المبنية في المادة 14 من هذا القانون .

المادة 93: يقضى الحكم بأن تكون المكافآت التي يحصل عليها الفاعل أو قيمتها اذا لم تكن قد ضبطت مملوكة للخزانة .

ويقضى بمصادرة الأشياء موضوع الجناية أو الجنحة والأشياء والأدوات التي استعملت في ارتكابها .

وتدخل في مفهوم كلمة أسلحة كافة الآلات والأدوات والأجهزة القاطعة و النا فذة والراضة .

و لا تعتبر السكاكين ومقصات الجيب والعصى العادية أو أية أشياء أخرى من قبيل الأسلحة الا اذا استعملت للقتل أو جرح أو ضرب .



المادة 94: يجوز للحكومة بمر سوم تصدره أن تخضع الأفعال التي ترتكب ضد أمن الدولة الحليفة أو الصديقة للجزائر لكل أو بعض الأحكام الخاصة بالجنايات أو الجنح ضد أمن الدولة سواء في وقت الحرب أو السلم .



المادة 95: كل من يتلقى أمولا للدعاية من مصدر خارجي سواء بطريقمباشر أو غير مباشر وعلى أية صورة كانت ولأي سبب كان ويقوم بالدعاية السياسية يعاقب بالحبس من ستة شهر الي خمس سنوات وبغرامة من 3600الي36000 د.ج 

وتضبط جميع الوسائل التي استخدمت في ارتكاب الجريمة ويقضى الحكم اما بمصادرتها أو بابادتها أو با تلافها على حسب الأحوال .

ويجوز للمحكمة علاوة على ذلك أن تقضى بالحرمان من الحقوق المبينة في المادة 14 من هذا القانون.



المادة 96 : (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17جوان 1975) يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر إلى 3 سنوات و بغرامة من 3.600 إلى 36.000 دج كل من يوزع أو يضع للبيع، أو يعرض لأنظار الجمهور، أو يحوز بقصد التوزيع، أو البيع، أو العرض بغرض الدعاية منشورات أو نشرات أو أوراقا من شأنها الإضرار بالمصلحة الوطنية.

و إذا كانت المنشورات أو النشرات أو الأوراق من مصدر أو وحي أجنبي فإن عقوبة الحبس ترفع إلى خمس سنوات.

و يجوز للمحكمة علاوة على ذلك أن تقضي في الحالتين السابقتين بعقوبة الحرمان من الحقوق المبينة في المادة 14 من هذا القانون و بالمنع من الإقامة.




الفصل الثاني

التجمهر



المادة 97 : (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975) يحظر ارتكاب الأفعال الآتية في الطريق العام أو في مكان عمومي :

1- التجمهر المسلح،

2- التجمهر غير المسلح الذي من شأنه الإخلال بالهدوء العمومي.

و يعتبر التجمهر مسلحا إذا كان أحد الأفراد الذين يكونونه يحمل سلاحا ظاهرا أو إذا كان عدد منهم يحمل أسلحة مخبأة أو أية أشياء ظاهرة أو مخبأة أستعملت و استحضرت لإستعمالها كأسلحة.

و يجوز لممثلي القوة العمومية الذين يطلبون لتفريق التجمهر أو للعمل على تنفيذ القانون أو حكم أو أمر قضائي استعمل القوة إذا وقعت عليهم أعمال عنف أو اعتداء مادي أو وكلت إليهم بغير هذه الوسيلة.

و في الحالات الأخرى يكون تفريق التجمهر بالقوة بعد أن يقوم الوالي أو رئيس الدائرة أو رئيس المجلس الشعبي البلدي أو أحد نوابه أو محافظ الشرطة أو أي ضابط آخر من الضبط القضائي ممن يحمل شارات وظيفته بما يأتي :

1- إعلان وجوده بإشارة صوتية أو ضوئية من شأنها إنذار الأفراد الذين يكونون التجمهر إنذارا فعالا.

2- التنبيه على الأشخاص الذين يشتركون في التجمهر بالتفرق و ذلك بواسطة مكبر للصوت أو باستعمال إشارات صوتية أو ضوئية من شأنها أيضا إنذارا الأفراد المكونين للتجمهر إنذارا فعالا.

3- توجيه تنبيه ثان بنفس الطريقة إذا لم يؤد التنبيه الأول إلى نتيجة..

المادة 98 : يعاقب بالحبس من شهرين إلى سنة كل شخص غير مسلح كان في تجمهر مسلح أو غير مسلح و لم يتركه بعد أول تنبيه.

و يكون الحبس من ستة أشهر إلى ثلاث سنوات إذا استمر الشخص غير المسلح في تجمهر مسلح لا يتفرق إلا باستعمال القوة.

و يجوز أن يعاقب الأشخاص المحكوم عليهم بالحرمان من الحقوق المبينة في المادة 14 من هذا القانون.

المادة 99 : يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر إلى ثلاث سنوات كل من وجد يحمل سلاحا ظاهرا أو مخبأ أو أشياء ظاهرة أو مخبأة استعملت أو استحضرت لاستعمالها كأسلحة و ذلك في تجمهر أو أثناء تظاهر أو بمناسبته أو أثناء إجتماع أو بمناسبته و ذلك بغير إخلال بعقوبات أشد عند الإقتضاء.

و يكون الحبس من سنة إلى خمس سنوات إذا كان تفريق التجمهر قد تم بالقوة.

و يجوز أن يعاقب الأشخاص المحكوم عليهم، بالحرمان من الحقوق المبينة في المادة 14 من هذا القانون و بالمنع من الإقامة.

و يجوز القضاء بمنع أي أجنبي قضي بإدانته في إحدى الجنح المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة من دخول أراضي الوطن.

المادة 100 : كل تحريض مباشر على التجمهر غير المسلح سواء بخطاب تلقى علنا أو بكتابات أو مطبوعات تعلق أو توزع يعاقب عليه بالحبس من شهرين إلى سنة إذا نتج عنه حدوث أثره و تكون العقوبة الحبس من شهر واحد إلى ستة أشهر و بغرامة من 2000 إلى 5000 دج أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين في الحالة العكسية.

كل تحريض مباشر بنفس الوسائل على التجمهر المسلح يعاقب عليه بالحبس من سنة إلى خمس سنوات إذا نتج عنه حدوث أثره و تكون العقوبة الحبس من ثلاثة أشهر إلى سنة و بغرامة من 2000 إلى 100.000 دج أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين في الحالة العكسية.

المادة 101 : لا تحول المحاكمة عن جنح التجمهر دون المحاكمة عن الجنايات و الجنح التي ترتكب في أثنائه .

و يجوز إلزام الشخص الذي يستمر في الإشتراك في التجمهر بعد التنبيه الثاني الذي يوجهه ممثل السلطة العمومية بالتعويض المالي عن الأضرار الناجمة عن هذا التجمهر.




الفصل الثالث

الجنايات و الجنح ضد الدستور



القسم الأول

المخالفات الخاصة بممارسة الإنتخاب



المادة 102 : (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975) إذا منع مواطن أو أكثر من ممارسة حق الإنتخاب بوسائل التجمهر أو التعدي أو التهديد، فيعاقب كل واحد من الجناة من ستة أشهر على الأقل إلى سنتين على الأكثر و بحرمانه من حق الإنتخاب و الترشيح لمدة سنة على الأقل و خمس سنوات على الأكثر.

المادة 103 : إذا وقعت الجريمة نتيجة لحظة مدبرة للتنفيذ إما في أراضي الجمهورية و إما في ولاية أو أكثر و إما في دائرة أو أكثر فتكون العقوبة هي السجن المؤقت من خمس إلى عشر سنوات.

المادة 104 : (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975 و قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت من خمس إلى عشر سنوات كل مواطن مكلف في اقتراع بفرز بطاقات التصويت يضبط و هو يزور هذه البطاقات أو ينقص مجموعها أو يضيف إليها أو يقيد فيها أسماء غير تلك التي أدلى بها الناخبون إليه.

المادة 105 : جميع الأشخاص الذين يرتكبون الأفعال المبينة في المادة 104 يعاقبون بالحبس من ستة أشهر على الأقل إلى سنتين على الأكثر و بالحرمان من حق الإنتخاب أو الترشيح لمدة سنة على الأقل و خمس سنوات على الأكثر .

المادة 106 : كل مواطن يبيع أو يشتري الأصوات بأي ثمن كان بمناسبة الإنتخابات يعاقب بالحرمان من حقوق المواطن و من كل وظيفة أو مهمة عامة لمدة سنو على الأقل و خمس سنوات على الأكثر.

و يعاقب كل من يبيع الأصوات و يشتريها فضلا عن ذلك بغرامة توازي ضعف قيمة الأشياء المقبوضة أو الموعود بها.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القسم الثاني

الإعتداء على الحريات



المادة 107 : يعاقب الموظف بالسجن المؤقت من خمس إلى عشر سنوات إذا أمر بعمل تحكمي أو ماس سواء بالحرية الشخصية للفرد أو بالحقوق الوطنية لمواطن أو أكثر.

المادة 108 : مرتكب الجنايات المنصوص عليها في المادة 107 مسؤول شخصيا مسؤولية مدنية و كذلك الدولة على أن يكون لها حق الرجوع على الفاعل.

المادة 109 : الموظفون و رجال القوة العمومية و مندوبو السلطة العمومية و المكلفون بالشرطة الإدارية أو الشرطة القضائية الذين يرفضون أو يهملون الإستجابة إلى طلب يرمي إلى ضبط واقعة حجز غير قانوني و تحكمي إما في المؤسسات أو في الأماكن المخصصة لحجز المقبوض عليهم أو في أي مكان آخر و لا يثبتون أنهم أطلعو السلطة الرئاسية عن ذلك يعاقبون بالسجن المؤقت من خمس إلى عشر سنوات.

المادة 110 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) كل عون في مؤسسة إعادة التربية أو في مكان مخصص بحراسة المقبوض عليهم يتسلم مسجونا دون أن يكن مصحوبا بأوامر حبس قانونية أو يرفض تقديم هذا المسجون إلى السلطات أو الأشخاص المخول لهم زيارته بدون أن يثبت وجود منع من القاضي المحقق أو يرفض تقديم سجلاته إلى هؤلاء الأشخاص المختصين، يكون قد ارتكب جريمة الحجز التحكمي و يعاقب بالحبس مدة من ستة أشهر إلى سنتين و بغرامة من 500 إلى 1.000 دج.

المادة 110 مكرر : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) كل ضابط بالشرطة القضائية الذي يمتنع عن تقديم السجل الخاص المنصوص عليه في المادة 52 الفقرة 3 من قانون الإجراءات الجزائية إلى الأشخاص المختصين بإجراء الرقابة و هو سجل، يجب أن يتضمن أسماء الأشخاص الذين هم تحت الحراسة القضائية يكون قد ارتكب الجنحة المشار إليها في المادة 110 و يعاقب بنفس العقوبة.

كل ضابط بالشرطة القضائية الذي يتعرض رغم الأوامر لصادرة طبقا طبقا للمادة 51 من قانون الإجراءات الجزائية من وكيل الجمهورية لإجراء الفحص الطبي لشخص هو تحت الحراسة القضائية الواقعة تحت سلطته يعاقب بالحبس من شهر إلى ثلاثة أشهر و بغرامة من 500 إلى 1000 دج أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين فقط.

كل موظف أو مستخدم يمارس أو يأمر بممارسة التعذيب للحصول على إقرارات، يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر إلى ثلاثة سنوات.

المادة 111 : (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975) يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر إلى ثلاث سنوات كل قاض أو ضابط بالشرطة القضائية يجري متابعات أو يصدر أمرا أو حكما أو يوقع عليهما،أو يصدر أمرا قضائيا ضد شخص متمتع بالحصانة القضائية في غير حالات التلبس بالجريمة دون أن يحصل قبل ذلك على رفع الحصانة عنه وفقا للأوضاع القانونية.



القسم الثالث

تواطؤ الموضفين



المادة 112 : إذا اتخذت إجراءات مخالفة للقوانين و كان تدبيرها عن طريق اجتماع أفراد أو هيئات تتولى أي قدر من السلطة العمومية أو عن طريق رسل أو مراسلات فيعاقب الجناة بالحبس من شهر إلى ستة أشهر.

و يجوز علاوة على ذلك أن يقضى بحرمانهم من حق أو لأكثر من الحقوق المبينة في المادة 14 و من تولي أية وظيفة أو خدمة عمومية لمدة عشر سنوات على الأكثر.

المادة 113 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) إذا اتخذت إجرءات ضد تنفيذ القوانين أو أوامر الحكومة و كان تدبيرها بإحدى الطرق في المادة 112 فيعاقب الجناة بالسجن المؤقت من خمس إلى عشر سنوات.

و إذا كان تدبير هذه الإجراءات تم بين سلطات مدنية و هيئات عسكرية أو رؤسائها فيعاقب المحرضون عليها بالسجن المؤقت من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة أما باقي الجناة فيعاقبون بالسجن المؤقت من خمس إلى عشر سنوات.

المادة 114 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) في الحالة التي يكون فيها الغرض من تدبير اتخاذ الإجراءات بين سلطات مدنية و هيئات عسكرية أو رؤسائها أو كانت نتيجتها الإعتداء على الأمن الداخلي للدولة فتكون عقوبة المحرضين الإعدام و الجناة الآخرين السجن المؤبد.

المادة 115 : القضاة و الموظفون الذين يقررون بعد التشاور فيما بينهم تقديم استقالتهم بغرض منع أو وقف قيام القضاء بمهمته أو سير مصلحة عمومية يعاقبون بالحبس من ستة أشهر إلى ثلاث سنوات.



القسم الرابع

تجاوز السلطات الإدارية و القضائية لحدودها



المادة 116 : (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975 و قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت مرتكبو جريمة الخيانة من خمس إلى عشر سنوات :

1- القضاة و ضباط الشرطة القضائية الذين يتدخلون في أعمال الوظيفة التشريعية سواء بإصدار قرارات تتضمن نصوصا تشريعية أو بمنع وقت تنفيذ قانون أو أكثر أو بالمداولة لمعرفة ما إذا كانت القوانين ستنشر أو تنفذ.

2- القضاة و ضباط الشرطة القضائية الذين يتجاوزون حدود سلطاته بالتدخل في القضايا الخاصة بالسلطات الإدارية سواء بإصدار قرارات في هذه المسائل أو بمنع تنفيذ الأوامر الصادرة من الإدارة أو الذين يصرون بعد أن يكونوا قد أذنوا أو أمروا بدعوة رجال الإدارة بمناسبة قيامهم بمهام وضائفهم على تنفيذ أحكامهم أو أوامرهم بالرغم من تقرير إلغائئها.

المادة 117 : يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت من خمس إلى عشر سنوات، الولاة و رؤساء الدوائر و رؤساء المجالس الشعبية البلدية و غيرهم من رجال الإدارة الذين يتدخلون في أعمال الوضيفة التشريعية وفقا لما هو مقرر في الفقرة الأولى من المادة 116 أو الذين يتخذون قرارات عامة أو تدابير ترمي إلى إصدار أية أوامر أو نواه إلى المحاكم أو إلى المجالس.

المادة 118 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) عندما يتجاوز رجال الإدارة الوظائف القاضئية بتقريرهم الإختصاص بالحقوق و المصالح التي تدخل في اختصاص المحاكم ثم بقيامهم بعد اعتراض الأطراف أو واحد منهم، و رغم هذا الإعتراض بالفصل في الدعوى قبل أن تصدر السلطة العليا قرارها فيها بالفصل يعاقبون بغرامة لا تقل عن 500 دج و لا تتجاوز 3000 دج.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الرابع

الجنايات و الجنح ضد السلامة العمومية



القسم الأول

الإختلاس و الغدر



المادة 119 : (القانون رقم 88-26 المؤرخ في 12 يوليو 1988) يتعرض القاضي أو الموظف أو الضابط العمومي الذي يختلس أو يبدد أو يحتجز عمدا و بدون وجه حق أو يسرق أموالا عمومية و خاصة أو أشياء تقوم مقامها أو وثائق أو سندات أو عقودا أو أموالا منقولة وضعت تحت يده، سواء بمقتضى وظيفته أو بسببها :

1- للحبس من سنة إلى خمس سنوات إذا كانت قيمة الأشياء المختلسة أو المبددة أو المحتجزة أو المسروقة أقل من 100.000 دج.

2- للحبس من سنتين إلى عشر سنوات إذا كانت القيمة تعادل أو تفوق مبلغ 100.000 دج و تقل عن 300.000 دج.

3- للسجن المؤقت من خمس سنوات إلى عشر سنوات إذا كانت القيمة تعادل أو تفوق مبلغ 300.000 دج و تقل عن 1.000.000 دج.

4- بالسجن المؤقت من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة إذا كانت القيمة تعادل أو تفوق مبلغ 1.000.000 دج و تقل عن 3.000.000 دج.

5- بالسجن المؤبد إذا كانت القيمة تعادل مبلغ 3.000.000 دج أو تفوقه.

6- للحكم بالإعدام إذا كان اختلاس أو تبديد أو حجز أو سرقة الأموال المشار إليها أعلاه من طبيعتها أن تضر بمصالح الوطن العليا.

و يتعرض كذلك للعقوبات المنصوص عليها أعلاه كل شخص تحت أي تسمية و في نطاق أي إجراء يتولى و لو مؤقتا وظيفة أو وكالة بأجر أو بدون أجر و يسهم لهذه الصفة في خدمة الدولة أو الجماعات المحلية أو المؤسسات أو الهيئات الخاضعة للقانون العام أو المؤسسات الإقتصادية العمومية أو أي هيئة أخرى خاضعة للقانون الخاص تتعهد بإدارة مرفق عام ، يختلس أو يبدد أو يحتجز عمدا و بدون وجه حق أو يسرق اموالا عمومية أو خاصة أو أشياء تقوم مقامها أو وثائق أو سندات أو عقود أو أموالا منقولة وضعت تحت يده سواء بمقتضى وظيفتها أو بسببها .

المادة 120 : (قانون رقم 88-26 المؤرخ في 12 يوليو 1988 ) يعاقب بالحبس من سنتين إلى عشر سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 5.000 دج القاضي أو الموضف أو الضابط العمومي الذي يتلف 
أو يزيل بطريق الغش و بنية الإضرار و ثائق أو سندات أو عقود أو أموالا منقولة كانت في عهدته بهذه الصفة أو سلمت له بسبب وظيفته .

المادة 121 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) القاضي أو الموظف أو الضابط العمومي الذي يطلب أو يتلقى أو يطالب أو يأمر بتحصيل ما يعلم أنه غير مستحق الأداء أو ما يجاوز ما 

هو مستحق سواء لجهة الإدارة أو لجهة الأطراف الذين يقوم بالتحصيل لحسابهم أو لنفسه يكون قد ارتكب جريمة الغدر و يعاقب بالحبس من سنتين إلى عشر سنوات و بالغرامة من 500 إلى 10.000 دج . 

المادة 122 : تطبق العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة 121 على كل صاحب سلطة عمومية يأمر بتحصيل ضرائب مباشرة أو غير مباشرة غير تلك التي حددها القانون و كذاك كل موظف يضع جداولها أو يقوم بتحصيلها .

وتطبق ذات العقوبات على أصحاب السلطة العمومية أو الموظفين الذين يمنحون على أية صورة كانت و لأي سبب كان و بغير تصريح من القانون إعفاءات من التكاليف أو الضرائب أو الرسوم العمومية أو يتجاوزون عن شيء منها أو يسلمون مجانا منتجات مما تنتجه مؤسسات الدولة و يعاقب المستفيد باعتباره شريكا . 

المادة 123 : الموظف الذي يأخذ أو يتلقى إما صراحة و إما بعقد صوري و إما عن طريق شخص ثالث بعض الفوائد من العقود أو المزايدات أو المنقصات أو المقاولات أو المؤسسات التي تكون له وقت ارتكاب الفعل إدارتها أو الإشراف عليها كلها أو بعضها يعاقب بالحبس من سنة إلى خمسة سنوات و بالغرامة من 500 إلى 5000 دج . 

و تطبق العقوبة نفسها على الموظف الذي يأخذ أية فائدة كانت من عملية يكون مكلفا بأن يصدر فيها أوامر دفع أو بأن يتولى تصفيتها .

المادة 124 : تطبق أحكام المادة 123 على الموظف خلال الخمس سنوات التالية لتاريخ انتهاء توليه أعمال وظيفته مهما كانت طريقة الإنهاء.

المادة 125 : في الحالة التي يقضي فيها بعقوبة الجنحة وحدها كبقا لمواد هذا القسم فإنه يجوز علاوة على ذلك أن يقضى بحرمان الجاني من حق أو أكثر من الحقوق الواردة في المادة 14 من هذا القانون من سنة على الأقل إلى خمس سنوات على الأكثر.



القسم الثاني

الرشوة و استغلال النفوذ



المادة 126 : يعد مرتشيا و يعاقب بالحبس من سنتين إلى عشر سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 5000 دج كل من يطلب أو يقبل عطية أو وعدا أو يطلب أو يقبل منافع أخرى و ذلك :

1- (قانون رقم 90-15 المؤرخ في 14 يوليو 1990) ليقوم بصفته موظفا أو ذا ولاية نيابية بأداء عمل من أعمال وظيفته غير مقرر له أجر سواء كان مشروعا أو بالإمتناع عن أدائه أو بأداء عمل و أن كان خارجا عن اختصاصاته الشخصية، إلا أن من شأن وظيفته أن تسهل له أداءه أو كان من الممكن أن تسهل له.

2- ليقوم بصفته محكما أو خبيرا معينا من السلطة الإدارية أو القضائية أو من الأطراف بإصدار قرار أو إبداء رأي لمصلحة شخص أو ضده.

3- (قانون رقم 90-115 المؤرخ في 14 يوليو 1990) ليقوم بصفته عضوا محلفا أو عضوا من جهة قضائية باتخاذ قرار سواء لصالح أحد الأطراف أو ضدهم.

4- ليقوم بصفته طبيبا أو جراحا أو طبيب أسنان أو قابلة بالتقرير كذبا بوجود أو بإخفاء وجود مرض أو عاهة أو حمل أو بإعطاء بيانات كاذبة عن مصدر مرض أو عاهة أو عن سبب الوفاة.

المادة 126 مكرر : (قانون رقم 90-15 المؤرخ في 14 يوليو 1990) إذا كان مرتكب الرشوة قاضيا يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت من 5 إلى 20 سنة و بغرامة من 5000 إلى 50.000 دج.

- إذا كان مرتكب الرشوة كاتب ضبط يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت من 5 إلى 10 سنوات و بغرامة من 3000 إلى 30.000 دج.

المادة 127 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعد مرتشيا و يعاقب بالحبس من سنة إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 5000 دج كل عامل أو مستخدم أو مندوب بأجر أو مرتب على أية صورة كانت طلب أو قبل عطية أو وعادا، أو طلب أن يتلقى هبة أو هدية جعلا أو خصما أو مكافأة بطريق مباشر أو طريق وسيط، و غير علم مستخدمه أو رضاه و ذلك للقيام بأداء عمل خارجا عن اختصاصاته الشخصية، إلا أن من شأن وظيفته أن تسهل له أداءه أو كان من الممكن تسهله له.

المادة 128 : يعد مستغلا للنفوذ و يعاقب بالحبس من سنة إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 5000 دج كل شخص يطلب أو يقبل عطية أو وعدا أو يطلب أو تلقى هبة أو هدية أو أية منافع أخرى و ذلك ليستحصل على أنواط أو أوسمة أو ميزات أو مكافآت أو مراكز أو وظائف أو خدمات أو أية مزايا تمنحها السطلة العمومية أو على صفقات أو مقاوولات أو غيرها من الأرباح الناتجة من اتفاقات مبرمة مع السلطة العمومية أو مع مشروعات استغلالية موضوعة تحت إشراف السلطة العمومية أو يحاول الحصول على أي من ذلك أو يستصدر بصفة عامة قرارا من مثل هذه السلطة أو تلك الإدارة لمصاله أو يحاول استصداره و يستغل بذلك نفوذا حقيقيا أو مفترضا.

فإذا كان الجاني قاضيا أو موظفا أو ذا وكالة نيابية تضاعفالعقوبات المقررة.

المادة 129 : كل من يلجأ إلى التعدي أو التهديد أو الوعود أو العطايا أو الهبات أو الهدايا أو غيرها من المميزات أو استجاب لطلبات يكون الغرض منها الإرتشاد حتى و لو لم يكن هو الذي طلبها و ذلك إما للتوصل إلى أداء عمل أو الإمتناع عنه أو للحصول على المزايا أو المنافع المنصوص عليها في المواد من 126 إلى 128 سواء أدى الإكراه أو الرشوة إلى النتيجة المرجوة أو لم يؤد يعاقب بذات العقوبات المقررة في تلك المواد ضد المرتشي.

المادة 130 : في حالة ما إذا كان الغرض من الرشوة أو استغلال النفوذ هو أداء فعل يصفه القانون بأنه جناية فإن العقوبة المقررة لهذه الجناية هي التي تطبق على مرتكب الرشوة استغلال النفوذ.

المادة 131 : إذا ترتب على رشوة القاضي أو العضو المحلف أو عضو هيئة قضائية صدور حكم بعقوبة جناية ضد أحد المتهمين فإن هذه العقوبة تطبق على مرتكب الرشوة.

المادة 132 : القاضي أو رجل الإدارة الذي يتحيز لصالح أحد الأطراف أو ضده يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر إلى ثلاث سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 1000 دج.

المادة 133 : لا يقضى مطلقا بأن ترد إلى الراشي الأشياء التي سلمها أو تؤدي له قيمتها بل يجب أن يقضى في الحكم بمصادرتها و باعتبارها حقا مكتسبا للخزينة.

المادة 134 : في الحالة التي يقضى فيها بعقوبة جنحة فقط بمقتضى إحدى مواد هذا القسم فإنه يجوز علاوة على ذلك أن يحكم على الجاني بالحرمان من حق أو أكثر من الحقوق الواردة في المادة 14 من هذا القانون لمدة سنة على الأقل و خمس سنوات على الأكثر.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القسم الثالث

إساءة استعمال السلطة

الدرجة الأولى

إساءة استعمال السلطة ضد الأفراد



المادة 135 قانون رقم 82 - 04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982 كل موظف في السلك الإداري أو القضائي وكل ضابط شرطة وكل قائد أو أحد رجال القوة العمومية دخل بصفته المذكورة منزل أحد الموطنين بغير رضاه ، وفي غير الحالات المقررة في القانون وبغير الإجراءات المنصوص عليها فيه يعاقب بالحبس من شهرين إلى سنة وبغرامة من 500 إلى 3000 دج دون الإخلال بتطبيق المادة 107.

المادة 136 : يجوز محاكمة كل قاض أو موظف إداري يمتنع بأية حجة كانت عن الفصل فيما يجب عليه أن يقضي فيه بين الأطراف بعد أن يكون قد طلب إليه ذلك ويصر على امتناعه بعد التنبيه عليه من رؤسائه ويعاقب بغرامة من 750 إلى 3000 دج وبالحرمان من ممارسة الوظائف العمومية من خمس سنوات إلى عشرين سنة .

المادة 137 :كل موظف وكل موظف من موظفي الدولة وكل مستخدم أومندوب عن مصلحة للبريد يقوم بفض أو اختلاس أو اتلاف رسائل مسلمة إلى البريد أو يسهل فضها أو اختلاسها أو اتلافها يعاقب بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 1000دج.

ويعاقب بالعقوبة نفسها كل مستخدم أو مندوب في مصلحة البرق يختلس برقية أو يذيع محتواها.

ويعاقب الجاني فضلا عن ذلك بالحرمان من كافة الوظائف أو الخدمات العمومية من خمس إلى عشر سنوات 

ويعاقب بالعقوبة نفسها كل مستخدم أو مندوب في مصلحة البرق أو محتواها.

ويعاقب الجاني فضلا عن ذلك بالحرمان من كافة الوظائف أو الخدمات العمومية من خمس إلى عشر سنوات.



الدرجة الثانية

إساءة استعمال السلطة ضد الشيئ العمومي



المادة 138 : كل قاض أو موظف يطلب تدخل القوة العمومية أو استعمالها ضد تنفيذ قانون أو تحصيل ضرائب مقررة قانونا أو ضد تنفيذ أمر أو قرار قضائي أو أي أمر آخر صادر من السلطة الشرعية أو يأمر بتدخلها أو باستعمالها أو يعمل على حصول هذا الطلب أو ذلك الأمر يعاقب بالحبس من سنة إلى خمس سنوات.

المادة 139 : ويعاقب الجاني فضلا عن ذلك بالحرمان من حق أو أكثر من الحقوق الواردة في المادة 14 وذلك من خمس سنوات على الأقل إلى عشر سنوات على الأكثر. كما يجوز أن يحرم من ممارسة كافة الوظائف أو كافة الخدمات العمومية لمدة عشر سنوات على الأكثر.

المادة 140 : إذا كانت الأوامر أو الطلبات هي السبب المباشر لوقوع فعل يصفه القانون بإنه جناية فإن العقوبة المقررة لهذه الجناية تطبق على مرتكبي جريمة استغلال النفوذ.



القسم الرابع

ممارسة السلطة العمومية قبل توليها

أو الإستمرار فيها على وجه غير مشروع



المادة 141 : ( قانون رقم 88 - 26 المؤرخ في 12 يوليو1988 ) كل قاض أو موظف أو ضابط عمومي يبدأ في ممارسة أعمال وظيفته قبل أن يؤدي - بفعله -اليمين المطلوبة لها يجوز معاقبته بغرامة من 500 إلى 1000 دج.

المادة 142 : (قانون رقم 88 -26 المؤرخ في 12 يوليو 1988 ) كل قاض أو موظف أو ضابط عمومي فصل أوعزل أوأوقف أو حرم قانونا من وظيفته يستمر في ممارسة أعمال وظيفته بعد استلامه التبليغ الرسمي بالقرار المتعلق به يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر إلى سنتين وبغرامة من500 إلى 1000دج.

ويعاقب بالعقوبة نفسها كل موظف منتخب أو مؤقت يستمر في ممارسة أعمال وظيفته بعد انتهائها قانونا.

ويجوز معاقبة الجاني علاوة على ذلك بالحرمان من مباشرة أية خدمة أو مهمة عمومية لمدة عشر سنوات على الأكثر.

القسم الخامس

تشديد العقوبات في بعض الجنايات والجنح التي

يرتكبها الموظفون والقائمون بوظائف عمومية



المادة 143 : فيما عدا الحالات التي يقرر فيها القانون عقوبات في الجنايات أو الجنح التي يرتكبها الموظفون أو القائمون بوظائف عمومية فإن من يساهم منهم في جنايات أو جنح أخرى مما يكلفون بمراقبتها أو ضبطها يعاقب على الوجه الآتي :

إذا كان الأمر متعلقا بجنحة فتضاعف العقوبة المقررة لتلك الجنحة.

إذاكان الأمر متعلقا بجناية فتكون العقوبة كما يلي :

السجن المؤبد إذا كانت عقوبة الجناية المقررة على غيره من الفاعلين هي السجن المؤقت من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة.

وتطبق العقوبة نفسها دون تغليظها فيما عدا الحالات السابقة بيانها.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الخامس

الجنايات والجنح التي يرتكبها الأفراد

ضد النظام العمومي

القسم الأول

الإهانة والتعدي على الموظف



المادة 144 قانون رقم 88 -26 المؤرخ في 12 يوليو 1988 ) يعاقب بالحبس من شهرين إلى سنتين وبغرامة من 500 إلى 5000دج كل من أهان قاضيا أو موظفا أو قائدا أو ضابطا عموميا أو أحد رجال القوة العمومية بالقول أو الإشارة أو التهديد أو بارسال أو تسليم أي شيئ إليهم بالكتابة أو الرسم غير العلنيين أثناء تأدية وظائفهم أو بمناسبة تأديتها وذلك بقصد المساس بشرفهم أو باعتبارهم أو بالإحترام الواجب لسلطتهم.

وتكون العقوبة بالحبس من سنة الىسنتين اذا كانت الإهانة الموجهة الى قاض أو عضو محلف أو اكثر قد وقعت في جلسة محكمة أو مجلس قضاء.

و يجوز للقضاء في جميع الحالات أن يأمر بأن ينشر الحكم ويعلق بالشروط التي حددت فيه على نفقة المحكوم عليه دون أن تتجاوز هذه المصاريف الحد الأقصى للغرامة المبينة أعلاه.

المادة 145 : تعتبر إهانة ويعاقب عليها على هذا الإعتبار قيام أحد الأشخاص بتبليغ السلطات العمومية بجريمة يعلم بعدم وقوعها أو تقديمه دليلا كاذبا متعلقا بجريمة وهمية أو تقريره أمام السلطة القضائية بأنه مرتكب جريمة لم يرتكبها أو لم يشترك في ارتكابها.

المادة 146 : تكون العقوبة على الإهانة الموجهة إلى الهيئات النظامية طبقا لأحكام الفقرتين 1 و3 من المادة 144 .

المادة 147 : الأفعال الآتية تعرض مرتكيبها للعقوبات المقررة في الفقرتين 1و3 من المادة 144 :

1. - الأفعال والأقوال والكتابات العلنية التي يكون الغرض منها التأثير على أحكام القضاة طالما أن الدعوى لم يفصل فيها نهائيا.

2. - الأفعال والأقوال والكتابات العلنية التي يكون الغرض منها التقليل من شأن الأحكام القضائية والتي يكون من طبيعتها المساس بسلطة القضاء أو استقلاله.

المادة 148 قانون رقم 88 -26 المؤرخ في 12 يوليو 1988 ) يعاقب بالحبس من سنتين إلى خمس سنوات كل منيتعدى بالعنف أو القوة على أحد القضاة أو أحد الموظفين أو القواد أو رجال القوة العمومية أو الضباط العموميين في مباشرة أعمال وظائفهم أو بمناسبة مباشرتها.

وإذا ترتب عن العنف إسالة الدماء أو جرح أو مرض أو وقع عن سبق إسرا أو ترصد سواء ضد أحد القضاة أو الأعضاء المحلفين في جلسة محكمة أو مجلس قضائي فتكون العقوبة هي السجن المؤقت من خمس إلى عشر سنوات.

وإذا ترتب عن العنف تشويه أو بتر أحد الأعضاء أو عجز عن استعمال أو فقد النظر أو فقد إبصار إحدى العينين أو أية عاهة مستديمة فتكون العقوبة السجن المؤقت من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة .

و إذا أدى العنف إلى الموت دون أن يكون الفاعل قصد إحداثها فتكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد.

و إذا أدى العنف إلى الموت وكان قصد الفاعل هو إحداثه فتكون العقوبة الإعدام ويجوز حرمان الجاني المحكوم عليه بالحبس من مباشرة الحقوق الواردة في المادة 14 من هذا القانون لمدة سنة على الأقل وخمس سنوات على الأكثر تبدأمن اليوم الذي تنفذ فبه العقوبة و الحكم عليه بالمنع من الإقامة من سنتين إلى خمس سنوات.

المادة 149 :ملغاة ( الأمر رقم 75 - 47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975 ) .



القسم الثاني

الجرائم المتعلقة بالمدافن وبحرمة الموتى



المادة 150 :كل من هدم أوخربأو دنس القبور بأية طريقة كانت يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر إلى سنتين و بغرامة من 500 إلى 2000دج.

المادة 151 قانون رقم 82 - 04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982 ) كل من يرتكب فعلا يمس بالحرمة الواجبة للموتى في المقابر أو في غيرها من أماكن الدفن يعاقب بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر إلى سنتين وبغرامة من500 إلى 2000دج.

المادة 152 : كل من انتهك حرمة مدفن أو قام بدفن جثة أو إخراجها خفية يعاقب بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر إلى سنة و بغرامة من500 إلى 2000دج.

المادة 153 : كل من دنس أو شوه جثة أو وقع منه عليها أي عمل منأعمال الوحشية أو الفحش يعاقب بالحبس من سنتين إلى خمس سنوات وبغرامة من 500 إلى 2000دج.

المادة 154 :كل من خبأ أو أخفى جثة يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر إلى ثلاث سنوات و بغرامة بين 500 إلى 1000دج.

وإذا كان المخفي يعلم أن الجثة لشخص مقتول أو متوفى نتيجة ضرب أو جرح فإن العقوبة تكون من سنتين إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 5000دج.



القسم الثالث

كسر الأختام وسرقة الأوراق من المستودعات العمومية



المادة 155 : يعاقب بالحبس منستة أشهر إلى ثلاث سنوات كل من كسر عمدا الأختام الموضوعة بناء على أمر من السلطة العمومية أو شرع عمدا في كسرها.

و إذا كان كسر الأختام أو الشروع فيه قد وقع من الحارس أو بطريق العنف ضد الأشخاص أو بغرض سرقة أو إتلاف أدلة أو أوراق إثبات في إجراءات جزائية فيكون الحبس من سنتين إلى خمس سنوات.

المادة 156 : ملغاة (قانون رقم 82- 04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982 ) 

المادة 157 : يعاقب الحارس بالحبس لمدة من شهر إلى ستة شهور إذا وقع الكسر نتيجة إهماله.

المادة 158 : يعاقب بالحبس من خمس إلى عشر سنوات كل من يتلف أو يشوه أو يبدد ينتزع عمدا أوراقا أو سجلات أو عقود أو سندات محفوظة في المحفوظات أو أقلام الكتاب أو المستودعات العمومية أو المسلمة إلى أمين عمومي بهذه الصفة.

و إذا وقع الإتلاف أو التشويه أو التبدبد أو الإنتزاع من الأمين العمومي أو بطريق العنف ضد الأشخاص فيكون السجن من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة.



المادة 159 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري1982) يعاقب الأمين العمومي بالحبس من ستة أشهر إلى سنتين إذا كان الإتلاف أو التشويه أو التبديد أو الإنتزاع قد وقع نتيجة إهماله.



القسم الرابع

التدنيس و التخريب



المادة 160 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري1982) يعاقب بالحبس من خمس سنوات إلى عشر سنوات، كل من قام عمدا و علانية بتخريب، أو تشويه أو اتلاف، أو تدنيس المصحف الشريف.



المادة 160 مكرر : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري1982) يعاقب بالحبس من خمس سنوات إلى عشر سنوات، كل من قام عمدا و علانية بتمزيق، أو تشويه أو تدنيس العلم الوطني.



المادة 160 مكرر 3: (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري1982) يعاقب بالحبس من سنة إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 1000 إلى 10.000 دج كل قام عمدا و علانية بتخريب أو هدم أو تدنيس الأماكن المعدة للعبادة.



المادة 160 مكرر 4 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري1982) يعاقب بالحبس من شهرين إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة 500 إلى 2000 دج كل من قام عمدا بإتلاف أو هدم أو تشويه أو تخريب :

- نصب أو تماثيل أو لوحات أو أشياء أخرى مخصصة للمنفعة العمومية أو تزيين الأماكن العمومية و مقامة أو منصوبة من طرف السلطة العمومية أو بواسطة ترخيص منها.

- نصب أو تماثيل أو لوحات أو أية أشياء فنية موضوعة في المتاحف أو في المباني المفتوحة للجمهور.

المادة 160 مكرر 5 : (قانون رقم 90-15 المؤرخ في 14 يوليو 1990) يعاقب بالحبس من سنة إلى 10 سنوات و بغرامة 5.000 إلى 20.000 دج كل من قام عمدا بتدنيس ، أو تخريب أو تشويه أو اتىف نصب أو ألواح تذكارية و مغارات و ملاجىء استعملت أثناء الثورة التحريرية ، و مراكز الإعتقال و التعذيب و جميع الأماكن الأخرى المنصفة كرموز للثورة.

- و يعاقب بنفس العقوبة كل من قام عمدا بتخريب أو بتر أو اتلاف وثائق تاريخية أو أشياء متعلقة بالثورة ، محفوظة في المتاحف أو في أية مؤسسة مفتوحة للجمهور.

المادة 160 مكرر 6 : (قانون رقم 90-15 المؤرخ في 14 يوليو 1990) يعاقب بالحبس من خمس إلى عشر سنوات و بغرامة 10.000 إلى 50.000 دج كل من قام عمدا بتدنيس أو تخريب أو تشويه أو إتلاف أو حرق مقابر الشهداء أو رفاتهم.

المادة 160 مكرر 7 : (قانون رقم 90-15 المؤرخ في 14 يوليو 1990) يعاقب بالحبس منستة أشهر إلى سنتين و بغرامة من 1.000 إلى 2.000 دج أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين فقط كل من قام عمدا و علانية باتلاف أو تخريب الأوسمة أو العلاقات المميزة المنشأة بموجب القانون و المرتبطة بالثورة التحريرية.

المادة 160 مكرر 8 : (قانون رقم 90-15 المؤرخ في 14 يوليو 1990) في كل الحالات المنصوص عليها في المواد 160 مكرر 5 ، 160 مكرر 6 ، 160 مكرر 7 يمكن أن تأمر المحكمة بالحرمان من الحقوق الوطنية المنصوص عليها في المادة 8 من قانون العقوبات.



القسم الخامس

جنايات و جنح متعهدي تموين الجيش



المادة 161 : (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975) كل من شخص مكلف يتخلى إما شخصيا أو كعضو في شركة توريد أو مقاولات أو وكلات تعمل لحساب الجيش الوطني الشعبي عن القيام بالخدمات التي عهدت إليه ما لم تكرهه على ذلك قوة قاهرة ، سعاقب بالسجن من خمس سنوات إلى عشر سنوات و بغرامة لا يتجاوز مقدارها ربع التعويضات المدنية ، و لا تقل عن كبلغ 2.000 دج 

كل ذلك دون الإخلال بتطبيق العقوبات الأشد في حالة المخابرة مع العدو.

و يحكم على متعهدي التموين أو عملائهم أيضا بهذه العقوبات عند مشاركتهم في الجريمة.

و يعاقب الموظفون أو الوكلاء و المندوبين أو المأجورون من الدولة الذين حضروا أو ساعدوا الجناة على التخلف عن القيام بخدماتهم ، بالسجن من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة ، دون الإخلال بتطبيق العقوبات الأشد في حالة المخابرة مع العدو.

المادة 162 : إذا وقع تأخير في التسليم أو في الأعمال بسبب الإهمال دون التخلف عن القيام بالخدمات فيعاقب الفاعلون بالحبس من ستة أشهر إلى ثلاث سنوات و بغرامة لا تتجاوز ربع التعويضات المدنية و لا تقل عن 500 دج.

المادة 163 : إذا وقع غش في نوع و صفة أو كمية الأعمال أو اليد العاملة او الأشياء الموردة فيعاقب الجناة بالسجن من خمس إلى عشر سنوات و بغرامة لا تتجاوز ربع التعويضات المدنية و لا تقل عن 2000دج. 

و يقضى دائما بالحد الأقصى لعقوبة السجن المقررة في الفقرة السابقة على الموظفين الذين ساهموا في الغش و يجوز علاوة على ذلك الحكم على هؤلاء الموظفين بالحرمان من ممارسة جميع الوظائف أو الخدمات العمومية لمدة سنة على الأقل و خمس سنوات على الأكثر.

المادة 164 : و في جميع الأحوال المنصوص عليها في هذا القسم لا يجوز تحريك الدعوى العمومية إلا بناء على شكوى من وزير الدفاع الوطني.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القسم السادس

الجرائم المرتكبة ضد النظم المقررة لدور

القمار و اليانصيب و بيوت التسليف على الرهون



المادة 165 : كل من فتح بغير ترخيص محلا لألعاب الحظ وسمح بحرية دخول الجمهور فيه أو بدخولهم بناء على تقديم الأعضاء المشتركين فيه أو الداعين إلى دخوله أو الأشخاص الذين لهم مصالح في استغلاله يعاقب بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر إلى سنة وبغرامة من500 إلى 20000دج ، والحال كذلك بالنسبة لصيارفة ومدري ومندوبي ومستخدمي هذا المحل.

و يجوز علاوة على ذلك معاقبة الجناة بالحرمان من حق أو أكثر من الحقوق الواردة في المادة 14 وبالمنع من الإقامة من سنة إلى خمس سنوات.

و يجب أن يقضى بمصادرة الأموال والأشياء المعروضة للمقامرة عليها وتلك التي تضبط في خزينة المحل أو التي توجد مع القائمين على إدارته ومستخدميهم و كذلك الأثاث والأشياء المفروشة بها هذه الأماكن أو التي تزينها و الأدوات المعدة أو المستعملة في اللعب.

المادة 166 : تطبق العقوبات وتدابير الأمن المقررة في المادة 165 على الفاعلين والمنظمين و المديرين والمندوبين والمستخدمين الذين يقومون بأعمال النصيب غير المصرح بها.

و تستبدل مصادرة العقار موضوع النصيب بالغرامة التي يجوز أن تصل إلى القيمة التقدرية لهذا العقار.

المادة 167 : تعتبر من أعمال النصيب العمليات المعروضة على الجمهور تحت أية تسمية مهما كانت والعدة لإيجاد الأمل في الربح عن طريق الحظ.

المادة 168: يعاقب بالحبس من شهر إلى ثلاثة أشهر وبغرامةمن500 إلى 5000دج كل من روج أو باع أو وزع أوراق اليانصيب غير المصرح به وكل من أعلن عن وجود هذا النصب أو سهل إصدار أورقه وذلك بواسطة الإعلانات أو النشرات أو الملصقات أو بأية طريقة أخرى من طرق الإعلان.

و يجب أن يقضي بمصادرة المبالغ التي توجد في حيازة المروجين والبائعين و الموزعينو الناتجة عن هذه الأوراق.

المادة 169 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982 ) كل من أنشأ أو أدار بيتا للتسلف على رهون أو حيازته بغير ترخيص 



القسم السابع

الجرائم المتعلقة بالصناعة و التجارة

و المزايدات العمومية



المادة 170 : كل إخلال بالنظم المتعلقة بالمنتجات المعدة للتصدير التي من شأنها ضمان جودة صنفها و نوعها و أحجامها يعاقب بغرامة من 500 إلى 20.000 دج و بمصادرة البضائع.

المادة 171 : (ملغاة بالقانون رقم 90-02 المؤرخ في 6 فيفري 1990) يعاقب بالحبس من شهرين إلى سنتين و بغرامة من 500 إلى 20.000 دج أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من حمل على التوقف المدبر عن العمل أو على الإستمرار فيه أو شرع في ذلك بطريق العنف أو التعدي أو التهديد أو باستعمال طرق إحتيالية بقصد الإجبار على رفع أو خفض الأجور أو المساس بحرية ممارسة الصناعة أو بحرية العمل.

و إذا وقع العنف أو التعدي أو التهديد أو استعملت الطرق الإحتيالية نتيجة لخطة مدبرة فإنه يجوز معاقبة الفاعلين بالمنع من الإقامة لمدة سنتين على الأقل و خمس سنوات على الأكثر.

المادة 172 : (قانون رقم 90- 14 المؤرخ في 14 يوليو 1990) يعد مرتكبا لجريمة المضاربة غير المشروعة و يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 5000 إلى 100000دج كل من أحدث بطريق مباشرة أو عن طريق وسيط رفعا أو خفضا مصطنعا في أسعار السلع أو البضائع أو الأوراق المالية العمومية أو الخاصة أو شرع في ذلك :

1. بترويج أخبار أو أنباء كاذبة أو مغرضة عمدا بين الجمهور،

2. أو بطرح عروض في السوق بغرض إحداث إضراب في الأسعار،

3. أو بتقديم عروض بأسعار مرتفعة عن تلك التي كان يطلبها البائعون 

4. أو بالقيام بصفة فردية أو بناء على اجتماع أو ترابط بأعمال في السوق أو الشروع في ذلك بغرض الحصول على ربح غير ناتج عن التطبيق الطبيعي للعرض و الطلب.

5. أو بأي طرق أو سائل احتيالية.

المادة 173 قانون رقم 90 -15 المؤرخ في 14 فيفري 1990 ) وإذا وقع رفع أو خفض الأسعار أو شرع في ذلك على الحبوب أو الدقيق أو المواد التي من نوعه و المواد الغذائية أو المشروبات أو المستحضرات الطبية أو الأسمدة التجارية تكون العقوبة الحبس من سنة إلى خمس سنوات و الغرامة من 1000 إلى 10000دج.

المادة 173 مكرر (قانون رقم 90-15 المؤرخ في يوليو 1990) كل تصدير للمواد المنصوص عليها في المادة 173 من قانون العقوبات التي تم القيام بها مخالفة للتنظيم المعمول به يعاقب بالحبس من سنتين إلى عشر سنوات دون المساس بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في التشريع الخاص المعمول به في هذه المواد.

و في حالة العود يعاقب مرتكب الفعل بالسجن المؤقت من 10 سنوات إلى عشرين سنة.

المادة 174 : في جميع الحالات المنصوص عليها في المادتين 172 و 173 يعاقب الجاني بالمنع من الإقامة من سنتين إلى خمس سنوات و بالمنع من ممارسة حق أو أكثر من الخقوق المذكوة في المادة 14 وذلك بصرف النظر عن تطبيق المادة 23.

و يجب على القاضي حتى ولو طبق الظروف المخففة أن يأمر بنشر حكمه و تعليقه طبقا لأحكامالمادة 18.

المادة 175 : يرتكب جريمة التعرض لحرية المزايدات و يعاقب بالحبس من شهرين إلى ستة أشهر و بغرامة من 500 إلى 200000دج كل من عرقل حرية المزايدات أو المناقصات أو تعرض لها أو أخل بها بطريق التعدي أو العنف أو التهديد و ذلك في المزايدات على الملكية أو حق الإنتقام أو على تأجير الأموال العقارية أو المنقولة أو على المقاولات أو التوريدات أو الإستغلالات أو أية خدمات أخرى في ذلك سواء قبل المزايدة أو المناقصة أو أثناءهما.

و يعاقب بذات العقوبة كل من يبعد المزيدين أو يحد من حرية المزايدة أو المناقصة أو يشرع في ذلك سواء بطريق الهبات أو الوعود أو بالإتفاقات أو الطرق الإحتيالية وكذلك كل من تلقى هذه الهبات أو قبل هذه الوعود.




الفصل السادس

الجنايات والجنح ضد الأمن العمومي



القسم الأول

جمعيات الأشرار ومساعدة المجرمين



المادة 176 :كل جمعية أو اتفاق مهما كانت مدته وعددأعضائه تشكل أو تؤلف بغرض الإعداد للجنايات أو ارتكابها ضد الأشخاص أو الأملاك تكون جناية جمعية الأشرار التي تنشأ بمجرد التصميم المشترك على العمل.

المادة 177 :يعلقب بالسجن من خمس إلى عشر سنوات كل شخص يشترك في الجمعية أو الإتفاق المحدد في المادة 176.

و تكون العقوبة من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة لمنظمي الجمعية أو الإتفاق أو لمن يباشرون فيه أية قيادة كانت.

المادة 178 : يعاقب بالسجن من خمس إلى عشر سنوات كل من أعان مرتكبي الجنايات المنصوص عليها في المادة 176 بأن زودهم بآلات لإرتكابها أو وسائل للمراسلة أو مساكن أو أماكن للأجتماع.

المادة 179 : يستفيد من العذر المعفىوفقا للشروط المقررة في المادة 52 منيقوم من الجناة بالكشف للسلطات عن الإتفاق الذي تم أو عن وجود الجمعية وذلك قبل أي شروع في الجناية موضوع الجمعية أو الإتفاق وقبل البدء في التحقيق.

المادة 180 :فيما عدا الحالات المنصوص عليها في المادتين 42 و91 فقرات 2 و3 و4 كل من أخفى عمدا شخصا يعلم أنه ارتكب جناية أو أن العادالة تبحث عنه بسبب هذا الفعل و كل من حال عمدا دون القبض على الجاني أو البحث عنه أو شرع في ذلك و كل من ساعده على الإخفاء أو الهرب يعاقب بالحبس من سنة إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 1000إلى 10000دج أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.

ولا تطبق أحكام الفقرة السابقة على أقارب وأصهار الجاني لغاية الدرجة الرابعة فيما عدا ما يتعلق بالجنايات التي ترتكب ضد القصر الذين لا تجاوز سنهم 13 سنة.

المادة 181 : فيما عدا الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى من المادة 91 يعاقب بالحبس من سنة إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 100 إلى 10000دج أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من يعلم بالشروع في جناية أو بوقوعها فعلا ولم يخبر السلطات فورا.

المادة 182 : يعاقب بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 15000 دج أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من يستطيع بفعل مباشر منه و بغير خطورة عليه أو على الغير أن يمنع وقوع فعل موصوف بأنه جناية أو وقوع جنحة ضد سلامة جسم الإنسان و امتنع عن القيام بذلك ، بغير إخلال في هذه الحالة بتوقيع عقوبات أشد ينص عنها هذا القانون أو القوانين الخاصة.

و يعاقب بالعقوبات نفسها كل من امتنع عمدا عن تقديم مساعدة إلى شخص في حالة خطر كان في إمكانه تقديمها إليه بعمل مباشر منه أو بطلب الإغاثة له و ذلك دون أن تكون هناك خطورة عليه أو على الغير.

و يعاقب بالعقوبات نفسها كل من يعلم الدليل على براءة شخص محبوس احتياطيا أو محكوم عليه في جناية أو جنحة و يمتنع عمدا عن أن يشهد بهذا الدليل فورا أمام سلطات القضاء أو الشرطة و مع ذلك فلا يقضي بالعقوبة على من تقدم من تلقاء نفسه بشهادته و إن تأخر في الإدلاء بها.

و يستثنى من حكم الفقرة السابقة مرتكب الفعل الذي أدى إلى اتخاذ الإجراءات الجزائية و من ساهم معه في ارتكابه و شركاؤه و أقاربهم و أصهارهم لغاية الدرجة الرابعة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القسم الثاني

العصيان



المادة 183 : كل هجوم على الموظفين أو ممثلي السلطة العمومية الذين يقومون بتنفيذ الأوامر أو القرارات الصادرة منها أو القوانين أو اللوائح أو القرارات أو الأوامر القضائية و كذلك كل مقاومة لهم بالعنف أو التعدي تكون جريمة العصيان.

و التهديد و العنف يعتبر حكم العنف ذاته.

المادة 184 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب على العصيان الذي يرتكبه شخص أو شخصان بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر إلى سنتين و بغرامة من 500 إلى 1000 دج أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، و إذا كان الجاني أو أحد الجانين مسلحا فيكون الحبس من ستة أشهر إلى ثلاث سنوات و بغرامة من 1000 إلى 5000 دج.

المادة 185 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982 ) يعاقب على العصيان الذي يقع باجتماع أكثر من شخصين بالحبس من سنة إلى ثلاث سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 5000 دج و تكون العقوبة الحبس من سنتين إلى خمس سنوات و الغرامة من 1000 إلى 10.000 دج إذا كان أكثر من شخصين من المجتمعين يحملون أسلحة ظاهرة.

و تطبق العقوبة المقررة في الفقرة السابقة على شخص ضبط يحمل سلاحا مخبأ.



المادة 186 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982 ) لا يقضى بعقوبة ما عن جريمة العصيان على الأشخاص الذين كانوا أعضاء في الإجتماع دون أن يؤدوا فيه خدمة أو وظيفة و انسحبوا منه عند أول تنبيه من السلطة العمومية.



المادة 187 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982 ) كل من يعترض بطريقة الإعتداء على تنفيذ أعمال أمرت أو رخصت بها السلطة العمومية يعاقب بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر إلى سنة و بغرامة لا تتجاوز ربع التعويضات المدنية و لا تقل عن 1000 دج.

و كل من يعترض بطريقة التجمهر أو التهديد أو العنف على تنفيذ هذه الأعمال يعاقب يالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر إلى سنتين و بالغرامة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة أعلاه.



القسم الثالث

الهروب



المادة 188: (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975 و قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982 ) يعاقب بالحبس من شهرين إلى ثلاث سنوات كل من كان مقبوضا عليه أو معتقلا قانونا بمقتضى أمر أو حكم قضائي و يهرب أو يحاول الهروي من الأماكن التي خصصتها السلطة المختصة لحبسه أو من مكان العمل أو أثناء نقله.

و يعاقب الجاني بالخبس من سنتين إلى خمس سنوات إذا وقع الهروب أو الشروع فيه بالعنف أو التهديد ضد الأشخاص أو بواسطة الكسر أو تحطيم باب السجن.



المادة 189: العقوبة التي يقضي بها تنفيذا لأحكام المادة 188 ضد المحبوس الذي هرب أو شرع في الهروب تضم إلى أية عقوبة مؤقتة سالبة للحرية محكوم بها عن الجريمة التي أدت إلى القبض عليه أو حبسه و ذلك استثناء من المادة 35.

و إذا كان التحقيق في هذه الجريمة الأخيرة قد انتهى بأمر أو بقرار بأن لا وجه للمتابعة أو بحكم بالبراءة أو بالإعفاء من العقوبة فإن مدة الحبس الإختياطي الناشئ عنها لا تستنزل من مدة العقوبة المحكوم بها عن الهروب أو الشروع فيه.



المادة 190: القواد الرؤساء أو المأمورون سواء من رجال الدرك الوطني أو من الجيش الوطني الشعبي أو من الشرطة الذين يقومون بالحراسة أو يشغلون مراكزها و موظفو إدارة السجون و غيرهم من المكلفين بحراسة أو اقتياد المسجونين الذين يترتب على إهمالهم هروب المسجونين أو تسهيل هروبهم يعاقبون بالحبس من شهر إلى سنتين.



المادة 191 : يرتكب جريمة التواطؤ على الهروب و يعاقب بالحبس من سنتين إلى خمس سنوات كل شخص من المعينين في المادة 190 هيأ أو سهل هروب مسجون أو شرع في ذلك و لو على غير علم من هذا الأخير و حتى إذا لم يتم الهروب أو يشرع فيه و توقع العقوبة حتى و لو اقتصرت المساعدة على الهروب على امتناع اختياري.

و يجوز أن تضاعف العقوبة إذا تضمنت المساعدة تقديم السلاح.

و في جميع الحالات يجب علاوة على ذلك أن يقضي بحمان الجاني من ممارسة أية وظيفة أو خدمة عمومية لمدة سنة على الأقل و خمس سنوات على الأكثر.



المادة 192 : كل من هيأ أو سهل الهروب أو شرع في ذلك من غير الأشخاص المبينين في المادة 190 يعاقب بالحبس من شهر إلى ستة أشهر و بغرامة من 500 إلى 1000 دج حتى و لو لم يتم الهروب.

و تكون العقوبة الحبس من سنتية إلى خمس سنوات و الغرامة من 1000 إلى 2000 دج إذا كانت هناك رشوة للحراس أو تواطؤ معهم.

و تكون العقوبة الحبس من سنتين إلى خمس سنوات و الغرامة من 1000 إلى 4000 دج إذا تضمنت المساعدة تقديم سلاح.



المادة 193 : (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975) يحكم على جميع من أعانوا أو سهلوا الهروب عمدا بأن يعوضوا متضامنين للمجني عليه أو لذوي حقوقه الضرر الناشئ عن الجريمة التي كان الهارب معتقلا من أجلها.



المادة 194 : كل من حكم عليه بالحبس من مدة تجاوز ستة أشهر لجريمة التمكين من الهروب أو الشروع في الهروب يجوز أن يقضى عليه علاوة على ذلك بالحرمان من حق أو أكثر من الحقوق الواردة في المادة 14 و بالمنع من الإقامة لمدة سنة على الأقل و حمس سنوات على الأكثر.



القسم الرابع

التسول و التطفل



المادة 195 : يعاقب بالحبس من شهر إلى ستة أشهر كل من اعتاد ممارسة التسول في أي مكان كان و ذلك رغم وجود وسائل التعيش لديه أو امكانه الحصول عليها بالعمل أو يأية طريقة مشروعة أخرى.



المادة 196 : يعد متشردا و يعاقب بالحبس من شهر إلى ستة أشهر كل من ليس له محل إقامة ثابت و لا وسائل تعيش و لا يمارس عادة حرفة أو مهنة رغم قدرته على العمل و يكون قد عجز عن إثبات أنه قدم طلبا للعمل أو يكون قد رفض عملا بأجر عرض عليه.



المادة 196 مكرر : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982 ) فيما يخص المخالفات المنصوص عليها في المادتين 195 و 196 المذكورة أعلاه لا يتخذ ضد الأحداث الذين لم يبلغوا الثامنة عشرة، إلا تدابير الحماية أو التهذيب.


الفصل السابع

التزوير



القسم الأول

النقود المزورة



المادة 197 : (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975) يعاقب بالإعدام كل من قلد أو زور أو زيف:

1. نقودا معدنية أو أوراقا نقدية ذات سعر قانوني في أراضي الجمهورية أو في الخارج.

2. سندات أو أذونات أو أسهم تصدرها الخزينة العامة و تحمل طبعها أو علامتها أو قسائم الأرباح العائدة من هذه السندات أو الأذونات أو الأسهم.

و إذا كانت قيمة هذه النقود أو السندات أو الأذونات أو الأسهم المتداولة تقل قيمتها عن 50.000 دج تكون العقوبة هي السجن المؤبد.



المادة 198 : (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975) يعاقب بالإعدام كل من أسهم عن قصد بأي وسيلة كانت في إصدار أو توزيع أو بيع أو إدخال النقود أو السندات أو الأذونات أو الأسهم المبينة في المادة 197 أعلاه إلى أراضي الجمهورية.

و تكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد إذا كانت قيمة النقود أو السندات أو الأذونات أو الأسهم تقل عن 50.000 دج.



المادة 199 : إذا أخبر أحد مرتكبي الجنايات المبينة في المادتين السابقتين السلطات أو كشف لها عن شخصية الجناة قبل إتمام هذه الجنايات و قبل بدء أي إجراء من إجراءات التحقيق فيها أو سهل القبض على الجناة الآخرين حتى بعد بدء التحقيق فإنه يستفيد من العذر المعفي بالشروط المنصوص عليها في المادة 52.

و يجوز مع ذلك أن يحكم على الشخص الذي يعفى من العقوبة بالمنع من الإقامة من خمس سنوات على الأقل إلى عشر سنوات على الكثر.



المادة 200 : يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر إلى ثلاث سنوات كل من قام بتلوين النقود ذات السعر القانوني في أراضي الجمهورية بغرض التضليل في نوع معدنها أو أصدر مثل هذه النقود الملونة أو أدخلها إليها.

و توقع العقوبة ذاتها على من ساهم في تلوين او إصدار أو إدخال النقود المذكورة.



المادة 201 : لا عقوبة على من تسلم نقودا معدنية أو أوراقا نقدية أو مزورة أو مزيفة أو ملونة و هو يعتقد أنها صحيحة و طرحها للتداول و هو يجهل ما يعيبها.

كل من طرح النقود المذكورة للتداول بعد أن يكشف ما يعيبها يعاقب بالحبس من شهر إلى ستة أشهر و بغرامة تساوي أربعة أضعاف المبلغ الذي طرحه للتداول بهذه الكيفية.



المادة 202 : صنع أو إصدار أو توزيع أو بيع علامات نقدية بقصد إحلالها محل النقود ذات السعر القانوني أو القيام مقامها، معاقب عليه بالحبس من سنة إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 20.000دج. 



المادة 203 : كل من صنع أو حصل أو حاز مواد أو أدوات معدة لصناعة أو تقليد أو تزوير نقود أو سندات قرض عام أو حصل عليها أو احتفظ بها أو تنازل عنها يعاقب بالحبس من سنتين إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 5000دج ما لم يشكل الفعل جريمة أشد.



المادة 204 : يجب الحكم بالمصادرة المنصوص عليها في المادة 25 في الجرائم المشار إليها في المواد 197 و 201 و 203.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القسم الثاني

تقليد أختام الدولة و الدمغات و الطوابع و العلامات



المادة 205 : يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل من قلد خاتم الدولة أو استعمل الخاتم المقلد.

و تعتبر الأعذار المعفية المنصوص عليها في المادة 199 على مرتكب الجناية المشار إليها في الفقرة السابقة.



المادة 206 : يعاقب بالسجن من خمس سنوات إلى عشرين سنة كل من قلد أو زور إما طابعا وطنيا أو أكثر و إما مطرقة أو أكثر مستخدمة في علامات الغابات و إما دمغة أو أكثر مستخدمة في دمغ المواد الذهبية أو الفضية أو استعمل طوابع أو أوراق أو مطارق أو دمغات مزورة أو مقلدة.



المادة 207 : يعاقب بالسجن من خمس سنوات إلى عشرين سنة كل من تحصل بغير حق على طوابع أو علامات أو دمغات صحيحة خاصة بالدولة من المبينة في المادة 206 و وضعها أو استعملها استعمالا ضارا بحقوق و مصالح الدولة.



المادة 208 : يعاقب بالحبس من شهر إلى ستة أشهر و بغرامة من 500 إلى 1000 دج أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين ما لم يكون الفعل جريمة أشد كل من :

1. صنع خاتما أو طابعا أو ختما أو علامة للدولة أو لأية سلطة كانت بغير إذن كتابي من ممثلي المخولين من الدولة أو من تلك السلطة.

2. صنع أو احتفظ أو وزع أو اشترى أو باع طابعا أو خاتما أو علامة أو ختما من المحتمل أن يخلط بينها و بين مثيلاتها الخاصة بالدولة أو بأية سلطة كانت حتى و لو كانت أجنبية.



المادة 209 : يعاقب بالحبس من سنة إلى خمس سنوات وبغرامة من 500 إلى 10.000دج كل من: :

1. قلد العلامات المعدة لوضعها باسم الحكومة أو أي مرفق عام على مختلف أنواع السلع أو البضائع أو استعمل هذه العلامات المزورة.

2. قلد خاتما أو طابعا أو علامة لأية سلطة أو استعمل الخاتم أو الطابع أو العلامة المقلدة.

3. قلد الأوراق المعنونة أو المطبوعات الرسمية المستعملة في الأجهزة الرئسية للدولة أو في الإدارات العمومية أو في مختلف جهات القضاء أو باعها أو روجها أو وزعها أو استعمل هذه الأوراق أو المطبوعات المقلدة.

4. قلد أو زور طوابع البريد أو بصمات التخليص أو قسائم الرد التي تصدرها إدارة البريد أو الطوابع المالية المنفصلة أو الأوراق أو النماذج المدموغة أو باع أو روج أو وزع أو استعمل الطوابع أو العلامات أو قسائم الرد أو الأوراق أو النماذج المدموغة المذكورة و هي مقلدة أو مزورة مع علمه بذلك.

و يجوز علاوة على ذلك أن يحكم على الجاني بالحرمان من حق أو أكثر من الحقوق الواردة في المادة 14 وبالمنع من الإقامة من سنة إلى خمس سنوات على الأكثر.

و يعاقب على الشروع في الجرائم المبينة أعلاه كالجريمة التامة.

المادة 210 : يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر إلى ثلاث سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 5000دج كل من تحصل بغير حق على أختام صحيحة أو علانات أو مطبوعات من المنصوص عليها في المادة 209 و وضعها أو استعملها بطريق الغش أو شرع في ذلك.

و يجوز علاوة على ذلك أن يحكم على الجاني بالحرمان من حق أو أكثر من الحقوق الواردة في المادة 14 وبالمنع من الإقامة من سنة إلى خمس سنوات على الأكثر.

المادة 211 : يعاقب بالحبس من شهرين إلى سنة و بغرامة من 500 إلى 1000دجكل من :

1. استعمل طوابع بريد منفصلة أو أوراق أو نماذج مدموغة سبق استعمالها أو زيف الطوابع بأية وسيلة كانت بغرض أن يتفادى ختمها لإبطالها وأن يسمح بهذه الطريقة باستعمالها بعد ذلك.

2. زاد من قيمة طوابع البريد أو غيرها من الأوراق البريدية ذات القيمة المالية سواء كانت قد أبطلت أم لا وذلك بالطباعة أو التخريم أو بأية وسيلة أخرى أو باع أو روج أو عرض أو وزع أو صدر هذه الطوابع التي زيدت قيمتها.

3. قلد أو أصدر أو زيف قسائم سداد الضريبة أو الطوابع أو بصمات التخليص أو قسائم الرد التى تصدرها إدارة البريد في بلد أجنبي أو باع أو روج أو وزع قسائم سداد الضريبة أو الطوابع أو بصمات التخليص أو قسائم الرد المذكورة أو استعملها مع علمه بذلك.

المادة 212 : يعاقب بالحبس من شهر إلى ستة أشهر وبغرامة مالية من 500 إلى 2000 دج أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من :

1. صنع أو باع أو روج أو وزع كافة الأشياء أو المطبوعات أو النماذج المتحصل عليها بأية وسيلة كانت تتشابه في شكلها الخارخي مع النقود أو الأوراق النقدية ذات السعر القانوني في الجزائر أو الخارج أو مع سندات القرض الحكومية أو قسائم سندات الضريبة أو طوابع مصلحة البريد أو البرق أو التليفون أو مؤسسات الدولة أو الأوراق أو النماذج المدموغة أو الأسهم أو السندات أو قسائم الأرباح المتعلقة بها وعلى العموم جميع الأوراق ذات القيمة المالية التي تصدرها الدولة أو المجموعات أو المؤسسات العمومية وكذلك تلك التي تصدرها الشركات و الجمعيات أو المشروعات الخاصة و كان من شأن هذا التشابه تسهيل قبول الأشياء و المطبوعات و النماذج المذكورة بدلا عن الأوراق المتشابهة معها.

2. صنع أو باع أو روج أو استعمل مطبوعات تتشابه في حجمها أو لونها أو عبارتها أو شكل طباعتها أو في أية صفة أخرى مع الأوراق المعنونة أو المطبوعات الرسمية المستعملة في الأجهزة الرئسية للدولة في الإدارات العمومية أو في مختلف جهات القضاء و كان من شأن هذا التشابه أن يولد لبسا في نظر الجمهور.

المادة 213 : يجب الحكم بالمصادرة المنصوص عليها في المادة 25 في الجرائم المحددة في هذا القسم.



القسم الثالث

تزوير المحررات العمومية أو الرسمية



المادة 214 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في13 فيفري 1982 ) يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل قاض أو موظف أو قائم بوظيفة عمومية ارتكب تزويرا في المحررات العمومية أو الرسمية أثناء تأدية وظيفته :

1. إما بوضع توقيعات مزورة ،

2. و إما بإحداث تغيير في المحررات أو الخطوط أو التوقيعات،

3. و إما بإنتحال شخصية الغير أو الحلول محلها،

4. و إما بالكتابة في السجلات أو غيرها من المحررات العمومية أو بالتغير فيها بعد إتمامها أو قفلها.

المادة 215 : يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل قاض أو موظف أو قائم بوظيفة عمومية قام أثناء تحريره محررات من أعمال و ظيفته بتزيف جوهرها أو ظروفها بطريق الغش وذلك إما بكتابة إتفاقات خلاف التي دونت أو أمليت من الأطراف أو بتقريره وقائع يعلم أنها كاذبة في صورة وقائع صحيحة أو بالشهادة كذبا بأن وقائع قد أعترف بها أو وقعت في حضوره أو بإسقاطه أو بتغييره عمدا الإقرارات التي تلقاها.

المادة 216 : يعاقب بالسجن من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة كل شخص عدا من عينتهم المادة 215 ارتكب تزويرا في المحرارت رسمية أو عمومية :

1. إما بتقليد أو تزيف الكتابة أو التوقيع.

2. إما باصطناع اتفاقيات أو نصوص أو التزمات أو مخالصات أو بإدراجها في هذه المحررات فيما بعد.

3. و إما بإضافة أو بإسقاط أو بتزييف الشروط أو الإقرارت أو الوقائع التي أعدت هذه المحررات لتلقيتها أو لإثباتها.

4. و إما بإنتحال شخصية الغير أو الحلول محلها.

المادة 217 : يعاقب بالحبس من سنة إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 1000دج كل شخص ليس طرفا في المحرر أدلى أمام الموظف بتقرير يعلم أنه غير مطابق للحقيقة.

و مع ذلك فإنه يستفيد من العذر المعفى بالشروط المنصوص عليها في المادة 52 كل من أدلى بوصفه شاهدا أمام الموظف بإقرار غير مطابق للحقيقة ثم عدل عنه قبل أن يترتب على استعمال المحرر أي ضرر للغير و قبل أن يكون هو نفسه موصوعا للتحقيق.

المادة 218 : في الحالات المشار إليها في هذا القسم يعاقب بالسجن من خمس إلى عشر سنوات كل من استعمل الورقة التي يعلم أنها مزورة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القسم الرابع

التزوير في المحررات العرفية أو التجارية أو المصرفية



المادة 219 : كل من ارتكب تزويرا بإحدى الطرق المنصوص عليها في المادة 216 في المحررات التجارية أو المصرفية أو شرع في ذلك يعاقب بالحبس من سنة إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 20.000دج.

و يجوز علاوة على ذلك أن يحكم على الجاني بالحرمان من حق أو أكثر من الحقوق الواردة في المادة 14 و بالمنع من الأقامة من سنة إلى خمس سنوات على الأكثر.

و يجوز أن يضاعف الحد الأقصى للعقوبة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى إذا كان مرتكب الجريمة أحد رجال المصارف أو مدبر شركة وعلى العموم أحد الأشخاص الذين يلجأون إلى الجمور بقصد إصدار أسهم أو سندات أو أذونات أو حصص أو أية سندات كانت سواء لشركة أو مشروع تجاري أو صناعي.

المادة 220 : كل شخص ارتكب تزويرا بإحدى الطرق المنصوص عليها في المادة 216 في محررات عرفية أو شرع في ذلك يعاقب بالحبس من سنة إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 2000 د.ج.

و يجوز علاوة على ذلك أن يحكم على الجاني بالحرمان من حق أو أكثر من الحقوق الواردة في المادة 14 و بالمنع من الإقامة من سنة إلى خمس سنوات على الأكثر.

المادة 221 : في الحلات المشار إليها في هذا القسم يعاقب كل من استعمل المحرر الذي يعلم أنه مزور أو شرع في ذلك بالعقوبات المقررة للتزوير وفقا للتقسيم المنصوص عليه في المادتين 219 و 220.



القسم الخامس

التزوير في بعض الوثائق الإدارية و الشهادات.



المادة 222 : كل من قلد أو زور أو زيف رخصا أو شهادات أو كتابات أو بطاقات أو نشرات أو إيصالات أو جوازات سفر أو أوامر خدمة أو وثائق سفر أو تصاريح مرور أو غيرها من الوثائق التي تصدرها الإدارات العمومية بغرض إثبات حق أو شخصية أو صفة أو منح إذن يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر إلى ثلاث سنوات و بغرامة من 1500 إلى 15.000 د.ج.

و يجوز علاوة على ذلك أن يحكم على الجاني بالحرمان من حق أو أكثر من الحقوق الواردة في المادة 14 من سنة على الأقل إلى خمس سنوات على الأكثر.

و يعاقب على الشروع بمثل ما يعاقب به على الجريمة التامة و تطبق العقوبات ذاتها على :

1. من استعمل الوثائق المقلدة أو المزورة أو المزيفة المذكورة مع علمه بذلك.

2. من استعمل إحدى الوثائق المشار إليها في الفقرة الأولىمع علمه أن البيانات المدونة بها أصبحت غير كاملة أو غير صحيحة.

المادة 223 : كل من تحصل بغير حق على إحدى الوثائق المبينة في المادة 222 أو شرع في الحصول عليها سواء بالإدلاء بقرارات كاذبة أو بنتحال إسم كاذب أو صفة كاذبة أو بتقديم معلومات أو شهادات أو إقرارات كاذبة يعاقب بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر إلى ثلاث سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 5000 دج و تطبق العقوبات ذاتها على من استعمل مثل هذه الوثيقة و كان قد حصل عليها بالشروط السابق بيانها أو كانت قد صدرت باسم غير إسمه.

و الموظف الذي يسلم أو يأمر بتسليم إحدى الوثائق المعينة في المادة 222 إلى شخص يعلم أن لا حق له فيها يعاقب بالحبس من سنة إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 1500 إلى 15000 دج ما لم يكن الفعل إحدى الجرائم الأشد المنصوص عليها في المواد من 126 إلى 134 و يجوز علاوة على ذلك أن يحكم عليه بالحرمان من حق أو أكثر من الحقوق الواردة في المادة 14 من سنة على الأقل إلى خمس سنوات على الأكثر.

المادة 224 : مؤجرو الغرف المفروشة و أصحاب النزل الذين يقيدون عمدا في سجلاتهم أسماء كاذبة أو منتحلة لأشخاص ينزلون عندهم أو يغفلون قيدهم بالتواطؤ معهم يعاقبون بالحبس من شهر إلى ستة أشهر و بغرامة من 500 إلى 5000 دج أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.

المادة 225 : كل شخص اصطنع باسم طبيب أو جراح أو طبيب أسنان أو قابلة شهادة مرضية أو شهادة بوجود عجز و ذلك بقصد أن يعفي نفسه أو يعفي الغير من أية خدمة عمومية كانت يعاقب بالحبس من سنة إلى ثلاث سنوات.

المادة 226 : كل طبيب أو جراح أو طبيب أسنان أو ملاحظ صحي أو قابلة قرر كذبا بوجود أو بإخفاء مرض أو عاهة أو حمل أو أعطى بيانات كاذبة عن مصدر مرض أو عاهة أو عن سبب الوفاة و ذلك أثناء تأدية أعمال وظيفته و بغرض محابات أحد الأشخاص يعاقب بالحبس لمة من سنة إلى ثلاث سنوات ما لم يكون الفعل إحدى الجرائم الأشد المنصوص عليها في المواد 126 إلى 134.

و يجوز علاوة على ذلك أن يحكم على الجاني بالحرمان من حق أو أكثر من الحقوق الواردة في المادة 14 من سنة على الأقل إلى خمس سنوات على الأكثر.

المادة 227 : كل من حرر باسم أحد الموظين أو أحد القائمين بوظيفة عمومية دون أن تكون له صفة في ذلك شهادة بحسن السلوك أو بالفقر أو بإثبات غير ذلك من الظروف التي من شأنها أن تدعو إلى وضع الشخص المعين في هذه الشهادة تحت رعاية السلطات أو الأفراد أو إلى حصوله على عمل أو قرض أو معونة يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر إلى سنتين.

و تطبق العقوبات ذاتها على :

1. من زور شهادة كانت أصلا صحيحة و ذلك ليجعلها تنطبق على غير الشخص الذي صدرت أصلا له.

2. من استعمل الشهادة و هي مصطنعة أو مزورة على هذه الصورة.

و إذا كانت الشهادة منسوبة إلى أحد الأفراد العاديين فإن اصطناعها أو استعمالها يعاقب عليه بالحبس من شهر إلى ستة أشهر.



المادة 228 : يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر إلى سنتين و بغرامة من 600 إلى 6000 دج أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، ما لم يكون الفعل جريمة أشد، كل من :

1. حرر عمدا إقرارا أو شهادة تثيت وقائع غير صحيحة ماديا.

2. زور أو غير بأية طريقة كانت إقرارا أو شهادة صحيحة أصلا.

3. استعمل عمدا إقرارا أو شهادة غير صحيحة أو مزورة.



المادة 229 : إذا ارتكب جرائم التزوير المعاقب عليها في هذا القسم إضرارا بالخزينة العمومية أو بالغير فإنه يعاقب عليها وفقا لطبيعتها إما بإعتبارها تزويرا في محررات عمومية أو رسمية أو بإعتبارها تزويرا في محررات عرفية أو تجارية أو مصرفية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القسم السادس

أحكام مشتركة



المادة 230 : يوقف تطبيق العقوبات المقررة ضد من يستعمل النقود أو الأوراق أو الأختام أو الطوابع أو المطارق أو الدمغات أو العلامات أو المحررات المزورة أو المقلدة أو المصطنعة أو المزيفة كلما كان التزوير مجهولا من الشخص الذي استعمل الشيئ المزور.



المادة 231 : يحكم على الجناة بغرامة يكون حدها الأدنى 500 دج و الأقصى 15.000 دج و مع ذلك تجوز زيادة الغرامة إلى مقدار ربع الفائدة غير المشروعة التي جلبها التزوير إلى مرتكبي الجناية أو الجنحة و إلى شركائهم أو من استعملوا القطعة المزيفة أو التي كان مقررا أن يجلبها التزوير إليهم.



القسم السابع

شهادة الزور و اليمين الكاذبة



المادة 232 : كل من شهد زورا في مواد الجنايات سواء ضد المتهم أو لصالحه يعاقب بالسجن من خمس إلى عشر سنوات.

و إذا قبض شاهد الزور نقودا أو أية مكافأة كانت أو تلقى وعودا فإن العقوبة تكون السجن من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة.

و في حالة الحكم على المتهم بعقوبة تزيد على السجن المؤقت فإن من شهد زورا ضده يعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها.



المادة 233 : كل من شهد زورا في مواد الجنح سواء ضد المتهم أو لصالحه يعاقب بالحبس من سنتين إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 7500 دج.

و إذا قبض شاهد الزور نقودا أو أية مكافأة كانت أو تلقى وعودا فيجوز رفع العقوبة إلى عشر سنوات و الحد الأقصى للغرامة إلى 15.000 دج.



المادة 234 : كل من شهد زورا في مواد المخالفات سواء ضد المتهم أو لصالحه يعاقب بالحبس من سنة على الأقل إلى ثلاث سنوات على الأكثر و بغرامة من 500 إلى 1800 دج. 

و إذا قبض شاهد الزور نقودا أو أية مكافأة كانت أو تلقى وعودا فتكون العقوبة هي الحبس من سنتين إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى7500 دج.



المادة 235 : كل من شهد زورا في المواد المدنية أو الإدارية يعاقب بالحبس من سنتين إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 2000 دج. 

و إذا قبض شاهد الزور نقودا أو أية مكافأة كانت أو تلقى وعودا فيجوز رفع عقوبة الحبس إلى عشر سنوات و الغرامة إلى 4000 دج.

و تطبق أحكام هذه المادة على شهادة الزور التي ترتكب في دعوة مدنية مرفوعة أمام القضاء الجزائي تبعا لدعوى جزائية.



المادة 236 : كل من استعمل الوعود أو العطايا أو الهدايا أو الضغط أو التهديد أو التعدي أو المناورة أو التحايل لحمل الغير على الإدلاء بأقوال و بإقرارات كاذبة أو على إعطاء شهادة كاذبة و ذلك في أية مادة و في أية حالة كانت عليه الإجراءات أو بغرض المطالبة أو الدفاع أمام القضاء سواءا أنتجت هذه الأفعال آثارها أو لم تنتجه يعاقب بالحبس من سنة إلى ثلاث سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 2000 دج و بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين مالم يعتبر الفعل اشتراكا في إحدى الجرائم الأشد المنصوص عليها في المواد 232 و 233 و 235.



المادة 237: المترجم الذي يحرف عمدا جوهر الأقوال أو الوثائق التي يترجمها شفويا و ذلك في المواد الجزائية أو المدنية أو الإدارية تطبق عليه العقوبات المقررة لشهادة الزور وفقا للتقسيم المنصوص عليه في المواد من 232 إلى 235.

و إذا وقع التحريف في الترجمة المكتوبة لوثيقة معدة أو صالحة لإقامة الدليل على حق أو على واقعة ذات آثار قانونية يعاقب المترجم بالعقوبات المقررة للتزوير وفقا للتقسيم المنصوص عليه في المواد 214 إلى 221 و تبعا لطبيعة المستند المحرف.



المادة 238 : الخبير المعين من السلطة القضائية الذي يبدي شفاها أو كتابة رأيا كاذبا أو يؤيد وقائع يعلم أنها غير مطابقة للحقيقة و ذلك في أية حالة كانت عليها الإجراءات تطبق عليه العقوبات المقررة لشهادة الزور وفقا للتقسيم المنصوص عليه في المواد من 232 إلى 235.



المادة 239 : التأثير على الخبراء أو المترجمين يعاقب بمثل ما يعاقب به التأثير على الشهود وفقا لأحكام المادة 236.



المادة 240 : كل شخص وجهت إليه اليمين أو ردت عليه في المواد المدنية و حلفها كاذبا يعاقب بالحبس من سنة إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 2000 دج.



المادة 241 : في الخالة التي يقضي فيها وفقا للإحدى مواد هذا القسم بعقوبة جنحة و حدها يجوز أن يحكم على الجاني علاوة على ذلك بالحرمان من خمس سنوات على الأقل إلى عشر سنوات على الأكثر من حق أو أكثر من الحقوق الواردة في المادة 14 من هذا القانون.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القسم الثامن

انتحال الوظائف و الألقاب أو الأسماء أو إساءة استعمالها



المادة 242 : كل من تدخل بغير صفة في الوضائف العمومية أو المدنية أو العسكرية أو قام بعمل من أعمال هذه الوظائف يعاقب بالحبس من سنة إلى خمس سنوات مالم يكن الفعل جريمة أشد.



المادة 243 : كل من استعمل لقبا متصلا بمهنة منظمة قانونا أو شهادة رسمية أو صفة حددت السلطة العمومية شروط منحها أو ادعىلنفسه شيئا من ذلك بغير أن يستوفي الشروط المفروضة لحملها يعاقب بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر إلى سنتين و بغرامة من 500 إلى 5000دج أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.

المادة 244 : كل من ارتدى بغير حق بزة نظامية أو لباسا مميزا لوظيفة أو صفة أو إشارة رسمية أو وساما وطنيا أو أجنبيا يعاقب بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر إلى سنة و بغرامة من 120 إلى 1000دج أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين مالم يكن الفعل ظرفا مشددا لجريمة أشد.



المادة 245 : كل من انتحل لنفسه بصورة عادية أو في عمل رسمي لقبا أو رتبة شرفية يعاقب بالحبس من شهر إلى شهرين و بغرامة من 500 إلى 1000 دج.

المادة 246 : (أمر رقم 75 -47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975 ) كل من ارتدى علنا لباسا يشبه الزي الذي يرتديه الجيش الوطني الشعبي أو الدرك الوطني أو الأمن الوطني أو إدارة الجمارك ، أو الموظفون القائمون بأعمال الضبط القضائي ، أو قوات الشرطة المساعدة ويكون من شأنه إحداث إلتباس للجمهور ، يعاقب بالحبس من شهر إلى ستة أشهر وبغرامة من 500 إلى 2.500 دج او بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين فقط.

المادة 247 : كل من انتحل لنفسه في محرر عمومي أو رسمي أو في وثيقة إدارية معدة لتقديمها للسلطة العمومية إسم عائلة خلاف اسمه وذلك بغير حق يعاقب بغرامة من 500 إلى 5000 دج.

المادة 248 كل منتحصل على صحيفة السوابق القضائية باسم الغير وذلك بانتحاله إسما كاذبا أو صفة كاذبة يعاقب بالحبس من شهر إلى سنة.

المادة 249 : كل من انتحل إسم الغير في ظروف أدت إلى قيد حكم في صحيفة السوابق القضائية لهذا الغير أو كان من الجائز أن تؤدى إلى ذلك يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر إلى خمس سنوات بدون إخلال بإتحاذ الإجراءات ضده بشأن جناية تزوير إذا اقتضى الحال ذلك.

و يعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها كلمن تسبب عمدا في قيدحكم في صفيحة السوابق القضائية لغير المتهم و ذلك بإدلاء بأقوال كاذبة متعلقة بالحالة المدنية لهذا المتهم.



المادة 250 : في جميع الحالات المنصوص عليها في هذا القسم يجوز لجهة القضاء أن تأمر بنشر الحكم كاملا أو ملخص منه في الصحف التي تعينها أو بتعليقه في الأماكن التي تبينها و ذلك على نفقة المحكوم عليه.

و تأمر نفس جهة القضاء بأن يؤشر على هامش الأوراق الرسمية أو أوراق الحالة المدنية التي إتخذ فيها اللقب بغير حق أو ذكر فيها الإسم محرفا و ذلك إذا ما رأت وجها لذلك.



المادة 251 : ملغاة (أمر رقم 75 -47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975)



المادة 252 : يعاقب بالحبس من شهر إلى ستة أشهر و بغرامة من 500 إلى 50.000 دج أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين مؤسسو أو مديرو أو مسيرو الشركات أو المؤسسات ذات الغرض التجاري أو الصناعي أو المالي الذين يضعون إسم أحد أعضاء الحكومة أو إحدى الهيئات النيابية مع ذكر صفته في أية دعاية يقومون بها لصالح المشروع الذي يديرونه أو يزمعون إنشاءه أو يتركون الغير يفعل شيئا من ذلك.



المادة 253 : تطبق العقوبة المنصوص عليها في المادة 252 على مؤسسي و مديري و مسيري الشركات أو المؤسسات ذات الغرض التجاري أو الصناعي أو المالي الذين يضعون إسم أحد أعضاء الحكومة السابقين أو إسم قاض أو قاض سابق أو موظف أو موظف سابق أو أحد ذوي المنزلة مع ذكر صفته في أية دعاية يقومون بها لصالح المشروع الذي يديرونه أو يزعمون إنشاءه.




الباب الثاني

الجنايات و الجنح ضد الأفراد




الفصل الأول

الجنايات و الجنح ضد الأشخاص

القسم الأول

القتل و الجنايات الأخرى الرئيسية و أعمال العنف العمدية



1. القتل العمد و القتل مع سبق الأصدار أو الترصد و قتل الأصول و الأطفال و التسميم.

المادة 254 : القتل هو إزهاق روح الإنسان عمدا.

المادة 255 : القتل قد يقترن بسبق الإصدار أو الترصد.

المادة 256 : سبق الإصدار هو عقد العزم قبل ارتكاب الفعل على الإعتداء على شخص معين أو حتى على شخص يتصادف وجوده أو مقابلته و حتى لو كانت هذه النية متوقفة على أي ظرف أو شرط كان.

المادة 257 : الترصد هو انتضار شخص لفترة طالت أو قصرت في مكان اؤ أكثر وذلك إمالإزهاق روحه أو للإعتداء عليه .

المادة 258 : قتل الأصول هو إزهاق روح الأب اؤ الأم أو أي من الأصول الشرعيين.

المادة 259 : قتل الأطفال هو إزهاق روح طفل حديث عهد بالولادة.

المادة 260 : التسميم هو الإعتداء على حياة إنسان بتأثير مواد يمكن أن تؤدي إلى الوفاة عاجلا أو أجلا أيا كان استعمال أو إعطاء هذه المواد ومهما كانت النتائج التي تؤدي إليها.

المادة 261 : يعاقب بالإعدام كل من ارتكب جريمة القتل أو قتل الأصول أو التسميم و مع ذلك تعاقب الأم بالحبس سواء كانت فاعلة أصلية أو شريكة في قتل ابنها حديث العهد بالولادة بالسجن المؤقت من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة على أن لا يطبق هذا النص على من ساهموا أو اشتركوا معها في ارتكاب الجريمة.

المادة 262 : يعاقب باعتباره قاتلا كل مجرم مهما كان وصفه استعمل التعذيب أو ارتكاب أعمال وحشية لإرتكاب جنايته.

المادة 263 : يعاقب على القتل بالإعدام إذا سبق أو صاحب أو تلى جناية أخرى.

ما يعاقب على القتل بالإعدام إذا كان الغرض منه إما إعداد أو تسهيل أو تنفيذ جنحة أو تسهيل فرار مرتكبي هذه الجنحة أو الشركاء فيها أو ضمان تخلصهم من عقوبتها .

و يعاقب القاتل في غير ذلك من الحالات بالسجن المؤبد .

و في جميع الحالات المنصوص عليها في هذه الفقرة يجب القضاء بمصادرة الأسلحة و الأشياء و الآلات التي استعملت في ارتكاب الجناية مع حفظ حقوق الغير حسن النية .

2- أعمال العنف العمدية .

المادة 264 : (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975 و قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) كل من أحدث عمدا جروحا للغير أو ضربه أو ارتكب أي عمل آخر من أعمال العنف أو الإعتداء يعاقب بالحبس من شهرين إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 10.000 دج إذا نتج عن هذه الأنواع من العنف مرض أو عجز كلي عن العمل لمدة تزيد على خمسة عشر يوما.

و يجوز علاوة على ذلك أن يرحم الفاعل من الحقوق الواردة في المادة 14 من هذا القانون من سنو على الأقل إلى خمس سنوات على الأكثر تبدأ من يوم توقيع العقوبة عليه.

و إذا ترتب على أعمال العنف الموضحة أعلاه، فقد أو بتر إحدى الأعضاء أو الحرمان من استعماله أو فقد البصر أو فقد أبصار إحدى العينين أو أية عاهة مستديمة أخرى فيعاقب الجاني بالسجن المؤقت من خمس إلى عشر سنوات.

و إذا أفضى الضرب أو الجرح الذي ارتكب عمدا إلى الوفاة دون قصد إحداثها فيعاقب الجاني بالسجن المؤقت من عشر إلى عشرين سنة.

المادة 265 : إذا وجد سبق إصرار أو ترصد فإن العقوبة تكون السجن المؤبد إذا حدثت الوفاة، و تكون السجن المؤقت من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة إذا أدت أعمال العنف إلى فقد أو بتر أحد الأعضاء أو الحؤرمان من استعماله أو فقد البصر أو فقد أبصار إحدى العينين أو أيو عاهة مستديمة أخرى و تكون السجن المؤقت من خمس إلى عشر سنوات في الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى من المادة 264.

المادة 266 : (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975 و قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) إذا وقع الجرح أو الضرب أو غير ذلك من أعمال العنف أو الإعتداءات الأخرى و لم يؤد إلى مرض أو عجز كلي من العمل لمدة تجاوز خمسة عشر يوما مع سبق الإصرار أو الترصد أو حمل أسلحة فيعاقب الجاني بالحبس من شهرين إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 10.000 دج و يمكن مصادرة الأشياء التي استعملت أو قد تستعمل لتنفيذ المخالفة مع مراعاة حقوق الغير ذوي النية الحسنة.

المادة 267 : (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975) كل من أحدث عمدا جرحا أو ضربا بوالديه الشرعيين أو غيرهما من أصوله الشرعيين يعاقب كما يلي :

1- بالحبس المؤقت من خمس إلى عشر سنوات إذا لم ينشأ عن الجرح أو الضرب أي مرض أو عجر كلي عن العمل من النوع الوارد في المادة 26.

2- بالحد الأقصى للحبس المؤقت من خمس إلى عشر سنوات إذا نشأ عجز كلي عن العمل لمدة تزيد عن خمسة عشر سوما.

3- بالسجن المؤقت من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة إذا نشأ عن الجرح أو الضرب فقد بتر أو أحد الأعضاء أو الحرمان من استعماله أو فقد البصر أو فقد بصر إحدى العينين أو أية عاهة مستديمة أخرى.

4- بالسجن المؤبد إذا أدى الجرح أو الضرب المرتكب عمدا إلى الوفاة بدون قصد إحداثها.

و إذا وجد سبق إصرار أو ترصد تكون العقوبة :

- الحد الأقصى للحبس المؤقت من خمس إلى عشر سنوات في الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى.

- السجن المؤقت من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة إذا نشأ عن الجرح أو الضرب عجز كلي عن العمل لمدة تزيد على خمسة عشر يوما.

- السجن المؤبد في الحالات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة 3 من هذه المادة.

المادة 268 : كل من اشترك في مشاجرة أو في عصيان أو في إجتماع بغرض الفتنة وقعت أثناءه أعمال عنف أدت إلى الوفاة وفقا للشروط المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الرابعة من المادة 264 يعاقب بالحبس من سنة إلى خمس سنوات ما لم يعاقب بعقوبة أشد لإرتكابه العنف.

إذا وقع ضرب أو جرح أثناء المشاجرة أو العصيان أو الإجتماع المذكور فتكون العقوبة الحبس من ثلاثة أشهر إلى سنتين ما لم توقع عقوبة أشد على مرتكب أعمال العنف ممن اشتركوا في هذه المشاجرة أو ذلك العصيان أو الإجتماع.

و يعاقب رؤساء و مرتكبو المشاجرة أو العصيان أو القائمون على الإجتماع المذكور أو الداعون إليه أو المحضرون عليه كما لو كانوا هم مرتكبي أعمال العنف أنفسهم.

المادة 269 : (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975) كل من جرح أو ضرب عمدا قاصرا لا تتجاوز سنه السادسة عشرة أو منع عنه عمدا الطعام أو العناية إلى الحد الذي يعرض صحته للضرر أو ارتكاب ضده عمدا أس عمل آخر من أعمال العنف أو التعدي فيما عدا الإيذاء الخفيف يعاقب بالحبس من سنة إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 5000 دج.

المادة 270 : (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975) إذا نتج عن الضرب أو الجرح أو العنف أو التعدي أو الحرمان المشار إليه في المادة السابقة مرض أو عدم القدرة على الحركة أو عجز كلي عن العمل لأكثر من خمسة عشر يوما أو إذا وجد سبق إصرار أو ترصد فتكون العقوبة الحبس من ثلاث إلى عشر سنوات و الغرامة من 500 إلى 6000 دج.

و يجوز علاوة على ذلك أن يحكم على الجاني بالحرمان من الحقوق الواردة في المادة 14 من هذا القانون و بالمنع من الإقامة من سنة على الأقل إلى خمس سنوات على الأكثر.

المادة 271 : إذا نتج عن الضرب أو الجرح أو العنف أو التعدي المشار إليه في المادة 269 فقد أو بتر أحد الأعضاء أو الحرمان من استعماله أو فقد إبصار أو فقد إبصار أحد العينين أو أية عاهة مستديمة أخرى فتكون العقوبة السجن المؤقت من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة.

و إذا نتجت عنها الوفاة بدون قصد إحدثها فتكون العقوبة هي الحد الأقصى للسجن المؤقت من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة.

و إذا وقع الضرب أو الجرح أو العنف أو التعدي أو الحرمان بقصد إحداث الوفاة فيعاقب الفاعل باعتباره قد ارتكب جناية القتل أو شرع في ارتكابها.

المادة 272 : إذا كان الجناة هم أحد الوالدين الشرعيين أو غيرهما من الأصول الشرعيين أو أي شخص آخر له سلطة على الطفل أو يتولى رعايته فيكون عقابهم كما يلي :

1- بالعقوبات الواردة في المادة 270 و ذلك في الحالة المنصوص عليها في المادة 269.

2- بالسجن المؤقت من خمس إلى عشر سنوات و ذلك في الحالة المنصوص عليها في المادة 270.

3- بالسجن المؤبد و ذلك في الحالات المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين 1 و 2 من المادة 271.

4- بالإعدام و ذلك في الحالات المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين 3 و 4 من المادة 271.

المادة 73 : كل من ساعد عمدا شخصا في الأفعال التي تساعده على الإنتحار أو تسهله له أو زوده بالأسلحة أو السم أو بالآلات المعدة بالحبس من خمس سنوات إذا نفذ الإنتحار.

المادة 274 : كل من ارتكب جناية الخصاء يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد.

و يعاقب الجاني بالإعدام إذا أدت إلى الوفاة.

المادة 275 : (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975) يعاقب بالحبس من شهرين إلى ثلاث سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 2000 دج كل من سبب للغير مرضا أو عجزا عن العمل الشخصي و ذلك بأن أعطاه عمدا و بأية طريقة كانت و بدون قصد إحداث الوفاة موادا ضارة بالصحة.

و إذا نتج عنها مرض أو عجز عن العمل لمدة تجاوز خمسة عشر يوما فتكون العقوبة الحبس من سنتين إلى خمس سنوات.

و يجوز علاوة على لذك الحكم على الجاني بالحرمان من حق أو أكثر من الحقوق الواردة في المادة 14 و بالمنع من الإقامة من سنة على الأقل إلى خمس سنوات على الأكثر.

و إذا أدت المواد المعطاة إلى مرض يستحيل برؤه أو إلى عجز في استعمال عضو أو إلى عاهة مستديمة فتكون العقوبة السجن المؤقت من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة.

و إذا أدت الوفاة دون قصد إحداثها فتكون العقوبة السجن المؤقت من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة.

المادة 276 : إذا ارتكبت الجنح أو الجنايات المعينة في المادة السابقة أحد الأصول أو الفروع أو أحد الزوجين أو من يرث المجني عليه أو أحد الأشخاص الذين لهم سلطة عليه أو ممن يتولون رعايته فتكون العقوبة.

1- الحبس من سنتين إلى خمس سنوات و ذلك في الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى من المادة 275.

2- السجن المؤقت من خمس إلى عشر سنوات و ذلك في الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الثانية من المادة 275.

3- السجن المؤقت من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة و ذلك في الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الرابعة من المادة 275.

4- السجن المؤبد و ذلك في الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الخامسة من المادة 275.

3)- الإعذار في الجنايات و الجنح.

المادة 277 : يستفيد مرتكب جرائم القتل و الجرح و الضرب من الإعذار إذا دفعه إلى ارتكابها وقوع ضرب شديد من أحد الأشخاص.

المادة 278 : يستفيد مرتكب جرائم القتل و الجرح و الضرب من الأعذار إذا ارتكبها لدفع تسلق أو ثقب أسوار أو حيطان أو تحطيم مداخل المنازل أو الأماكن المسكونة أو ملحقاتها إذا حدث ذلك أثناءء النهار.

و إذا حدث ذلك أثناء الليل فتطبق أحكام الفقرة الأولى من المادة 40.

المادة 279 : يستفيد مرتكب القتل أو الجرح أو الضرب من الأعذار إذا ارتكبها أحد الزوجين على الزوج الآخر أو على شريكه في اللحظة التي يفاجئه فيها في حالة تلبس بالزنا.

المادة 280 : يستفسد مرتكب جناية الخصاء من الأعذار إذا دفعه فورا إلى ارتكابها وقوع هتك عرض بالعنف.

المادة 281 : (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975) يستفيد مرتكب الجرح أو الضرب من الأعذار المعفية إذا ارتكبها ضد شخص بالغ يفاجأ في حالة تلبس بهتك عرض قاصر لم يكمل السادسة عشرة سواء بالعنف أو بغير عنف.

المادة 282 : لا عذر إطلاقا لمن يقتل أباه أو لأمه أو أحد أصوله.

المادة 283 : إذا ثبت قيام العذر فتخفض العقوبة على الوجه الآتي :

1- الحبس من سنة إلى خمس سنوات إذا تعلق الأمر بجناية عقوبتها الإعدام أو السجن المؤبد.

2- الحبس من ستة أشهر إلى سنتين إذا تعلق الأمر بأية جناية أخرى.

3- الحبس من شهر إلى ثلاثة أشهر إذا تعلق الأمر بجنحة.

و في الحالات المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين 1 و 2 من هذه المادة يجوز أن يحكم أيضا على الجاني بالمنع من الإقامة من خمس سنوات على الأقل إلى عشر سنوات على الأكثر.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القسم الثاني

التهديد



المادة 284 : (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975) كل من هدد بارتكاب جرائم القتل أو السجن أو أي اعتداء آخر على الأشخاص مما يعاقب عليها بالإعدام أو السجن المؤبد و كان ذلك بمحرر موقع أو غير موقع عليه أو بصور أو رموز أو شعارات، يعاقب بالحبس من سنتين إلى عشر سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 5000 دج إذا كا التهديد مصحوبا بأمر بإيداع مبلغ من النقود في مكان معين أو بتنفيذ أي شرط آخر.

و يجوز علاوة على ذلك أو يحكم على الجاني بالحرمان من حق أو أكثر من الحقوق الواردة في المادة 14 و بالمنع من الإقامة من سنة على الأقل إلى خمس سنوات على الأكثر.

المادة 285 : إذا لم يكن التهديد مصحوبا بأي أمر أو شرط فيعاقب الجاني بالحبس من سنة إلى ثلاث سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 2500 دج.

و يجوز الحكم عليه بالمنع من الإقامة من سنو على الأقل إلى خمس سنوات على الأكثر.

المادة 286 : إذا كان التهديد مصحوبا بأمر أو شرط شفهي فيعاقب الجاني بالحبس من ستة أشهر إلى سنتين و بغرامة من 500 إلى 1500 دج.

و يجوز علاوة على ذلك أن يمنع من الإقامة من سنة على الأقل إلى خمس سنوات عل الأكثر.

المادة 287 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) كل من هدد بالإعتداء أو العنف غير المنصوص عليه في المادة 284 و ذلك بإحدى الطرق المنصوص عليها في المواد من 284 إلى 286 يعاقب بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر إلى سنة و بغرامة من 500 إلى 1000 دج إذا كان التهديد مصحوبا بأمر أو شرط.



القسم الثالث

القتل الخطأ و الجرح الخطأ



المادة 288 : كل من قتل خطأ أو تسبب في ذلك برعونته أو عدم حاتياطه أو عدم انتباهه أو إهماله أو عدم مراعاته الأنظمه يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر إلى ثلاث سنوات و بغرامة من 1000 إلى 20.000 دج.

المادة 289 : إذا نتج عن الرعونة أو عن عدم الإحتياط إصابة أو جرح أو مرض أدى إلى العجز الكلي عن العمل لمدة تجاوز ثلاثة أشهر فيعاقب الجاني بالحبس من شهرين إلى سنتين و بغرامة من 500 إلى 15.000 دج أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.

المادة 290 : تضاعف العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادتين 288 و 289 إذا كان مرتكب الجنحة في حالة سكر أو حاول التهرب من المسؤولية الجنائية أو المدنية التي يمكن أن تقع عليه و ذلك بالفرار أو بتغيير حالة الأماكن أو بأية طريقة أخرى.



القسم الرابع

الإعتداء الواقع على الحريات الفردية و حرمة المنازل

و الخطف



المادة 291 : يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت من خمس إلى عشر سنوات كل من اختطف أو قبض أو حبس أو حجز أي شخص بدون أمر من السلطات المختصة و خارج الحالات التي يجيز أو يأمر فيها القانون بالقبض على الأفراد.

و تطبق ذات العقوبة على من أعار مكانا لحبس أو لحجز هذا الشخص.

و إذا استمر الحبس أو الحجز لمدة أكثر من شهر فتكون العقوبة السجن المؤقت من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة.

المادة 292 : إذا وقع القبض أو الإختطاف مع ارتداء بزة رسمية أو شارة نظامية أو يبدو عليها ذلك على النحو المبين في المادة 246 أو بانتحال إسم كاذب أو بموجب أمر مزور على السلطة العمومية فتكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد.

و تطبق العقوبة ذاتها إذا وقع القبض أو الإختطاف بواسطة إحدى وسائل النقل الآلية أو بتهديد المجني عليه بالقتل.

المادة 293 : إذا وقع تعذيب بدني على الشخص المختطف أو المقبوض عليه أو المحبوس أو المحجوز فيعاقب الجناة بالإعدام.

المادة 293 مكرر : (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975) كل من يخطف أو يحاول القيام بخطف شخص مهما بلغت سنه مرتكبا في ذلك عنفا أو تهديدا أو غشا يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت من عشر إلى عشرين سنة.

و يعاقب الجاني بالإعدام إذا تعرض الشخص المخطوف إلى تعذيب جسدي و إذا كان الدافع إلى الخطف هو تسديد فدية، يعاقب الجاني بالإعدام أيضا.

المادة 294 : (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975) يستفيد الجاني من الأعذار المخففة حسب مفهوم المادة 52 من هذا القانون إذا وضع فورا حدا للحبس أو الحجز أو الخطف.

و إذا انتهى الحبس أو الحجز بعد أقل من عشرة أيام كاملة من يوم الإختطاف أو القبض أو الحبس أو الحز أو قبل اتخاذ أية إجراءات تخفض العقوبة إلى الحبس من سنتين إلى خمس سنوات في الحالة المنصوص عليها في المادة 293 و إلى الحبس من ستة أشهر إلى سنتين في الحالتين المنصوص عليهما في المادتين 291 و 292.

و إذا انتهى الحبس أو الحجز بعد أكثر من عشرة أيام كاملة من يوم الإختطاف أو القبض أو الحبس أو الحجز و قبل الشروع في عملية التتبع فتخفض العقوبة إلى الحبس من خمس إلى عشر سنوات في الحالة المنصوص عليها في المادة 293 و إلى الحبس من سنتين إلى خمس سنوات في جميع الحالات الأخرى.

تخفض العقوبة إلى السجن المؤقت من خمس إلى عشر سنوات في الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى من المادة 293 مكرر، و إلى السجن المؤقت من عشر إلى عشرين سنة في الحالات الواردة في الفقرتين 2 و 3 من نفس المادة .

المادة 295 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) كل من يدخل فجأة أو خدعة أو يقتحم منزل مواطن يعاقب بالحبس من سنة إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 1000 إلى 10.000 دج.

و إذا ارتكبت الجنحة بالتهديد أو بالعنف تكون العقوبة بالحبس من خمس سنوات على الأقل إلى عشر سنوات على الأكثر و بغرامة من 5000 إلى 20.000 دج.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القسم الخامس

الإعتداء على شرف و اعتبار الأشخاص و افشاء الأسرار



المادة 296 : يعد قذفا كل ادعاء بواقعة من شأنها المساس بشرف و اعتبار الأشخاص أو الهيئة المدعى عليها به إسنادها إليهم أو إلى تلك الهيئة و يعاقب على نشر هذا الإدعاء أو ذلك الإسناد مباشرة أو بطريق إعادة النشر حتى و لو تم ذلك على وجه التشكيك أو إذا قصد به شخص أو هيئة دون ذكر الإسم و لكن كان من الممكن تحديدها من عبارات الحديث أو الصياح أو التهديد أو الكتابة أو المنشورات و اللافتات أو الإعلانات موضوع الجريمة.

المادة 297 : يعد سبا كل تعبير مشين أو عبارة تتضمن تحقيرا أو قدحا لا ينطوي على إسناد واقعة.

المادة 298 : يعاقب على القذف الموجه إلى الأفراد بالحبس من خمسة أيام إلى ستة أشهر و بغرامة من 150 إلى 1500 دج أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.

و يعاقب على القذف الموجه إلى شخص أو أكثر ينتمون إلى مجموعة عنصرية أو مذهبية أو إلى دين معين بالحبس من شهر إلى سنة و بغرامة من 300 إلى 3.000 دج إذا كان الغرض هو التحريض على الكراهية بين المواطنين أو السكان.

المادة 298 مكرر : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب على السب الموجه إلى شخص أو أكثر ينتمون إلى مجموعة عرقية أو مذهبية أو إلى دين معين بالحبس من خمسة أيام إلى ستة أشهر و بغرامة من 150 إلى 1500 دج. أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.

المادة 299 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب على السب إلى فرد أو عدة أفراد بالحبس من ستة أيام إلى ثلاثة أشهر و بغرامة من 150 إلى 1500 دج أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين فقط.

المادة 300 : كل من أبلغ بأية طريقة كانت رجال الضبط القضائي أو الشرطة الإدارية أو القضائية بوشية كاذبة ضد فرد أو أكثر أو أبلغها إلى سلطات مخول لها أن تتابعها أو أن تقدمها إلى السلطة المختصة أو إلى رؤساء الموشى به أو إلى مخدوميه طبقا للتدرج الوظيفي أو إلى مستخدميه يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 15.000 دج و يجوز للقضاء علاوة على ذلك أن يأمر بنشر الحكم أو ملخص منه في جريدة أو أكثر على نفقة المحكوم عليه.

و إذا كانت الواقعة المبلغ عنها معاقبا عليها بعقوبة جزائية أو تأديبية فيجوز اتخاذ إجراءات المتابعة الجزائية بمقتضى هذه المادة عن جريمة الوشاية الكاذبة سواء بعد صدور الحكم بالبراءة أو بالإفراج أو بعد الأمر أو القرار بأن لا وجه للمتابعة أو بعد حفظ البلاغ من القاضي أو الموظف أو السلطة الأعلى أو المخدوم المختص بالتصرف في الإجراءات التي كان يتحمل أن تتخذ بشأن هذا البلاغ.

و يجب على جهة القضاء المختصة بموجب هذه المادة أن توقف الفصل في الدعوى إذكانت المتابعة الجزائية بالواقعة موضوع البلاغ مازالت منظورة . 

المادة 301 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب بالحبس من شهر إلى ستة أشهر و بغرامة من 500 إلى 5000 دج الأطباء و الجراحون و الصيادلة و القابلات و جميع الأشخاص المؤتمين بحكم الواقع أو المهنة أو الوظيفة الدائمة أو المؤقتة على أسرار أدى بها إليهم و أفشوها في غير الحالات التي يوجب عليهم فيها القانون إفشاءها و يصرح لهم بذلك.

و مع ذلك فلا يعاقب الأشخاص المبينون أعلاه، رغم عدم إلتزامهم بالإبلاغ عن حالات الإجهاض التي تصل إلى علمهم بمناسبة ممارسة مهنتهم، بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة إذا هم أبلغوا بها. فإذا دعوا للمثول أمام القضاء في قضية أجهاض يجب عليهم الإدلاء بشهادتهم دون التقييد بالسر المهني.

المادة 302 : كل من يعمل بأية صفة كانت في مؤسسة و ادلى او شرع في الإدلاء إلى أجانب أو إلى جزائريين يقيمون في بلاد أجنبية بأسرار المؤسسة التي يعمل فيها دون أن يكون مخولا له ذلك يعاقب بالحبس من سنتين إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 10.000 دج.

و إذا أدلى بهذه الأسرار إلى جزائريين يقيمون في الجزائر فتكون العقوبة الحبس من ثلاثة أشهر إلى سنتين و بغرامة من 500 إلى 1500 دج.

و يجب الحكم بالحد الأقضى المنصوص عليه في الفقرتين السابقتين إذا تعلقت الأسرار بصناعة أسلحة أو دخائر حربية مملوكة للدولة.

و في جميع الحالات يجوز الحكم علاوة على ذلك على الجاني بالحرمان من حق أو أكثر من الحقوق الواردة في المادة 14 من هذا القانون لمدة سنة على الأقل و خمس سنوات على الأكثر.

المادة 303 : كل من يفض أو يتلف رسائل أو مراسلات موجهة إلى الغير و ذلك بسوء نية في غير الحالات المنصوص عليها في المادة 137 يعاقب بالحبس من شهر واحد إلى سنة و بغرامة من 500 إلى 3000 دج أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.




الفصل الثاني

الجنايان و الجنح ضد الأسرة و الآداب العامة

القسم الأول

الإجهاض



المادة 304 : كل من أجهض إمرأة حاملا أو مفترض حملها بإعطائها مأكولات أو مشروبات أو أدوية أو باستعمال طرق أو أعمال عنف أو أية وسيلة أخرى سواء وافقت على ذلك أو لم توافق أو شرع في ذلك يعاقب بالحبس من سنة إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 10.000 دج.

و إذا أفضى الإجهاض إلى الموت فتكون العقوبة السجن المؤقت من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة.

و في جميع الحالات يجوز الحكم علاوة على ذلك بالمنع من الإقامة.

المادة 305 : إذا ثبت أن الجاني يمارس عادة الأفعال المشار إليها في المادة 304 فتضاعف عقوبة الحبس في الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى و ترفع عقوبة السجن المؤقت إلى الحد الأقصى.

المادة 306 : الأطباء أو القابلات أو جراحو الأسنان أو الصيادلة و كذلك طلبة الطب أو طب الأسنان و طلبة الصيدلة و مستخدمو الصيدليات و محضرو العقاقير و صانعو الأربطة الطبية و تجار الأدوات الجراحية و الممرضون و الممرضات و المدلكون و المدلكات الذين يرشدون عن طرق العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادتين 304 و 305 على حسب الأحوال.

و يجوز الحكم على الجناة بالحرمان من ممارسة المهنة المنصوص عليه في المادة 23 فضلا عن جواز الحكم عليهم بالمنع من الإقامة.

المادة 307 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) كل من يخالف الحكم القاضي بحرمانه من ممارسة مهنته بمقتضى الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 306 يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر على الأقل إلى سنتين على الأكثر و بغرامة من 1000 إلى 10.000 دج.

و يجوز علاوة على ذلك الحكم عليه بالمنع من الإقامة.

المادة 308 : لا عقوبة على الإجهاض إذا استوجبته ضرورة إنقاذ حياة الأم من الخطر متى أجراه طبيب أو جراح في غير خفاء و بعد إبلاغه السلطة الإدارية.

المادة 309 : تعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر إلى سنتين و بغرامة من 250 إلى 1000 دج المرأة التي أجهضت نفسها عمدا أو حاولت ذلك أو وافقت على استعمال الطرق التي أرشدت إليها أو أعطيت لها لهذا الغرض.

المادة 310 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب بالحبس من شهرين إلى ثلاثة سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 10.000 دج أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من حرض على الإجهاض و لو لم يؤدي تحريضه إلى نتيجة ما و ذلك بأن :

- ألقى خطبا في أماكن أو اجتماعات عمومية ؛

- أو باع أو طرح للبيع أو قدم و لو غير علانية أو عرض أو وزع في المنازل كتبا أو كتابات أو مطبوعات أو إعلانات أو ملصقات أو رسوما أو صورا رمزبة أو سلم شيئا من ذلك مغلفا بشرائط موضوعا في ظروف مغلقة أو مفتوحة إلى البريد أو إلى أي عامل توزيع أو نقل ؛

أو قام بالدعاية في العيادات الطبية الحقيقية أو المزعومة.

المادة 311 : كل من حكم عن إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القسم يستجوب بقوة القانون الحكم بالمنع من ممارسة أية مهنة أو أداء أي عمل بأية صفة كانت في العيادات أو دور الولادة أو في أية مؤسسة عمومية أو خاصة تستقبل عادة نساء في حالة حمل حقيقي ظاهر أو مفترض و ذلك بأجر أو بغير أجر.

و كل حكم عن الشروع أو الإشتراك في الجرائم ذاتها يستتبع ذات المنع.

المادة 312 : في حالة صدور حكم من جهة قضائية أجنبية حاز قوة الشيء طبقا للقانون الجزائري تقرر محكمة محل إقامة المحكوم عليه منعقدة في غرفة مشورة و بناء على طلب النيابة العامة و بعد دعوة صاحب الشأن قانونا للحضور أنه ثمة محل لتطبيق المنع المنصوص في المادة 311.

المادة 313 : كل من يخالف المنع المحكوم به طبقا للمواد 306 فقرة 2 و 311 و 312 يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر إلى سنتين و بغرامة من 500 إلى 5000 دج أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.



القسم الثاني

في ترك الأطفال و العاجزين و تعريضهم للخطر



المادة 314 : كل من ترك طفلا أو عاجزا غير قادر على حماية نفسه بسبب حالته البدنية و العقلية أو عرضه للخطر في مكان خال من الناس أو حمل الغير على ذلك يعاقب لمجرد هذا الفعل بالحبس من سنة إلى ثلاث سنوات.

فإذا نشأ عن الترك أو التعويض للخطر مرض أو عجز كلي لمدة تجاوز عشرين يوما فيكون الحبس من سنتين إلى خمس سنوات.

و إذا حدث للطفل أو للعاجز بتر أو عجز في أحد الأعضاء أو أصيب بعاهة مستديمة فتكون العقوبة هي السجن من خمس إلى عشر سنوات.

و إذا تسبب الترك أو التعويض للخطر في الموت فتكون العقوبة هي السجن من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة.

المادة 315 : إذا كان مرتكب الحادث من أصول الطفل أو العاجز أو ممن لهم سلطة عليه أو ممن يتولون رعايته فتكون العقوبة كما يلي :

- الحبس من سنتين إلى خمس سنوات في الحالات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى من المادة 314؛

- السجن من خمس إلى عشر سنوات غب الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الثانية من المادة المذكورة ؛

- السجن من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة في الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الثالثة من المادة المذكورة ؛

السجن المؤبد في الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الرابعة من المادة المذكورة.

المادة 316 : كل من ترك طفلا أو عاجزا غير قادر على حماية نفسه بسبب حالته البدنية و العقلية أو عرضه للخطر في مكان غير خال من الناس أو حمل الغير على ذلك يعاقب لمجرد هذا الفعل بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر إلى سنة.

إذا نشأ عن الترك أو التعريض للخطر مرض أو عجز كلي لمدة تجاوز عشرين يوما فيكون الحبس من ستة أشهر إلى سنتين.

و إذا حدث للطفل أو للعاجز بتر أو عجز في أحد الأعضاء أو أصيب بعاهة مستديمة فتكون العقوبة هي الحبس من سنتين إلى خمس سنوات.

و إذا ادى ذلك إلى الوفاة فتكون العقوبة هي السجن من خمس إلى عشر سنوات.

المادة 317 : إذا كان مرتكب الحادث من أصول الطفل أو العاجز أو ممن يتولون رعايته فتكون العقوبة كما يأتي :

- الحبس من ستة أشهر إلى سنتين في الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة 1 من المادة 316 ؛

- الحبس من سنتين إلى خمس سنوات في الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الثانية من المادة المذكورة؛

- الحبس من خمس سنوات إلى عشر سنوات في الحالة المنتصوص عليها في الفقرة الثالثة من المادة المذكورة ؛

- الحبس من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة في الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الرابعة من المادة المذكورة.

المادة 318 : يعاقب الجاني بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المواد من 261 إلى 263 على حسب الأحوال إذا تسبب في الوفاة مع توافر نية إحداثها.

المادة 319 : و يجوز الحكم على الجاني بالحرمان من حق أو أكثر من الحقوق الواردة في المادة 14 من هذا القانون من سنة على الأقل إلى خمس سنوات على الأكثر و ذلك في حالة ما إذا قضى عليه بعقوبة جنحة فقط طبقا للمواد من 314 إلى 317.

المادة 320 : يعاقب بالحبس من شهرين إلى ستة أشهر و بغرامة من 500 إلى 20.000 دج :

1- كل من حرض أبوين أو أحدهما على التخلي عن طفلهما المولود أو الذي تيولد و ذلك بنية الحصول على فائدة.

2- كل من تحصل من أبوين أو من أحدهما على عقد يتعهدان بمقتضاه بالتخلي عن طفلهما الذي سيولد أو شرع في ذلك و كل من حاز مثل هذا العقد أو استعمله و شرع في استعماله.

3- كل من قدم وساطته للحصول على طفل بنية التوصل إلى فائدة أو شرع في ذلك.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القسم الثالث

الجنايات و الجنح التي من شأنها الحيلولة دون التحقق من

شخصية الطفل



المادة 321 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب بالسجن من خمس سنوات إلى عشر سنوات كل من نقل عمدا طفلا أو أخفاه أو إستبدل طفلا آخر به أو قدمه على أنه ولد لإمرأة لم تضع و ذلك في ظروف من شأنها أن يتعذر التحقق من شخصيته.

و إذا لم يثبت أن الطفل قد ولد حيا فتكون العقوبة هي الحبس من شهرين إلى خمس سنوات.

و إذا ثبت أن الطفل لم يولد حيا فيعاقب بالحبس من شهر إلى شهرين.

غير أنه إذا قدم فعلا الولد على أنه ولد لإمرأة لم تضع حملا بعد تسليم اختياري أو إهمال من والديه فإن المجرم يتعرض لعقوبة الحبس من شهرين إلى خمس سنوات.



القسم الرابع

في خطف القصر و عدم تسليمهم



المادة 322 إلى 325 : ملغاة (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975).

المادة 326 : كل من خطف أو قاصرا لم يكمل الثامنة عشرة و ذلك بغير عنف أو تهديد أو تحايل أو شرع في ذلك فيعاقب بالحبس لمدة سنة إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 2000 دج.

و إذا تزوجت القاصرة المخطوفة أو المبعثة من خاطفها فلا تتخذ إجراءات المتابعة الجزائية ضد الأخير إلا بناء على شكوى الأشخاص الذين لهم صفة في إبطال الزواج و لا يجوز الحكم عليه إلا بعد القضاء بإبطاله.

المادة 327 : كل من يسلم طفلا موضوعا تحت رعايته إلى الأشخاص الذين لهم الحق في المطالبة به يعاقب بالحبس من سنتين إلى خمس سنوات.

المادة 328 : يعاقب بالحبس من شهر إلى سنة و بغرامة من 500 إلى 5000 دج الأب و الأم أو أي شخص آخر لا يقوم بتسليم قاصر قضي في شأن حضانته بحكم مشمول بالنفاذ المعجل أو بحكم نهائي إلي من له الحق في المطالبة به و كذالك كل من خطفه ممن وكلت إليه عن تلك الأماكن أو حمل الغير على خطفه أو إبعاده حتى و لو وقع ذلك بغير تحايل أو عنف.

و تزاد عقوبة الحبس إلى ثلاث سنوات إذا كانت قد أسقطت السلطة الأبوية عن الجاني.

المادة 329 : كل من تعمد إخفاء قاصر كان قد خطف أو أبعد أو هربه من البحث عنه و كل من أخفاه عن السلطة التي يخضع لها قانونا يعاقب بالخبس من سنة إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 2.500 دج أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، و ذلك فيما عدا الحالة التي يكون فيها الفعل جريمة اشتراك معاقب عليها.





القسم الخامس

ترك الأسرة



المادة 330 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب بالسجن من شهرين إلى سنة و بغرامة من 500 إلى 5000 دج :

1- أحد الوالدين الذي يترك مقر أسرته لمدة تتجاوز شهرين و يتخلى عن كافة إلتزاماته الأدبية أو المادية المترتبة على السلطة الأبوية أو الزصاية القانونية و ذلك بغير سبب جدي، و لا تنقطع مدة الشهرين إلا بالعودة إلى مقر الأسرة على وضع ينبىء عن الرغبة في استئناف الحياة العائلية بصفة نهائية ؛

2- الزوج الذي يتخلى عمدا و لمدة تجاوز شهرين عن زوجته مع علمه بأنها حامل و ذلك لغير سبب جدي ؛

3- أحد الوالدين الذي يعرض صحة أولاده أو واحدا أو أكثر منهم أو بعرض أمنهم أو خلقهم لخطر جسيم بأن يسيء معاملتهم أو يكون مثلا سيئا لهم للإعتياد على السكر أو سوء السلوك أو بأن يهمل رعايتهم أو لا يقوم بالإشراف الضروري عليهم و ذلك سواء كان قد قضى بإسقاط سلطته الأبوية عليهم أو لم يقض بإسقاطها.

و في الحالات المنصوص عليها في 1 و 2 من هذه المادة فلا تتخذ إجراءات المتابعة إلا بناء على شكوى الزوج المتروك.

المادة 331 : يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر إلى ثلاث سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 5000 دج كل من امتنع عمدا و لمدة تجاوز شهرين عن تقديم المبالغ المقررة قضاء لإعالة أسرته و عن أداء كامل قيمة النفقة المقررة عليه إلى زوجه أو أصوله أو فروعه و ذلك رغم صدور حكم ضده بإلزامه بدفع نفقة إليهم.

و يفترض أن عدم الدفع عمدي ما لم يثبت العكس، و لا يعتبر الإعسار الناتج عن الإعتياد على سوء السلوك أو الكسل أو السكر عذرا مقبولا من المدين في أية حالة من الأحوال.

و المحكمة المختصة بالجنح المشار إليها في هذه المادة هي محكمة موطن أو محل إقامة الشخص المقرر له قبض النفقة أو المنتفع بالمعونة.

المادة 332 : و يجوز الحكم علاوة على ذلمك على كل من قضي عليه بإحدى الجنح المنصوص عليها ف المادتين 330 و 331 بالحرمان من الحقوق الواردة في المادة 14 من هذا القانون من سنو على الأقل إلى خمس سنوات على الأكثر.



القسم السادس

انتهاك الآداب



المادة 333 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب بالحبس من شهرين إلى سنتين و بغرامة من 500 إلى 2000 دج كل من ارتكب فعلا علانيا مخلا بالحياء.

و إذا كان الفعل العلني المخل بالحياء من أفعال الشذوذ الجنس ارتكب ضد شخص من نفس الجنس تون العقوبة بالحبس من ستة أشهر إلى ثلاث سنوات و بغرامة من 1000 إلى 10.000 دج.

المادة 333 مكرر : (أمر رقم 69-74 المؤرخ في 16 سبتمبر 1969) و قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب بالحبس من شهرين إلى سنتين و بغرامة من 500 إلى 2000 دج كل من صنع أو حاز أو استورد أو ساعى في استيراد من أجل التجارة أو وزع أو أجر أو لصق أو أقام معرضا أو عرض أو شرع في العرض للجمهور أو باع أو شرع في البيع أو وزع أو شرع في التوزيع كل مطبوع أو محرر أو رسم أو إعلان أو صور أو لوحات زيتية أو صور فتوغرافية أو أصل الصورة أو قالبها أو أنتج أي شيء مخل بالحياء.

المادة 334 : (أمر رقم 69-74 المؤرخ في 16 سبتمبر 1969 و أمر 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975) يعاقب بالحبس من خمس إلى عشر سنوات كل من ارتكب فعلا مخلا بالحياء ضد قاصر لم يكمل السادسة عشرة ذكرا كان أو أنثى بغير عنف أو شرع في ذلك.

و يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت من خمس إلى عشر سنوات أحد الأصول الذي يرتكب فعلا مخلا بالحياء ضد قاصر و لو تجاوز السادسة عشرة من عمره و لم يصبح بعد راشدا بالزواج.

المادة 335 : (أمر 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975) يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت من خمس إلى عشر سنوات كل من ارتكب فعلا مخلا بالحياء ضد إنسان ذكرا كان أو أنثى بغير عنف أو شرع في ذلك.

و إذا وقعت الجريمة على قاصر لم يكمل السادسة عشرة يعاقب الجاني بالسجن المؤقت من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة.

المادة 336 : (أمر 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975) كل من ارتكب جناية هتك عرض يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت من خمس إلى عشر سنوات.

و إذا وقع هتك العرض ضد القاصرة لم تكمل السادسة عشرة فتكون العقوبة السجن المؤقت من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة.

المادة 337 : إذا كان الجاني من أصول من وقع عليه الفعل المخل بالحياء أو هتك العرض أو كان من فئة من لهم سلطة عليه أو كان من معلميه أو ممن يخدمونه بأجر أو كان خادما بأجر لدى الأشخاص المبينين عاليه أو كان موظفا أو من رجال الدي أو إذا كان الجاني مهما كان صفته قد استعان في ارتكاب الجناية بشخص أو أكثر فتكون العقوبة السجن المؤقت من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة في الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى من المادة 334 و السجن المؤبد في الحالتين المنصوص عليهما في المادتين 335 و 336.

المادة 337 مكرر : (أمر 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975) تعتبر من الفواحش بين ذوي المحارم العلاقات الجنسية التي ترتكب بين :

1- الأقارب من الفروع أو الأصول ،

2- الإخوة و الأخوات الأشقاء ، من الأب أو الأم ،

3- بين شخص و إبن أحد إخوته أو أخواته من الأب أو الأم أو مع أحد فروعه ،

4- الأم أو الأب و الزوج أو الزوجة و الأرمل أو أرملة إبنه أو مع أحد آخر من فروعه ،

5- والد الزوج أو الزوجة الأم أو زوجة الأب و فروع الزوج الآخر ،

6- من أشخاص يكون أحدهم زوجا لأخ أو لأخت.

تكون العقوبة بالسجن من عشر إلى عشرين سنة في الحالتين 1 و 2 و بالحبس من خمس سنوات في الحالات رقم 3 و 4 و 5 و بالسجن من سنتين إلى خمس سنوات في الحالة رقم 6.

في جميع الأحوال إذا ارتكبت الفاحشة من شخص راشد على شخص قاصر يبلغ من العمر 18 عاما فإن العقوبة المفروضة على الراشد تفوق وجوبا العقوبة المفروضة على الشخص القاصر.

و يتضمن الحكم المقضي به ضد الأب أو الأم فقدان حق الأبوة أو الوصاية الشرعية.

المادة 338 : كل من ارتكب فعلا من أفعال الشذوذ الجنس على شخص من نفس جنسه يعاقب بالحبس من شهرين إلى سنتين و بغرامة من 500 إلى 2000 دج.

و إذا كان أحد الجناة قاصرا لم يكمل الثامنة عشرة فيجوز أن تزاد عقوبة البالغ إلى الحبس لمدة ثلاث سنوات و إلى غرامة 10.000 دج.

المادة 339 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يقضى بالحبس من سنة إلى سنتين على كل إمرأة متزوجة ثبت إرتكابها جريمة الزنا.

و تطبق العقوبة ذاتها على كل من ارتكب جريمة الزنا مع إمرأة يعلم أنها متزوجة.

و يعاقب الزوج الذي يرتكب جريمة الزنا بالحبس من سنة إلى سنتين و تطبق العقوبة ذاتها على شريكته.

و لا تتخذ الإجراءات إلا بناء على شكوى الزوج المضرور، و أن صفح هذا الأخير يضع حدا لكل متابعة.

المادة 340: ملغاة (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982)

المادة 341 : الدليل الذي يقبل عن ارتكاب الجريمة المعاقب عليها بالمادة 339 يقوم إما على محضر قضائي يحرره أحد رجال الضبط القضائي عن حالة تلبس ، و إما بإقرار وارد في رسائل أو مستندات صادرة من المتهم و إما بإقرار قضائي.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القسم السابع

تحريض القصر على الفسق و الدعارة



المادة 342 : (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975 وقانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) كل من حرض قصرا لم يكملوا التاسعة عشرة ذكورا أو إناثا على الفسق أو فساد الأخلاق أو تشجيعهم عليه أو تسهيله لهم و كل من ارتكب ذلك بصفة عرضية بالنسبة لقصر لم يكملوا السادسة عشرة يعاقب بالحبس من خمس سنوات إلى عشر سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 25.000 دج.

و يعاقب على الشروع في ارتكاب الجنح المشار إليها في هذه المادة بالعقوبات ذاتها المنصوص عليها بالنسبة لتلك الجنح.

المادة 343 : (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975) يعاقب بالحبس من سنتين إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 20.000 دج و ما لم يكون الفعل المقترف جريمة أشد كل من ارتكب عمدا أحد الأفعال الآتية :

1- ساعد أو عاون أو حمى دعارة الغير أو أغرى الغير على الدعارة و ذلك بأية طريقة كانت ؛

2- أقتسم متحصلات مدعارة الغير أو تلقى معونة من شخص يحترف الدعارة عادة أو يستغل هو نفسه موارد دعارة الغير و ذلك على أية صورة كانت ؛

3- عاش مع شخص يحترف الدعارة عادة ؛

4- عجز عن تبرير الموارد التي تتفق و طريقة معيشته حالة أنه على علاقات معتادة مع شخص أو أكثر من الذين يحترفون الدعارة ؛

5- استخدم أو استدرج أو أعال شحصا و لو بالغا بقصد ارتكاب الدعارة و لو برضاه أو أغواه على احتراف الدعارة أو الفسق ؛ 

6- قام بالوساطة بأية صفة كانت بين أشخاص يحترفون الدعارة أو الفسق و بين أفؤراد يستغلون دعارة أو فسق الغير أو يكافئون عليه ؛ 

7- عرقل أعمال الوقاية أو الإشراف أو المساعدة أو التأهيل التي تقوم بها منظمات متخصصة لصالح أشخاص يحترفون الدعارة أو يخشى عليهم من احترافها و ذلك بطريق التهديد أو الضغط أو التحاليل أو بأية وسيلة أخرى ؛

و يعاقب على الشروع في ارتكاب الجنح المشار إليها في هذه المادة بالعقوبات ذاتها المنصوص عليها بالنسبة لتلك الجنح.

المادة 344 : أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975 و قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) ترفع العقوبات المقررة في المادة 343 إلى الحبس من خمس إلى عشر سنوات و بغرامة من 10.000 إلى 100.000 دج في الحالات الآتية :

1- إذا ارتكبت الجنحة ضد قاصر لم يكمل التاسعة عشرة ، 

2- إذا صحب الجنحة تهديد أو أكراه أو عنف أو اعتداء أو إساءة إستعمال السلطة أو الغش ،

3- إذا كان مرتكب الجنحة يحمل سلاحا ظاهرا أو مخبأ ،

4- إذا كان مرتكب الجنحة زوجا أو أبا أو أما أو وصيا على المجني عليه أو يدخل في إحدى الفئات التي عددتها المادة 337 ،

5- إذا كان مرتكب الجنحة ممن يساهمون بحكم وظيفتهم في مكافحة الدعارة أو في حماية الصحة أو الشبيبة أو صيانة النظام العمومي ،

6- إذا ارتكبت الجنحة ضد عدة أشخاص ،

7- إذا كان المجني عليهم في الجنحة قد حملوا أو حرضوا على احتراف الدعارة خارج الأرض الجزائرية ،

8- إذا كان المجني عليهم بالجنحة قد حملوا أو حرضوا على احتراف الدعارة عقب وصولهم إلى الأرض الجزائرية أو بعد وصولهم إليها بفترة قريبة ،

9- إذا ارتكبت الجنحة من عدة فاعلين أو شركاء.

و يعاقب على الشروع في ارتكاب الجنح المشار إليها في هذه المادة بالعقوبات ذاتها المنصوص عليها بالنسبة لتلك الجنح.

المادة 345 : تطبق العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المواد من 342 إلى 344 حتى و لو كانت بعض الأفعال المكونة لعناصر الجريمة قد وقعت خارج أرضي الجمهورية.

المادة 346 : (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975و قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب بالحبس من سنتين إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 10.000 إلى 100.000 دج كل من حاز أو سير أو شغل أو مول أو ساهم في تمويل فندق أو منزل مفروش أو فدنق عائلي أو محل لتعاطي الخمور أو مطعم أو ناد أو مرقص أو مكان للعروض أو ملحقاته أو أي مكان مفتوح للجمهور أو يستعمله الجمهور واعتاد قبول ممارسة الدعارة من شخص أو أكثر أو السماح لهم بممارستها أو أقام بالبحث عن عملاء بغرض ممارستها و ذلك بداخل المحل أو في ملحقاته.

و تطبق العقوبات ذاتها على كل من يساعد هؤلاء الحائزين أو المسيرين أو المستخدمين أو الممولين.

و يعاقب على الشروع في ارتكاب الجنح المشار إليها في هذه المادة بالعقوبات ذاتها المنصوص عليها بالنسبة لتلك الجنح.

و يجب في جميع الأحوال أن يؤمر في حكم العقوبة بسحب الرخصة التي كانت ممنوحة للمستغل كما يجب علاوة على ذلك الحكم بإغلاق المحل لمدة لا تقل عن سنة ابتداء من يوم صدور الحكم.

المادة 347 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر إلى سنتين و بغرامة من 1000 إلى 20.000 دج كل من قام علنا بإغراء أشخاص من أي من الجنسين بقصد تحريضهم على الفسق و ذلك بالإشارة و الأقوال أو الكتابات أو بأية وسيلة أخرى.

و يعاقب على الشروع بالعقوبات ذاتها المقررة للجريمة التامة.

المادة 348 : (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975) يعاقب بالحبس من سنتين إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 2000 دج ما لم يكون الفعل جريمة أشد كل من سمح لأشخاص يحترفون الدعارة بالإعتياد على ممارسة الفسق سرا في محلات أو أماكن غير مستعملة من الجمهور و يحوزها بأية صفو كانت.

يعاقب على الشروع في هذه الجنحة بالعقوبات ذاتها المقررة للجريمة التامة.

المادة 349 : يجوز في جميع الحالات الحكم أيضا على مرتكبي الجنح المنصوص عليها في هذا القسم بالحرمان من حق أو أكثر من الحقوق الواردة في المادة 14 و بالمنع من الإقامة و ذلك لمدة سنة على الأقل إلى خمس سنوات على الأكثر.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الثالث

الجنايات و الجنح ضد الأموال

القسم الأول

السرقات و ابتزاز الأموال



المادة 350 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) كل من اختلس شيئا غير مملوك له يعد سارقا يعاقب بالحبس من سنة على الأقل إلى خمس سنوات على الأكثر و بغرامة من 500 إلى 20.000 دج.

و يجوز أن يحكم على الجاني علاوة على ذلك بالحرمان من حق أو أكثر من الحقوق الواردة في المادة 14 و بالمنع من الإقامة و ذلك لمدة سنة على الأقل و خمس سنوات على الأكثر.

و يعاقب على الشروع في هذه الجنحة بالعقوبات ذاتها المقررة للجريمة التامة .

و تطبق العقوبات ذاتها على مختلس المياه و الغاز و الكهرباء.

المادة 351 : (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975) يعاقب مرتكبو السرقة بالإعدام إذا كانوا يحملون أو يحمل أحد منهم أسلحة ظاهرة أو مخبأة حتى و لو وقعت السرقة من شخص واحد و لم يتوافر أي ظرف مشدد آخر.

و تطبق العقوبة ذاتها إذا كان الجناة يضعون السلاح أو يضعه أحدهم في المركبة التي استقلوها إلى مكان الجريمة أو استعملوها في تأمين فرارهم.

المادة 352 : يعقب بالسجن المؤقت من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة كل من ارتكب السرقة في الطرق العمومية أو في المركبات المستعملة لنقل المسافرين أو المراسلات أو البضائع أو في داخل نطاق السكك الحديدية و المحطات و الموانىء و المطارات و أرصفة الشحن أو التفريغ و ذلك إذا اقترنت السرقة بظرف على الأقل من الظروف المشار إليها في المادة 353.

و في الحالات الأخرى تكون العقوبة السجن المؤقت من خمس إلى عشر سنوات.

المادة 353 : يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة كل من ارتكب السرقة مع توافر ظرفين على الأقل من الظروف الآتية :

1- إذا ارتكب السرقة مع استعمال العنف أو الهديد به ؛

2-إذا ارتكبت السرقة ليلا ؛

3- إذا ارتكبت السرقة بواسطة شهصين أو أكثر ؛

4- إذا ارتكبت السرقة بواسطة التسلق أو الكسر من الخارج أو من الداخل أو عن طريق مداخل تحت الأرض أو باستعمال مفاتيح مصطنعة أو بكسر الأختام أو في المنازل أو المساكن أو الغرف أو الدور سواء كانت مسكونة أو مستعملة للسكنى أو في توابعها ؛

5- إذا استحضر مرتكبو السرقة مركبة ذات محرك بغرض تسهيل فعلهم أو تيسير هروبهم ؛

6- إذا كان الفاعل خادما أو مستخدما بأجر حتى و لو وقعت السرقة ضد من لا يستخدمونه لكنها وقعت سواء في منزل مخدومه أو في المنزل الذي كان يصحبه فيه ؛

7- إذا كان السارق عاملا أو عاملا تحت التدريب في منزل مخدومه أو مصنعه أو مخزنه أو إذا كان يعمل عادة في المسكن الذي ارتكبت فيه السرقة.

المادة 354 : يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت من خمس إلى عشر سنوات كل من ارتكب السرقة مع توافر ظرف من الظروف الآتية :

1- إذا ارتكبت السرقة مع استعمال العنف أو التهديد به.

2- إذا ارتكبت السرقة ليلا ؛

3- إذا ارتكبت السرقة بواسطة شخصين أو أكثر ؛

4- إذا ارتكبت السرقة بواسطة التسلق أو الكسر من الخارج أو من الداخل أو عن طريق مداخل تحت الأرض أو باستعمال مفاتيح مصطنعة أو بكسر الأختام حتى و لو وقعت في مبنى غير مستعمل للسكنى ؛

5- إذا ارتكبت السرقة أثناء حريق أو بعد انفجار أو انهيار أو زلزال أو فيضان أو غرق أو ثورة أو فتننة أو أي اضطراب آخر.

6- إذا وقعت السرقة على أحد الأشياء المعدة لتأمين سلامة أية وسيلة من وسائل النقل العمومي أو الخصوصي.

المادة 355 : يعد منزلا مسكونا كل مبنى أو دار أو غرفة أو خيمة أو كشك و لو متنقل متى كان معدا للسكن و إن لم يكن مسكونا وقتذاك و كافة توابعه مثل الأحواش و حضائر الدواجن و مخازن الغلال و الإسطبلات و المباني التي توجد بداخلها مهما كان استعمالها حتى و لو كانت محاطة بسياج خاص داخل السياج أو السور العمومي.

المادة 356 : يوصف بالكسر فتح أي جهاز من أجهزة الأقفال بالقوة أو الشروع في ذلك سواء بكسره أو بإتلافه أو بأية طريقة أخرى بحيث يسمح لأي شخص بالدخول إلى مكان مغلق أو بالإستلاء على أي شيء يوجد في مكان مقفول أو في أثاث أو وعاء مغلق.

المادة 357 : يوصف بالتسلق الدخول إلى المنازل أو المباني أو الأحواش أو حضائر الدواحن أو أية أبنية أو بساتين أو حدائق أو أماكن مسورة و ذلك بطريق تسور الحيطان أو الأبواب أو السقوف أو أية أسوار أخرى.

و الدخول عن طريق مداخل تحت الأرض غير تلك التي أعدت لاستعمالها للدخول يعد ظرفا مشددا كالتسلق.

المادة 358 : توصف بأنها مفاتيح مصطنعة كافة الكلاليب و العقف و المفاتيح الصالحة لفتح جميع الأقفال و المفاتيح المقلدة أو المزورة أو المزيفة أو التي لم يعدها المالك أو المستأجر أو صاحب الفندق أو صاحب المسكن لفتح الأقفال الثابتة أو الأقفال غير الثابتة أو أية أجهزة للإغلاق و التي استعملها الجاني لفتحها بها.

و يعتبر مفتاحا مصطنعا المفتاح الحقيقي الذي احتجزه الجاني دون حق.

المادة 359 : (قانون رقم : 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) كل من قلد أو زيف مفاتيح يعاقب بالسجن من ثلاثة أشهر إلى سنتين و بغرامة من 500 إلى 1500 دج.

و إذا كانت مهنة الجاني صناعة المفاتيح فتكون العقوبة الحبس من سنتين إلى خم سنوات و الغرامة من 1000 إلى 10.000 دج ما لم يكن الفعل عملا من أعمال اشتراك في جريمة أشد.

و يجوز علاوة على ذلك ان يحكم عليها بالحرمان من حق أو أكثر من الحقوق الواردة في المادة 14 و المنع من الإقامة من سنة على الأقل إلى خمس سنوات على الأكثر.

المادة 360 : تعطبر طرقا عمومية الطرق و المسالك و الدروب و كافة الأماكن الأخرى المخصصة لإستعمال الجمهور و الواقعة خارج مجموعات المساكن و التي يجوز لأي فرد أن يمر بها بحرية في أية ساعة من ساعات أو الليل دون اعتراض قانوني من أي كان.

المادة 361 : (قانون رقم : 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) كل من سرق خيولا أو دوابا للحمل أو الجر أو الركوب أو مواشي كبيرة أو صغيرة أو أدوات للزراعة أو شرع في شيء من ذلك يعاقب بالحبس من سنة على الأقل إلى خمس سنوات على الأكثر و بغرامة من 1000 إلى 10.000 دج.

و كل من سرق من حقول محاصيل أو نتجات أخرى نافعة للأرض قد قطعت منها حتى و لو كانت قد وضعت في حزم أو أكوام أو شرع في ذلك يعاقب بالحبس من خمسة عشر يوما إلى سنتين و بغرامة من 500 إلى 1000 دج .

و يعاقب بالحبس من 15 يوما إلى سنة و بغرامة من 500 إلى 1000 دج على سرقة أخشاب من أماكن قطع الأخشاب أو أحجار من المحاجر و كذلك على سرقة الأسماك من البرك أو الأحواض أو الخزانات .

و إذا ارتكبت السرقة ليلا أو من عدة أشخاص أو بالإستعانة بعربات أو بحيوانات للحمل فتكون العقوبة الحبس من سنة إلى خمس سنوات و الغرامة من 1000 إلى 10.000 دج.

و كل من سرق محاصيل أو منتجات أخرى ناد الموضوعة للفصل بين الأملاك في سبيل ارتكاب السرقة يعاقب بالحبس من سنتين إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 2000 دج.

المادة 362 : كل من نزع نصب الحدود الموضوعة للفصل بين الأملاك في سبيل ارتكاب السرقة يعاقب بالحبس من سنتين إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 2000 دج.

و يجوز علاوة على ذلك أن يقضى على الجاني بالحرمان من حق أو أكثر من الحقوق الواردة في المادة 14 و ذلك لمدة سنة على الأقل و خمس سنوات على الأكثر.

المادة 363 : ييعاقب بالحبس من شهرين إلى ثلاث سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 3000 دج الشريك في الميراث أو المدعي بحق في تركة الذي يستولي بطريق الغش على كامل الإرث أو على جزء منه قبل قسمته.

و تطبق العقوبة ذاتها على الشريك في الملك أو على أحد المساهمين الذي يستولي بطريق الغش على أشياء مشتركة أو على مال الشركة.

و يجوز علاوة على ذلك أن يحكم على الجاني بالحرمان من حق أو أكثر من الحقوق الواردة في المادة 14 و بالمنع من الإقامة لمدة سنة على الأقل و خمس سنوات على الأكثر.

و يعاقب على الشروع في الجنح المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة بالعقوبات ذاتها المقررة للجريمة التامة.

المادة 364 : (قانون رقم : 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب بالحبس لمدة ستة أشهر إلى ثلاث سنوات بغرامة من 500 إلى 5000 دج المحجوز عليه الذي يتلف أو يبدد الأشياء المحجوزة و الموضوعة تحت حراسته أو يشارع في ذلك.

و إذا كانت الأشياء المحجوزة مسلة إلى الغير لحراستها فتكون العقوبة الحبس من سنتين إلى خمس سنوات و الغرامة من 1000 إلى 10.000 دج.

و تطبق العقوبة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة أيضا على المدين أو المقترض أو الراهن الذي يتلف أو يختلس الأشياء التي سلمها على سبيل الرهن أو شرع في ذلك . 

و في جميع الحالات المعينة أعلاه يجوز أن يحكم علاوة على ذلك على الجاني بالحرمان من كافة الحقوق الواردة في المادة 14 أو من بعضها و بالمنع من الإقامة لمدة سنتين على الأقل و خمس سنوات على الأكثر . 

المادة 365 : (قانون رقم : 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) في جميع الحالات المنصوص عليها في المادة 364 يعاقب بالحبس من سنة إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 1000 إلى 10.000 دج كل من أخفى عمدا الأشياء المبددة .

و تطبق العقوبة ذاتها على زوج أو أصول أو فروع المحجوز عليه أو المدين أو المقترض أو الراهن الذين ساعدوه على الإتلاف أو التبديد أو الشروع في إتلاف أو تبديد هذه الأشياء .

و يجوز علاوة على ذلك أن يحكم على الجاني بالحرمان من كافة الحقوق الواردة في المادة 14 أو من بعضها و بالمنع من الإقامة لمدة سنة على الأقل و خمس سنوات على الأكثر .

المادة 366 : كل من طلب تقديم مشروبات أو مأكولات إليه واستهلكها كلها أو بعضها في المحال المخصصة لذلك حتى و لو كان يقيم في تلك المحال مع علمه أنه لا يستطيع دفع ثمنها على الإطلاق يعاقب بالحبس من شهرين على الأقل إلى ستة أشهر على الأكثر و بغرامة من 500 إلى 1500 دج.

و تطبق العقوبة ذاتها على كل من يطلب تخصيص غرفة أو أكثر له في فندق أو نزل و يشغلها فعلا مع علمه أنه لا يستطيع دفع أجرها على الإطلاق.

و مع ذلك يجب أن لا تجاوز مدة الإقامة عشرة أيام و ذلك في الحالتين المنصوص عليهما في الفقرتين السابقتين.

المداة 367 : (قانون رقم : 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) كل من استأجر سيارة ركوب مع علمه أنه لا يستطيع دفع أجرها على الإطلاق يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر إلى سنة و بغرامة من 1000 إلى 5000 دج.

المادة 368 : لا يعاقب على السرقات التي ترتكب من الأشخاص المبينين فيما بعد و لا تخول إلا الحق في التعويض المدني :

1- الأصول إضرارا بأولادهم أو غيرهم من الفروع ،

2- الفروع إضرارا بأصولهم ،

3- أحد الزوجين إضرارا بالزوج الآخر.

المادة 369 : لا يجوز اتخاذ الإجراءات الجزائية بالنسبة للسرقات التي تقع بين الأقارب و الحواشي و الأسهار لغاية الدرجة الرابعة إلا بناء على شكوى الشخص المضرور و التنازل عن الشكوى يضع حدا لهذه الإجراءات.

و تطبق العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادتين 387 و 388 المتعلقتين بمرتكبي جريمة الإخفاء على كل الأشخاص الآخرين الذي أخفوا أو استعملوا جميع الأشياء المسروقة أو بعضا منها لمصلحتهم الخاصة.

المادة 370 : كل من انتزع بالقوة أو العنف أو الإكراه توقيعا أو ورقة أو عقدا أو سندا أو أي مستند كان يتضمن أو يثبت إلتزاما أو تصرفا أو إبراءا يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت من خمس سنوات إلى عشر سنوات.

المادة 371 : (قانون رقم : 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) كل من تحصل بطريق التهديد كتابة أو شفاهة أو بإفشاء أو نسبة أمور شائنة على أموال أو أوراق مالية أو على توقيع على المحررات المبينة في المادة 370 أو شرع في ذلك يكون قد ارتكب جريمة التهديد بالتشهير و يعاقب بالحبس من سنتين إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 2000 إلى 30.000 دج.

و يجوز علاوة على ذلك أن يحكم على الجاني بالحرمان من كافة الحقوق الواردة في المادة 14 أو من بعضها لمدة سنة على الأقل و خمس سنوات على الأكثر.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القسم الثاني

النصب و إصدار شيك بدون رصيد



المادة 372 : كل من توصل إلى استلام أو تلقى أموالا أو منقولات أو سندات أو تصرفات أو أوراق مالية أو وعود أو مخالصات أو إبراء من التزامات أو إلى الحصول على أي منها أو شرع في ذلك و كان ذلك بالإحتيال لسلب كل ثروة الغير أو بعضها أو الشروع فيه إما باستعمال أسماء أو صفات كاذبة أو سلطة خيالية أو عتاد مالي أو بإحداث الأمل في الفوز بأي شيء أو في وقوع حادث أو أية واقعة أخرى وهمية أو الخشية من وقوع أي شيء منها يعاقب بالحبس من سنة على الأقل إلى خمس سنوات على الأكثر و بغرامة من 500 إلى 20.000 دج.

و إذا وقعت الجنحة من شخص لجأإلى الجمهور بقصد إصدار أسهم أو سندات أو أذونات أو حصص أو أية سندات مالية سواء لشركات أو مشروعات تجارية أو صناعية فيجوز أن تصل مدة الحبس إلى عشر سنوات و الغرامة إلى 200.000 دج.

و في جميع الحالات يجوز أن يحكم علاوة على ذلك على الجاني بالحرمان من جميع الحقوق الواردة في المادة 14 أو من بعضها و بالمنع من الإقامة و ذلك لمدة سنة على الأقل و خمس سنوات على الأكثر.

المادة 373 : تطبق الإعفاءات و القيود الخاصة بمباشرة الدعوى العمومية المقررة بالمادتين 368 و 369 على جنحة النصب المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى من المادة 372.

المادة 374 : يعاقب بالحبس من سنة إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة لا تقل عن قيمة الشيك أو عن قيمة النقص في الرصيد :

1- كل من أصدر بسوء نية شيكا لا يقابله رصيد قائم و قابل للصرف أو كان الرصيد أقل من قيمة الشيك أو قام بسحب الرصيد كله أو بعضه بعد إصدار الشيك أو منع المسحوب عليه من صرفه ؛

2- كل من قبل أو ظهر شيكا صادرا في الظروف المشار إليها في الفقرة السابقة مع علمه بذلك.

3- كل من أصدر أو قبل أو ظهر شيكا و اشترط عدم صرفه فورا بل جعله كضمان.

المادة 375 : يعاقب بالحبس من سنة إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة لا تقل عن قيمة الشيك أو قيمة النقص في الرصيد :

1- كل من زور أو زيف شيك ؛

2- كل من قبل استلام شيك مزور أو مزيف مع علمه بذلك.



القسم الثالث

خيانة الأمانة



المادة 376 : كل من اختلس أو بدد بسوء نية أوراقا تجارية أو نقودا أو بضائع أو أوراقا مالية أو مخالصات أو أية محررات أخرى تتضمن أو تثبت إلتزاما أو إبراء لم تكن قد سلمت إليه إلا على سبيل الإجازة أو الوديعة أو الوكالة أو الرهن أو عارية الإستعمال أو لأداء عمل بأجر أو بغير أجر بشرط ردها أو تقديمها أو لإستعمالها أو لإستخدامها في عمل معين و ذلك إضرارا بمالكيها أو واضعي اليد عليها أو حائزيها يعد مرتكبا لجريمة خيانة الأمانة و يعاقب بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر إلى ثلاث سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 20.000 دج.

و يجوز علاوة على ذلك أن يحكم الجاني بالحرمان من حق أو أكثر من الحقوق الواردة في المادة 14 و بالمنع من الإقامة و ذلك لمدة سنة على الأقل و خمس سنوات على الأكثر.

و كل ذلك دون الإخلال بما نصت عليه المادتين 158 و 159 المتعلقتان بسرقة النقود و الأوراق التجارية و المستندات و الإستيلاء عليها من المستودعات العمومية.

المادة 377 : تطبق الإعفاءات و القيود الخاصة بمباشرة الدعوى العمومية المقررة بالمادتين 368و 369 على جنحة خيانة الأمانة المنصوص عليها في المادة 376.

المادة 378 : يجوز أن تصل مدة الحبس إلى عشر سنوات و الغرامة المقررة إلى 200.000 دج إذا وقعت خيانة الأمانة :

- من شخص لجأ إلى الجمهور للحصول لحسابه الخاص أو بوصفه مديرا أو مسيرا أو مندوبا عن شركة أو مشروع تجاري أو صناعي على أموال أو أوراق مالية على سبيل الوديعة أو الوكالة أو الرهن.

- من سمسار أو وسيط أو مستشار مهني أو محرر عقود و تعلق الأمر بثمن بيع عقار أو أموال تجارية أو بقيمة الإكتتاب في أسهم أو حصص لشركات عقارية أو بثمن شرائها أو بيعها أو بثمن حوالة إيجار إذا كانت مثل هذه الحوالة مصرحا بها قانونا.

و يجوز أن تطبق أيضا أحكام الفقرة الثانية من المادة 376.

المادة 379 : إذا وقعت خيانة الأمانة من قائم بوظيفة عمومية أو بوظيفة قضائية أثناء مباشرة أعمال وظيفته أو بمناسبتها فتكون العقوبة السجن المؤقت من خمس إلى عشر سنوات.

المادة 380 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) كل من استغل حاجة لقاصر لم يكمل التاسعة عشرة أو ميلا أو هوى أو عدم خبرة فيه ليختلس منه التزامات أو إبراء منها أو أية تصرفات أخرى تشغل ذمته المالية و ذلك إضرارا به يعاقب بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر إلى ثلاث سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 10.000 دج.

و تكون العقوبة الحبس من سنة إلى خمس سنوات و الغرامة من 1000 إلى 15000 دج إذا كان المجني عليه موضوعا تحت رعاية الجاني أو رقابته أو سلطته و جميع الحالات المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة يجوز أن يحكم أيضا على الجاني بالحرمان من حق أو أكثر من الحقوق الواردة في المادة 14 و بالمنع من الإقامة و ذلك لمدة سنة على و خمس سنوات على الأكثر.

المادة 381 : (قانون رقم : 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) كل من أؤتمن على مرقت موقعة على بياض و خان أمانتها بأن حرر عليها. زورا إلتزاما أو إبراء منه، أو أي تصرف آخر يمكن أن يعرض شخص الموقع في ذمته المالية للضرر يعاقب بالحبس من سنة على الأقل إلى خمس سنوات على الأكثر و بغرامة من 1.000 إلى 50.000 دج.

و يجوز علاوة على ذلك أن يحكم على الجاني بالحرمان من حق أو أكثر من الحقوق الواردة في المادة 14 و بالمنع من الإقامة و ذلك لمدة سنة على الأقل إلى خمس سنوات على الأكثر.

و في الحالة التي لا تكون الورقة موقعة على بياض قد عهد بها إليه فتتخذ ضده الإجراءات الجزائية بوصفه مزورا و يعاقب بها الوصف.

المادة 382 : كل من قدم سندات أو أوراقا أو مذكرات في منازعة إدارية أو قضائية ثم اختلسها بأية طريقة كانت أو امتنع عن إعادة تقديمها يعاقب بالحبس من شهرين إلى ستة أشهر و بغرامة من 100 إلى 1000 دج.

المادة 382 مكرر : (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975 و قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) عندما ترتكب الجناية المنصوص عليها في الأقسام الأول و الثاني و الثالث من الفصل الثالث من الفصل الثالث من هذا الباب ضد الدولة أو الأشخاص الإعتبارية المشار إليها في المادة 119 فإن الجاني يعاقب :

1- بالسجن المؤبد في الحالات الواردة في المواد 352 و 353 و 354 ؛

2- بالحبس من سنتين إلى عشر سنوات إذا كان الأمر يتعلق بجنحة باستثناء التي تنص عليها المادة 370 من قانون العقوبات.

و يتعرض الجاني لعقوبة الإعدام عندما تكون الأموال أو القيم أو السندات التي سرقها أو اختلسها أو نصب لها من شأنها أن تضر ضررافاحشا بالمصالح العليا للأمة و لو لم تكن الأفعال المرتكبة مصحوبة بأي ظرف آخر مشدد.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القسم الرابع

الإفلاس



المادة 383 : كل من قضي بارتكابه جريمة الإفلاس في الحالات المنصوص عليها في قانون التجارة يعاقب :

- عن الإفلاس البسيط من شهرين إلى سنتين ؛

- عن الإفلاس بالتدليس بالحبس من سنة إلى خمس سنوات.

و يجوز علاوة على ذلك أن يقضى على المفلس بالتدليس بالحرمان المن حق أو أكثر من الحقوق الواردة في المادة 14 لمدة سنة على الأقل إلى خمس سنوات على الأكثر.

المادة 384 : يعاقب بالشركاء في الإفلاس البسيط و الإفلاس بالتدليس بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة 383 حتى و لو لم تكن لهم صفة التاجر.

المادة 385 : ملغاة (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982).



القسم الخامس

التعدي على الأملاك العقارية



المادة 386 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب بالحبس من سنة إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 2.000 إلى 20.000 دج كل من انتزع عقارا مملوكا للغير و ذلك خلسة أو بطرق التدليس.

و إذا كان انتزاع الملكية قد وقع ليلا بالتهديد أو العنف أو بطريقة التسلق أو الكسر من عدة أشخاص أو مع حمل سلاح ظاهر أو مخبأ بواسطة واحد أو أكثر من الجناة فتكون العقوبة الحبس من سنتين إلى عشر سنوات و الغرامة من 10.000 دج إلى 30.000 دج.



القسم السادس

إخفاء الأشياء



المادة 387 : كل من أخفى عمدا أشياء مختلسة أو مبددة أو متحصلة من جناية أو جنحة في مجموعها أو في جزء منها يعاقب بالحبس من سنة على الأقل إلى خمس سنوات على الأكثر و بغرامة من 500 إلى 20.000 دج.

و يجوز أو تجاوز الغرامة 20.000 دج حتى تصل إلى ضعف قيمة الأشياء المخفاة و يجوز علاوة على ذلك أن يحكم الجاني بالحرمان من حق أو أكثر من الحقوق الواردة في المادة 14 من هذا القانون لمدة سنة على الأقل إلى خمس سنوات على الأكثر.

و كل ذلك مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد إذا افتضى الأمر في حالة الإشتراك في الجناية طبقا للمواد 42 و 43 و 44.

المادة 388 : في حالة ما إذا كانت العقوبة المطبقة على الفعل الذي تحصلت عنه الأشياء المخفاة هي عقوبة جناية يعاقب المخفي بالعقوبة التي يقررها القانون للجناية و للظروف التي كان يعلم بها وقت الإخفاء.

و مع ذلك فإن عقوبة الإعدام تستبدل بالنسبة للمخفي بعقوبة السجن المؤبد.

و يجوز دائما الحكم بالغرامة المنصوص عليها في المادة 387.

المادة 389 : تطبق الإعفاءات و القيود الخاصة بمباشة الدعوى العمومية المقررة بالمادتين 368 و 369 على جنحة الإخفاء المنصوص عليها في المادة 387.



القسم السابع

التعدي على الملكية الأدبية و الفنية



المادة 390 : كل من نشر في الأراضي الجزائرية كتابات أو مؤلفات موسيقية أو رسوما أو صورا زيتية أو أي إنتاج آخر سواء كان مطبوعا أو محفورا كله أو بعضه مخالفا بذلك القوانين و الأنظمة المتعلقة بملكية المؤلفين يعد مرتكبا لجريمة التقليد و يعاقب بغرامة من 500 إلى 10.000 دج سواء كانت قد صدرت في الجزائر أو في الخارج.

و تطبق العقوبة ذاتها على كل من طرح للبيع أو صدر أو استورد مؤلفات مقلدة.

المادة 391 : يعد أيضا مرتكبا لجريمة التقليد كل من أنتج أو عرض أو أداع أي إنتاج ذهني بأية طريقة كانت منتكا بذلك حقوق المؤلف كما حددها و نظمها القانون، و يعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في المادة 390.

المادة 392 : إذا كان مرتكب التقليد قد اعتاد ارتكاب الأفعال المشار إليها في المادتين السابقتين فتكون العقوبة الحبس من شهرين إلى سنتين و الغرامة من 500 إلى 20.000.

و في حالة العود بعد سبق الحكم على الجاني بموجب الفقرة السابقة تضاعف مدة العقوبة و قيمة الغرامة و يجوز الحكم بإغلاق المؤسسات التي يستغلها مرتكب التقليد و شركاؤه إغلاقا مؤقتا أو نهائيا.

المادة 393 : و في جميع الحالات المنصوص عليها في المواد 390 و 391 و 392 يحكم على الجناة أيضا بمصادرة مبلغ يعادل قيمة حصصهم في الدخل المترتب على الإنتاج و العرض و الإذاعة غير المشروعة و كذلك بمصادرة كافة الأدوات المعدة خصيصا للإنتاج غير المشروع و كافة النسخ و الأشياء المقلدة.

و يجوز للمحكمة علاوة على ذلك بناء على طلب المدعي بالحق المدني أن تأمر طبقا لحكم المادة 18 بنشر الحكم بالإدانة بأكمله أو ملخص منه في الصحف التي تعينها و بتعليقه في الأماكن التي تحددها و على الأخص على باب مسكن المحكوم عليهم أو أية منشآت أو صالات عرض مملوكة لهم و كل ذلك على نفقتهم على أن لا تجاوز قيمة نفقات هذا النشر مع ذلك الحد القصى للغرامة المقضي بها.

المادة 394 : في الحالات المنصوص عليها في المادتين 390 و 393 تسلم الأدوات و النسخ المقلدة و كذلك الدخل أو حصص الدخل المصادرة إلى المؤلف أو إلى ذوي حقوقه و ذلك تعويضا لهم عن مقدار ما أصابهم من ضرر أما ما جاوز من الضرر قيمة ما تسلم إليهم أو إذا لم تحصل مصادرة فإنه يحق لهم الإدعاء بالحق المدني بالشروط المعتادة للمطالبة بالتعويض الكامل أو بالجزء الباقي منه.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القسم الثامن

الهدم و التخريب و الأضرار التي تنتج

عن تحويل اتجاه وسائل النقل



المادة 395 : كل من وضع النار عمدا في مبان أو مساكن أو غرف أو خيم أو أكشاك و لو متنقلة أو بواخر أو سفن أو مخازن أو روش و ذلك إذا كانت مسكونة أو تستعمل للسكن و على العموم في أماكن مسكونة أو مستعملة للسكنى سواء كانت مملوكة أو غير مملوكة لمرتكب الجناية يعاقب بالإعدام.

و تطبق العقوبة ذاتها على من وضع النار عمدا في مركبات أو طائرات أو عربات سكة حديد ليس بها أشخاص و لكن تدخل ضمن قطار يستعمله أشخاص.

المادة 396 : يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة كل من وضع النار عمدا في الأموال الآتية إذا لم تكن مملوكة له :

- مبان أو مساكن أو غرف أو خيم أو أكشاك و لو متنقلة أو بواخر أو سفن أو مخازن أو ورش إذا كانت غير مسكونة أو غير مستعملة للسكنى ؛

- مركبات أو طائرات ليس بها أشخاص ؛ 

- غابات و حقول مزورعة أشجارا أو مقاطع أشجار أو أخشاب موضوعة في أكوام و على هيئة مكعبات ؛

- محصولات قائمة أو قش أو محصولات موضوعة في أكوام أو في حزم ؛

- عربات سكة حديد سواء محملة بالبضائع أو بأشياء منقولة أخرى فارغة إذ لم تكن ضمن قطار به أشخاص.

المادة 396 مكرر : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) إذ كانت المخالفات المشار إليها في المادتين 395 و 396 تتعلق بأملاك الدولة أو لإحدى الهيئات المشار إليها في المادة 119 من هذا القانون تطبق عقوبة الإعدام.

المادة 397 : كل من وضع النار في أحد الأموال التي عدتها المادة 396 و كانت مملوكة له أو حمل الغير على وضعها فيها و تسبب بذلك عمدا في إحداث أي ضرر بالغير يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت من خمس إلى عشر سنوات.

و يعاقب بنفس العقوبة كل من وضع النار بأمر من المالك.

المادة 398 : كل من وضع النار عمدا في أية أشياء سواء كانت مملوكة له أم لا و كانت موضوعة بطريقة تؤدي إلى امتداد النار و أدى هذا الإمتداد إلى إشعال النار في الأموال المملوكة للغير و التي عدتها المادة 396 يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت من خمس سنوات إلى عشر سنوات.

المادة 399 : في جميع الحالات المنصوص عليها في المواد من 396 إلى 398 يعاقب مرتكب الجريمة بالإعدام إذا أدى هذا الحريق العمد إلى موت شخص أو عدة أشخاص.

و إذا تسبب الحريق في احداث جرح أو عاهة مستديمة فتكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد.

المادة 400 : تطبق العقوبات المقررة في المواد من 395 إلى 399 حسب التقسيم المنصوص عليها فيها على كل من يخرب عمدا مبان أو مساكن أو غرفا أو خيما أكشاكا أو بواخر أو سفنا أو مركبات من أي نوع كانت أو عربات سكة حديد أو طائرات أو مخازن أو أماكن أشغال أو توابعها و على العموم أية أشياء منقولة أو ثانتة من أي نوع كان كليا أو جزئيا أو يشرع في ذلك بواسطة لغم أو أية مادة متفجرة أخرى.

المادة 401 : (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975) يعاقب بالإعدام كل من هدم أو شرع في ذلك بواسطة لغم أو أية مواد متفجرة أخرى طرقا عمومية أو سدودا أو خزانات أو طرقا، أو جسورا، أو منشآت تجارية أو صناعية أو حديدية أو منشآت الموانىء أو الطيران أو استغلالا، أو مركبا للإنتاج أو كل بناية ذات منفعة عامة.

المادة 402 : كل من وضع عمدا آلات متفجرة في طريق عام أو خاص يعاقب بالس^ن المؤقت من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة.

و مع ذلك إذا وضعت آلة بقصد القتل فيعتبر إيداعها شروعا في قتل و يعاقب عليها بهذه الصفة.

المادة 403 : إذا نتجت وفاة شخص أو أكثر من ارتكاب الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة 401 و في الفقرة الأولى من المادة 402 فيعاقب الجاني بالإعدام و إذا سببت الجريمة جرحا أو عاهة مستديمة فتكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد.

المادة 404 : ينتفع بالعذر المعفى و يعفى من العقوبة الأشخاص الذين يرتكبون الجنايات الواردة في المواد 400 و 401 و 402 إذا أخبروا السلطات العمومية بها و كشفوا لها عن مرتكبيها و ذلك قبل اتمامها و قبل اتخاذ أية إجراءات جزائية في شأنها أو إذا مكنوا من القبض على غيرهم من الجناة حتى و لو بدأت تلك الإجراءات.

و يجوز مع ذلك أن يقضى عليهم بالمنع من الإقامة لمدة خمس سنوات على الأقل و عشر سنوات على الأكثر.

المادة 405 : يعاقب على التهديد بإحراق أو تخريب الأشياء التي عددتها المادتان 400 و 401 بواسطة لغم أو أية مادة متفجرة بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها ضد مرتكبي التهديد بالقتل طبقا للتقسيم الذي عددته المواد 284 و 285 و 286.

المادة 405 مكرر : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر إلى ثلاث سنوات و بغرامة من 10.000 إلى 20.000 دج كل من تسبب بغير قصد في حريق أدى إلى إتلاف أموال الغير و كان ذلك نشأ في رعونته أو عدم احتياطه أو عدم انتباهه أو إهماله أو عدم مراعاة النظم. 

المادة 406 : كل من خرب أو هدم عمدا مبان أو جسورا أو سدودا أو خزانات أو طرقا أو منشآت الموانىء أو منشآت صناعية و هو يعلم أنها مملوكة للغير و كل من تسبب سواء في انفجار آلة بخارية أو في تخريب محرك يدخل ضمن منشآة صناعية و ذلك كليا أو جزئيا بأية وسيلة كانت يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت من خمس إلى عشر سنوات.

و إذا نتج عن الجريمة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة قتل أو جرح أو عاهة مستديمة للغير فإن الجاني يعاقب بالإعدام إذا حدث قتل و بالسجن المؤقت من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة في جميع الحالات الأخرى.

المادة 406 مكرر : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب بالحبس من شهرين إلى سنتين و بغرامة من 500 إلى 5000 دج، كل من خرب عمدا من أجزاء من عقار و هو ملك الغير.

المادة 407 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) كل من خرب و أتلف عمدا أموال الغير المنصوص عليها في المادة 396 بأية وسيلة أخرى كليا أو جزئيا يعاقب بالحبس من سنتين إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 5.000 دج دون الإخلال بتطبيق أحكام المواد من 395 إلى 404 إذا تطلب الأمر ذلك.

و يعاقب على الشروع في الجنحة المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة كالجنحة التامة.

المادة 408 : كل من وضع شيئا في طريق أو ممر عمومي من شأنه أن يعوق سير المركبات أو استعمل أية وسيلة لعرقلة سيرها و كان ذلك بقصد التسبيب في ارتكاب حادث أو عرقلة المرور أو إعاقته فيعاقب بالسجن المؤقت من خمس إلى عشر سنوات.

و إذا نتج عن الجريمة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة قتل أو جرح أو عاهة مستديمة للغير يعاقب الجاني بالإعدام إذا وقع القتل و بالسجن المؤقت من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة في جميع الحالات الأخرى.

المادة 409 : فيما عدا الحالات المنصوص عليها في المادة 158 كل من أحرق أو خرب عمدا بأية طريقة كانت سجلات أو نسخا أو عقودا أصلية بالسلطات العمومية أو سندات أو أوراقا مالية أو سفاتج (كمبيالات) أو أوراقا تجارية أو مصرفية تتضمن أو تنشىء إلتزامات أو تصرفات أو إبراء منها يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت من خمس إلى عشر سنوات إذا كانت المستندات المخربة من عقود السلطة العمومية أو من الأوراق التجارية أو المصرفية و بالحبس من سنتين إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 3000 دج إذا تعلق الأمر بأية مستندات أخرى.

المادة 410 : و تطبق العقوبات المقررة في المادة 409 وفقا للتقسيم المنصوص عليه في المادة المذكورة على كل من خرب أو سرق أو أخفى أو خبأ أو زيف عمدا مستندا عاما أو خاصا من شأنه تسهيل البحث عن الجنايات أو الجنح أو اكتشاف الأدلة ضد مرتكبيها أو معاقبتهم و ذلك ما لم يكون الفعل جريمة أشد.

المادة 411 : يعاقب على النهب أو على أي إتلاف لمواد غذائية أو بضائع أو قيم منقولة أو ممتلكات منقولة يقع من مجموعة أفراد أو من عصابة و بطريق القوة السافرة بالسجن المؤقت من عشر سنوات إلى عشرين سنة.

و مع ذلك تكون مدة عقوبة السجن من خمس إلى عشر سنوات بالنسبة لمن يثبت منهم أنه استدرج إلى المساهمة في أعمال العنف المذكورة بالتحريض أو بالترغيب.

المادة 412 : كل من أتلف عمدا بضائع أو مواد أو محركات أو أجهزة أي كانت مستعمل في الصناعة و ذلك بواسطة مواد من شأنها الإتلاف أو بأية وسيلة أخرى يعاقب بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر إلى ثلاث سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 5000 دج.

و إذا كان مرتكب الجريمة عاملا في المصنع أو مستحدما في المحل التجاري فتكون العقوبة الحبس من سنتين إلى خمس سنوات.

و في جميع الحالات يجوز أن يحكم على الجاني علاوة على ذلك بالحرمان من حق أو أكثر من الحقوق الواردة في المادة 14 من هذا القانون و بالمنع من الإقامة و ذلك لمدة سنة على الأقل و خمس سنوات على الأكثر.

المادة 413 : كل من خرب محصولات قائمة أو أغراسا نمت طبيعيا أو بعمل الإنسان يعاقب بالحبس من سنتين إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 1000 دج.

و يجوز أن يحكم على الجاني علاوة على ذلك بالحرمان من حق أو أكثر من الحقوق الواردة في المادة 14 من هذا القانون و بالمنع من الإقامة.

المادة 413 مكرر : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر إلى سنتين و بغرامة من 500 إلى 1000 دج :

1. كل من أطلق مواشي من أي نوع كانت في أرض مملوكة للغير و على الأخص في المشاتل أو في الكروم أو مزارع الصفصاف أو الكبار أو الزيتون أو التوت أو الرمان أو البرتقال أو غيرها من الأشجار المماثلة أو في مزارع أو مشاتل الأشجار ذات الثمار أو غيرها المهيئة بعمل الإنسان ؛

2. كل من جعل مواشي أو دواب الجر أو الحمل أو الركوب تمر في أرض الغير المبذورة أو التي بها محاصل في أي فصل كان أو تركها تمر فيها ؛

3. كل من جعل مواشيه أو دوابه المعدة للجر أو الحمل أو الركوب تمر في أرض الغير قبل جني المحصول.

المادة 414 : كل من أتلف أو كسر أية أداة من أدوات الزراعة أو حظائر المواشي أو أكشاك ثابتة أو متنقلة للحراس أو جعلها غير صالحة للإستعمال يعاقب بالحبس من شهرين إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 1000 دج.

المادة 415 : كل من سمم دواب الجر أو الركوب أو الحكم مواش ذات قرون أو خراف أو ماعز أو أية مواش أخرى أو كلاب الحراسة أو أسماك موجودة في البرك أو الأحواض أو الخزانات يعاقب بالحبس من سنة إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 3000 دج.

و يجوز علاوة على ذلك بالحرمان من حق أو أكثر من الحقوق الواردة في المادة 14 من هذا القانون و بالمنع من الإقامة.

المادة 416 : كل من أوجد أو نشر عمدا أمراضا معدية في الحيوانات المنزلية أو الطيور في أقفاصها أو النحل أو دود القز أو حيوانات الصيد أو الأسماك في البحيرات و الأنهار يعاقب بالحبس من سنة إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 500 إلى 30.000 دج و يعاقب على الشروع كالجريمة التامة.

و كل من نقل عمدا مرض معديا إلى أي حيوان كان متسبب بذلك عن عمد في نشر و باء حيواني أو أمراض معدية أو مساهما في نشرها في أي من الأنواع السابق بيانها يعاقب بغرامة من 500 إلى 15.000 دج.

المادة 417 : كل من ردم حفرة أو هدم سورا مهما كانت المواد التي صنع بها أو قطع أو اقتلع سياجا أخضر أو أخشابا جافة منه أو نقل أو ألغى أنصاب الحدود أو أية علامات أخرى غرست لفصل الحدود بين مختلف الأملاك أو تعورف عليها كفاصل بينها يعاقب بالحبس من شهرين إلى سنة و بغرامة من 500 إلى 1000 دج.

المادة 417 مكرر : (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975) يعاقب بالإعدام كل من غير أو حاول أو يغير طائرة عن إتجاهها بالعنف أو التهديد، أو التحايل.

و تكون العقوبة السجن المؤقت من عشر إلى عشرين سنة إذا كان محل التحويل وسيلة للنقل البحري أو البري.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الثالث

الإعتداءات الأخرى على حسن سير

الإقتصاد الوطني و المؤسسات العمومية



المادة 418 : (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975) يعد مرتكبا لجريمة التخريب الإقتصادي و يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت من عشر إلى عشرين سنة كل من أحدث أو حاول أن يحدث متعمدا شغبا من شأنه أن يعرقل الأجهزة الأساسية للإقتصاد الوطني، أو يخفض من قدرة إنتاج الوسائل الإقتصادية.

المادة 419 : (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975) إذ كان مرتكب التخريب هو أحد الأشخاص الوارد ذكرهم في المادة 119 فإنه يتعرض لعقوبة الإعدام.

المادة 420 : (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975) يستفيد من الأعذار المعفية و يعفون من العقوبة حسب مفهوم المادة 52 من هذا القانون الأشخاص مرتكبوا الجرائم الواردة في المادتين 418 و 419 أعلاه، إن هم أخبروا بها أو كشفوا للسلطة عن أسماء الجناة قبل إتمام هذه الجرائم و قبل أي ملاحقة.

غير أنه يمكن منعهم من الإقامة لمدة خمس سنوات على الأقل و عشر سنوات على الأكثر.

المادة 421 : ملغاة (قانون رقم 88-26 المؤرخ في 12 يوليو 1988).

المادة 422 : يعاقب من ترك عمدا للضياع أو التلف أو تبديد أموال الدولة أو الجمعات المحلية أو المؤسسات الإقتصادية العمومية أو إحدى المهيئات المشار إليها في المادة 419 من هذا القانون بالعقوبات الآتية :

1. بالحبس من ستة أشهر إلى سنة إذ كانت الخسارة المسببة تقل عن 100.000 دج.

2. بالحبس من سنة إلى خمس سنوات إذا كانت الخسارة تعادل مبلغ 100.000 دج و تقل عن 500.000 دج.

3. بالحبس من سنتين إلى عشر سنوات إذا كانت الخسارة تعادل مبلغ 500.000 دج و تقل عن مبلغ 1.000.000 دج.

4. بالسجن مؤقت من خمس سنوات إلى عشر سنوات إذا كانت الخسارة تعادل أو تفوق مبلغ 1.000.000 دج.

المادة 422 مكرر : يعاقب بالحبس من سنة إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة مالة من 2000 دج إلى 20.000 دج أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من يستعمل عمدا لأغراضه الشخصية أو لفائدة الغير أموال الدولة أو جماعة محلية أو هيئة خاضعة للقانون العام مخالفا بذلك مصالح الهيئة نفسها.

المادة 422 مكرر 3 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب بالحبس من شهرين إلى ستة أشهر و بغرامة مالية من 500 إلى 5000 دج أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من لا يمتثل لأمر تسخير صادر و مبلغ له وفقا للأشكال التنظيمية.

المادة 423 : يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت من خمس سنوات إلى عشر سنوات و بغرامة مالية من 10.000 دج إلى 50.000 دج :

1. كل من يعمل لصالح الدولة أو الجماعات المحلية أو إحدى الهيئات المشار إليها في المادة 119 من هذا القانون، يقوم بإبرام عقد أو يؤشر أو يراجع عقدا أو اتفاقية أو صفقة أو صكا مخالفا بذلك التشريع الجاري به العمل و قاصدا المس بمصالح الدولة أو الجماعة المحلية أو الهيئة التي يمثلها.

2. كل تاجر أو صناعي أو صاحب حرفة أو مقاولة من القطاع الخاص أو بصفة عامة كل شخص طبيعي يبرم عقدا و لو بصفة عرضية أو صفقة مع الدولة أو مع إحدى الهيئات المشار إليها في المادة 119 من هذا القانون و يستفيد من سلطة أو تأثير أعوان الهيئات المشار إليها أعلاه للزيادة في الأسعار التي يطبقونها عادة أو من أجل التعديل لصالخهم في نوعية المواد أو الخدمات أو أجال التسليم أو التموين.

المادة 423 - 1 ملغاة (قانون رقم 88-26 المؤرخ في 12 يوليو 1988).

المادة 423 - 2 (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت من خمس سنوات إلى عشرين سنة و بغرامة من 10.000 إلى 50.000 دج كل من يقبض أو يحاول القبض لنفسه أو لغيره بضفة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة أجرة أو فائدة مهما كان نوعها، بمناسبة تحضير أو إجراء مفاوضات قصد إبرام أو تنفيذ صفقة أو عقد أو ملحق باسم الدولة أو إحدى الهيئات المشار إليها في المادة 119.

المادة 424 : (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975 و قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعتبر مرتكبا لمخالفة ضد التنظيم النقدي من :

1. يغش أن ينقص إلتزاما أو مانعا يتعلق بتحويل النقود أو الإقرار بالرصيد أو الحيازة، أو التجارة بالمعادن النفيسة أو الأحجار الكريمة.

2. يبيع أو يشتري عملات صعبة أو نقودا أو قيما.

3. يعرض خدماته بصفته وسيطا أو لربط وساطة بين البائعين و المشترين أو لتسهيل المفاوضات حتى و لو كانت هذه الوساطة بدون أجر.

المادة 425 : (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975 و قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) كل من يرتكب أو يحاول ارتكاب إحدى المخالفات ضد التنظيم النقدي المشار إليه في المادة 424 أعلاه، يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت من خمس إلى عشر سنوات و بغرامة تعادل ضعف القيمة القانونية لمحل الجريمة إذا كانت هذه القيمة تفوق 30.000 دج.

و في حالة العود يمكن رفع عقوبة السجن إلى عشرين سنة.

المادة 425 مكرر: (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) عندما تكون القيمة القانونية لمحل الجريمة موضوع المخالفة المشار إليها في المادة 424 أعلاه، أو أقل من 30.000 دج.يعاقب المذنب بالحبس من سنتين إلى عشر سنوات و بغرامة تعادل ضعف القيمة لمحل الجريمة.

غير أن المأمورين المؤهلين لمشاهدة المخالفات ضد التنظيم النقدي يخبرون المذنب أن بإمكانه أن يدفع في ظرف 45 يوما على وجه الغرامة مبلغا يعادل القيمة القانونية لمحل الجريمة.

و في حالة العود تحال محاضر المخالفات على النيابة العامة للمتابعة و يمكن أن تضاعف العقوبة و مصادرة محل الجريمة و يصرح بها جميع الحالات.

المادة 426 (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975) بقطع النظر عن العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة 425 أعلاه، فإنه يجري وجوبا حجز محل الجريمة.

و إذا لم يحجز محل الجريمة أو لم يقدم لسبب ما، فإنه يحكم على المذنب وجوبا بغرامة يساوي مبلغها قيمة محل الجريمة.

المادة 426 مكرر : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) كل صفقة متعلقة بالنقود أو المستندات المزيفة التي تكون بعناصرها الأخرى مخالفة للتنظيم النقدي تجري عليها نفس العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادتين 424 و 425 من هذا القانون. و تتخذ إجراءات المتابعة ضد كل من شارك في الجريمة سواء علم أو لم يعلم بعدم صحة النقود و المستندات.

المادة 427 : (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975) يعاقب بالسجن من خمس إلى عشر سنوات كل من يرتكب لغرض الغش أثناء التطبيق، إنحرافات في تنفيذ حسابات و ميزانيات الدولة أو إحدى الهيئات المشار إليها في المادة 119 من هذا القانون و التي أسدنت إليه إدارتها.

المادة 428 : ملغاة (قانون رقم 88-26 المؤرخ في 12 يوليو 1988).

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الرابع

الغش في بيع السلع و التدليس في المواد الغذائية

و الطبية



المادة 429 : أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975) يعاقب بالحبس من شهرين إلى ثلاث سنوات و بغرامة من 2000 إلى 20.000 دج أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين فقط كل من يخدع أو يحاول أو يخدع المتعاقد :

- سواء في الطبيعة أو في الصفات الجوهرية، أو في التركيب، أو في نسبة المقومات اللازمة لكل هذه السلع،

- سواء في نوعها أو مصدرها،

- سواء في كمية الأشياء المسلمة أو في هويتها،

و في جميع الحالات فإن على مرتكب المخالفة إعادة الأرباح التي حصل عليها بدون حق.

المادة 430 : (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975) ترفع مدة الحبس إلى خمس سنوات إذا كانت الجريمة أو الشروع فيها المنصوص عليهما أعلاه قد ارتكبا :

- سواء بواسطة الوزن أو الكيل أو بأدوات أخرى خاطئة أو غير مطابقة ؛

- سواء بواسطة طرق احتيالية أو وسائل ترمي إلى تغليط عمليات التحليل أو المقدار أو الوزن أو الكيل أو التغيير عن طريق الغش تركيب أو وزن أو حجم السلع، او المنتجات و لو قبل البدء في هذه العمليات ؛

- سواء بواسطة بيانات كاذبة ترمي إلى الإعتقاد بوجود عملية سابقة و صحيحة أو إلى مراقبة رسمية لم توجد.

المادة 431 : (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975 و قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب بالحبس من سنتين إلى خمس سنوات و بغرامة من 10.000 إلى 50.000 دج كل من :

1- يغش مواد صالحة لتغذية الإنسان أو الحيوانات أو مواد طبية أو مشروبات أو منتوجات فلاحية أو طبيعية مخصصة للإستهلاك ؛

2- يعرض أو يضع للبيع مواد صالحة لتغذية الإنسان أو الحيوانات أو مواد طبية أو مشروبات أو منتوجات فلاحية أو طبيعية يعلم أنها مغشوشة أو فاسدة أو مسمومة ؛

3- يعرض أو يضع للبيعأو يبيع مواد خاصة تستعمل لغش مواد صالحة لتغذية الإنسان أو الحيوانات أو مشروبات أو منتوجات فلاحية أو طبيعية أو يحث على استعمالها بواسطة كتيبات أو منشورات أو نشرات أو معلقات أو إعلانات، أو تعليمت مهما كانت.

المادة 432 : (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975 و قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) إذا ألحقت المادة الغذائية أو الطبية المغشوشة أو الفاسدة بالشخص الذي تناولها، أو الذي قدمت له مرضا أو عجزا عن العمل، يعاقب مرتكب الغش و كذا الذي عرض ، أو وضع للبيع أو باع تلك المادة و هو يعلم أنها مغشوشة أو فاسدة أو مسمومة بالحبس من سنتين إلى عشر سنوات و بغرامة من 20.000 إلى 200.000 دج. و يعاقب الجناة بالسجن المؤقت من عشر إلى عشرين سنة إذا تسببت تلك المادة في مرض غير قابل للشفاء، أو في فقد استعمال عضو أو في عاهة مستديمة.

و يعاقب الجناة بالإعدام إذا تسببت تلك المادة في موت شخص أو عدة أشخاص.

المادة 433 : (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975) يعاقب بالحبس من شهرين إلى ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة من2.000 إلى 20.000 دج كل من يحوز دون سبب شرعي :

- سواء مواد صالحة لتغذية الإنسان أو الحيوانات أو مشروبات أو منتوجات فلاحية أو طبيعية يعلم أنها مغشوشة أو فاسدة أو مسمومة ؛

- سواء مواد طبية مغشوشة ؛

- سواء مواد خاصة تستعمل في غش مواد صالحة لتغذية الإنسان أو الحيونات أو مشروبات أو منتوجات فلاحية أو طبية ؛

- سواء موازين أو مكايل خاطئة أو آلات أخرى غير مطابقة تستعمل في وزن أو كيل السلع ؛

المادة 434 أمر رقم 75 -47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975 وقانون رقم 82 -04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982 ) يعاقب بأقصى العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة : 

1. كل متصرف أو محاسب يكون قد قام بالغش أو عمل على غش مواد او أشياء أو مواد غذائية أو سوائل عهدت إليه قصد حراستها أو موضوعة تحت مراقبته أو يكون قد وزع عمدا أو عمل على توزيع المواد المذكورة أو الأشياء أو المواد الغذائية أو السوائل المغشوشة ،

2. كل متصرف او محاسب يكون قد وزع عمدا أو عمل على توزيع لحوم حيوانات مصابة بأمراض معدية أو أشياء أو مواد غذائية أو سوائل فاسدة أو متلفة.

المادة 435 : (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975) يعاقب بالحبس من شهرين إلى سنتين و بغرامة من 2.000 إلى 20.000 دج و دون إخلال بالعقوبات المقررة في المادة 183 و ما يليها من هذا القانون، كل من يضع الضباط و أعوان الشرطة القضائية و كذلك الموضفين الذين يسند إليهم القانون سلطة معاينة المخالفات المشار إليها في المواد 427 و 428 و 429 و430 في موقع استحالة للقيام بوظائفهم، إما برفض عدم السماح لهم بالدخول إلى المحال الصناعية أو محال التخزين أو محال البيع، أو بأية كيفية أخرى.

المادة 436 إلى 439 ملغاة (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975).



الكتاب الرابع

المخالفات و عقوباتها




الباب الأول

المخالفات من الفئة الأولى




الفصل الأول

الدرجة الوحيدة للمخالفات من الفئة الأولى

القسم الأول

المخالفات المتعلقة بالنظام العمومي



المادة 440 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب بالحبس من عشرة أيام على الأقل إلى شهر على الأكثرو بغرامة من 100 إلى 1000 دج أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من أهان بالقول أو الإشارة أو التهديد أو الكتابة أو الرسم غير العلني أو بإرسال أية أشياء لنفس الغرض مواطنا مكلفا بأعباء خدمة عمومية أثناء قيامه بأعباء وظيفته أو بمناسبة قيامه بها.

المادة 440 مكرر : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) كل موظف يقوم أثناء تأدية مهامه، بسب أو شتم مواطن أو إهانته بأية ألفاظ ماسة يعاقب بالحبس من شهر إلى شهرين و بغرامة من 500 إلى 1.000 دج أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.



القسم الثاني

المخالفات المتعلقة بالأمن العمومي



المادة 441 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب بالحبس من عشرة أيام على الأقل إلى شهرين على الأكثر و بغرامة من 100 إلى 1.000 دج أو بإحدى هاتين القعوبتين :

1- ضابط الحالة المدنية الذي يقيد وثيقة للحالة المدنية في ورقة عادية مفردة و في غير السجلات المعدة لذلك، و الذي لا يتحقق من موافقة الوالدين أو غيرهما من الأشخاص إذا اشترط القانون هذه الموافقة لصحة الزواج، و الذي يتلقى عقد زواج إمرأة سبق زواجها و ذلك قبل مضي الميعاد الذي حدده القانون المدني، و تطبق أحكام هذه الفقرة حتى و لو لم يطلب بطلان وثائق الحالة المدنية أو لزوال البطلان.

2- كل من تولى دفن أحد المتوفين دون ترخيص سابق من الموظف في الحالة التي اشترط القانون الحصول على هذا الترخيص و كل من يخالف بأية طريقة كانت النصوص التشريعية و التنظيمية المتعلقة بأعمال الدفن المذكور أعلاه.

المادة 441 مكرر - (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب بغرامة من 100دج إلى 1000 دج كما يجوز أيضا أن يعاقب بالحبس من عشرة أيام على الأقل إلى شهرين على الأكثر :

1- كل من ترك حيوانات مؤذية أو خطيرة تهيم و كل من حرض حيوانا في حراسته على مهاجمة الغير أو لم يمنعه من ذلك .

2- كل من سلم سلاحا إلى شخص لا خبرة له أو لا يتمتع بقواه العقلية ،

3- كل من جعل الخيول أو دواب الجر أو الحمل أو الركوب تركض داخل مكان مسكون أو خالف النظم الخاصة بتحميل العربات و سرعتها أو قيادتها ،

4- كل من قاد خيولا أو دوابا اخرى للجر أو الركوب أو عربات بسرعة زائدة أو خطيرة على الجمهور.

5- كل من أقام أو أصلح أو هدم بناء دون اتخاذ الإحتياطات الضرورية لتلافي الحوادث ،

6- كل من ألقى مواد ضارة أو سامة في سائل معد لشرب الإنسان أو الحيوانات دون أن تكون لديه نية الإضرار بالغير ،

7- صانعوا الأقفال أو أي عمال آخرين الذين لا تكون افعالهم الجنحة المصوص عليها في المادة 359.

- باعوا أو سلموا خطاطيف معدة كأداة للكسر إلىشخص دون التحقق من صفته.

- صنعوا مفاتيح من أي نوع كانت طبقا لبصمات من الشمع أو القوالب أو أشكال أخرى لشخص ليس مالكا للعين او الشيء المخصصة له هذه المفاتيح أو لممثله المعروف عند هؤلاء الصناع ، 

- فتحوا أقفالا دون التحقق من صفة من طلب منهم ذلك .

تحجز و تصادر طبقا لأحكام المادتين 15 و 16 المفاتيح و الخطاطيف المشار إليها في الفقرة 7 من هذه المادة.





القسم الثالث

المخالفات المتعلقة بالأشخاص



المادة 442 - (أمر رقم 75-47 المؤرخ في 17 جوان 1975 و قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب بالحبس من عشرة أيام على الأقل إلى شهرين على الأكثر و بغرامة من 100 إلى 1000 دج أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين فقط :

1- الأشخاص و شركاؤهم الذين يحدثون جروحا أو يعتدون بالضرب أو يرتكبون أعمال عنف أخرى، أو التعدي دون أن ينشأ عن ذلك أي مرض أو عجز كلي عن العمل لمدة تتجاوز خمسة عشر يوما و يشترط أن لا يكون هناك سبق إصرار أو ترصد و حمل سلاح،

2- كل من تسبب بغير قصد في أحداث جروح أو إصابة أو مرض لا يترتب عليه عجز كلي عن العمل يجاوز ثلاثة أشهر و كان ذلك ناشئا عن رعونة أو عدم احتياطه أو عدم انتباهه أو إهماله أو عدم مراعاة النظم،

3- كل من حضر ولادة طفل و لم يقدم عنها الإقرار المنصوص عليه في القانون في المواعيد المحددة و كل من وجد طفلا حديث العهد بالولادة و لم يسلمه إلى ضابط الحالة المدنية كما يوجب ذلك القانون ما لم يوافق على أن يتكفل به و يـقر بذلك أمام جهة البلدية التي عثر على الطفل في دائرتها و كل من قدم طفلا تقل سنه عن سبع سنوات كاملة إلى ملجأ أو إلى مؤسسة خيرية متى كان قد سلم إليه لرعايته أو لأي سبب آخر ما لم يكن غير مكلف أو غير ملزم بتوفير الطعام له مجانا و برعايته و لم يوفر له أحد ذلك.

المادة 442 مكرر : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب بغرامة من 100 إلى 1000 دج كما يجوز أيضا أن يعاقب بالحبس لمدة عشرة أيام على الأكثر الأشخاص و شركاؤهم في مشاجرات أو الإعتداء أو أعمال عنف أو من يلقون عمدا مواد صلبة أو قاذورات على شخص.

يعاقب بنفس العقوبة من يقلق راحة السكان بالضجيج أو الضوضاء أو التجمهر ليلا باستعمال أدوات رنانة أو زاحم بالألعاب الجماعية أو بأية وسيلة أخرى في الأماكن العمومية أو في الأماكن المعمدة لمرور الجماهير.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القسم الرابع

المخالفات المتعلقة بالحيوانات



المادة 443 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب بالحبس من عشرة أيام على الأقل إلى شهرين على الأكثر و بغرامة من 100 إلى 1000 دج أو بإحدى العقوبتين :

- كل من قتل دون مقتضى، و في أي مكان دوابا للجر أو الركوب أو الحمل أو مواش ذات قرون أو خرافا أو ماعزا أو أية دابة أخرى أو كلابا للحراسة أو أسماك موجودة في البرك أو الأحواض أو الخزانات،

- كل من قتل دون مقتضى حيوانا مستأنسا في مكان يملكه أو يستأجره أو يزرعه مالك الحيوان المقتول.



القسم الخامس

المخالفات المتعلقة بالأموال



المادة 444 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب بالحبس من عشرة أيام على الأقل إلى شهرين على الأكثر و بغرامة من 100 إلى 1000 دج أو بإحدى العقوبتين :

1- كل من اقتلع أو خرب أو قطع أو قشر شجرة لإهلاكها مع علمه أنها مملوكة بالغير و كل من أتلف طعما و كل من قطع حشائش أو بذورا ناضجة أو خضراء مع عمله انها مملوكة للغير؛

2- كل من أغرق الطرق أو أملاك الغير و ذلك برفعه مصب مياه المطاحن أو المصانع أو المستنقعات عن منسوب الإرتفاع الذي تحدده السلطة المختصة ؛

3- كل من أرسل إلى شخص أي شيء مصحوب أو برسالة يذكر فيها أنه في إمكانه قبوله مقابل دفع ثمنه المحدد أو إعادته إلى مرسله حتى و لو لم تكن إعادته على نفقة المرسل إليه و ذلك متى لم يكن الأخير قد سبق له أن طلبه.



القسم السادس

المخالفات المتعلقة بالطرق



المادة 444 مكرر : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب بغرامة من 100 إلى 1000 دج كمل يجوز أن يعاقب بالحبس من عشرة أيام إلى شهرين كل من يعيق الطريق العام بأن يضع أو يترك فيها دون ضرورة مواد أو أشياء كيفما كانت من شأنها أن تمنع أو تنقص من حرية المرور أو تجعل المرور غير مأمون.



القسم السابع

عقوبة العود في المخالفات من الفئة الأولى



المادة 445 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب العائد بالحبس لمدة قد تصل إلى أربعة أشهر و بغرامة إلى 2000 دج و ذلك في مادة المخالفات المنصوص عليها في هذا الباب.




الباب الثاني

المخالفات من الفئة الثانية




الفصل الأول

الدرجة الأولى للمخالفات من الفئة الثانية

القسم الأول

المخالفات المتعلقة بالطرق



المادة 446 : ملغاة (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982).



القسم الثاني

المخالفات المتعلقة بالأشخاص



المادة 447 : ملغاة (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982).

يلغى القسم الثالث تحت "عنوان" المخالفات المتعلقة بالأداب العامة (أمر رقم 69-74 المؤرخ في 16 سبتمبر 1969).

المادة 448 : ملغاة (أمر رقم 69-74 المؤرخ في 16 سبتمبر 1969).



القسم الرابع

المخالفات المتعلقة بالحيوانات



المادة 449 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب بغرامة من 100 إلى 500دج و يجوز أن يعاقب أيضا بالحبس لمدة عشرة أيام على الأكثر كل من أساء دون مقتضى معاملة حيوان من الحيوانات المنزلية أو المستأنسة أو المأسورة سواء كان ذلك علنيا أو غير علني.

و يجوز للمحكمة في حالة الحكم على مالك الحيوان أو إذا كان مالكه مجهولا أن تأمر بإيداع الحيوان في مؤسسة ذات منفعة عمومية لحماية الحيوانات أو تقرر إعتبارها كذلك و للمؤسسة في هذه الحالة حرية التصرف فيه.



القسم الخامس

المخالفات المتعلقة بالأموال



المادة 450 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب بغرامة من 100 إلى 500دج و يجوز أن يعاقب أيضا بالحبس لمدة عشرة أيام على الأكثر.

1- كل من قام بكتابات أو وضع علامات أو رسوم بأية طريقة كانت و بغير إذن من السلطات الإدارية على أموال منقولة أو عقارية مملوكة للدولة أو المجموعات المحلية أو على مال واقع في أملاك أي منهما أو بغرض تسيير خدمة عمومية أو لأنها موضوعة تحت تصرف الجمهور،

2- كل من قام بكتابات أو وضع علامات أو رسوم على عقار بأية وسيلة كانت دون أن يكون مالكا أو مستأجرا له أو منتفعا به و بغير إذن من أي من هؤلاء الأشخاص،

3- كل من أتلف خنادق أو أسوار أو قطع فروعا من سياج أخضر أو نزع أخشاب جافة منه.

4- كل من تسبب عمدا في الإضرار بممتلكات منقولة للغير و ذلك في غير الحالات المنصوص عليها في المواد من 395 حتى المادة 417.

5- كل من سرق محصولات أو غيرها من المنتجات الصالحة من الحقل و كانت غير منفصلة عن الأرض قبل سرقتها و ذلك يشرط عدم قيام أي ظرف من الظروف المنصوص عليها في المادة 361.




الفصل الثاني

الدرجة الثانية للمخالفات من الفئة الثانية

القسم الأول

المخالفات المتعلقة بالنظام العمومي



المادة 451 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب بغرامة من 100 إلى 500دج و يجوز أن يعاقب أيضا بالحبس لمدة خمسة أيام على الأكثر.

1- كل من ارتدى علنا في غير الحالات المنصوص عليها في المادة 246 لباسا يتشابه مع بذلة حددتها النصوص التطبيقية و كان من شأن هذا التشابه أن يخلط الجمهور بينها.

2- الخبازون و الجزارون الذين يبيعون خبزا أو لحوما بأكثر من الأسعار المحددة في التعريفة المقررة و المعلنة قانونا.

3- كل من استعمل أوزانا مقاييس تغاير تلك التي قررتها القوانين السارية المفعول.

4- أصحاب النزل و الفنادق و مؤجرو المساكن المفروشة الذين يهملون قيد أسماء و ألقاب و صفات أي شخص يبيت لديهم أو يمضي الليل كله أو بعضه في هذه الأماكن و محل إقامته المعتادة و تاريخ وصوله في سجلات منتظمة و دون ترك بياض و ذلك بمجرد وصوله و كذا تاريخ خروجه بمجرد مغادرته و لا يقومون بتقديم هذا السجل إلى السلطة المختصة في المواعيد التي تحددها النظم أو عند طلبها منهم ؛

5- كل من أقام أو وضع ألعابا لليناصيب أو غيرها من ألعاب القمار في الشوارع أو الطرق أو الساحات أو الأماكن العمومية ؛

6- كل من قبل أو جاز أو استعمل وسائل الدفع يكون الغرض منها أن تكمل أو تحل محل العملة ذات السعر العمومي القانوني ؛

7- كل من رفض قبول العملة و النقود الوطنية غير المزورة أو غير المزيفة بالقيمة المقررة لها قانونا ؛

8- كل من رفض القيام بأعمال أو بأداء خدمات أو بتقديم مساعدة طلبت منه قانونا أو أهمل ذلك و كان بإمكانه القيام بهذا و ذلك في ظروف وقعت فيها حوادث أو ضياع أو غرق أو نصب أو حريق أو كوارث أخرى و كذالك في حالات النهب و السلب أو تلبس أو صياح الجمهور أو تنفيذ قضائي ؛د

9- كل من قدم أو باع أو عرض للبيع بضائع في أماكن عمومية مخالفا بذلك اللوائح التنظيمية للشرطة في هذه الأماكن دون الحصول على إذن أو تصريح قانوني ؛

المادة 452 : في الحالات المنصوص عليها في الفقرات 1 و 3 و 6 و 7 و 10 من المادة 451 تضبط و تصادر طبق لأحكام المادتين 15 و 16 الأشياء الآتية :

1- الملابس التي تتشابه مع أزياء حددتها النصوص التنظيمية و التي من شأن هذا التشابه أن يخلط الجمهور بينها؛

2- الأوزان و المكاييل المخالفة لتلك التي حددها القانون ؛

3- الطاولات و الأدوات و أجهزة اللعب و النصيب المقامة في الشوارع و الطرق العمومية و كذلك الأشياء موضوع المقامرة أو الأموال أو السلع أو الأشياء أو جوائز النصيب المعروضة على اللاعبين؛

4- وسائل الدفع التي كان الغرض منها تكملة أو القيام مقام العملة ذات السعر القانوني ؛ 

5- البضائع المقدمة او الموضوعة او او المعروضة للبيع في الأماكن العمومية والمخالفة للوائح التنظيمية للشرطة في هذه الماكن .

القسم الثاني

المخالفات المتعلقة بالأمن العمومي



المادة 453 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب بغرامة من 50 إلى 200دج و يجوز أن يعاقب أيضا بالحبس لمدة خمسة أيام على الأكثر :

1-كل من خالف أحكام اللوائح التنظيمية الخاصة : 

- بمتانة السيارات العمومية ، 

- بحمولتها ، 

- بطريقة تحميلها ، 

- بعدد ركابها و سلامتهم ، 

- بوضع بيان بعدد محلاتها و سعرها بداخلها ؛

- بوضع بيان باسم المالك خارجها.

2- كل من ترك مجنونا تحت حراسته يهيم على وجهه ؛

3-سائقو عربات نقل البضائع أو العربات أيا كانت أو دواب الحمل الذين يخالفون النظم المعروضة عليهم هي:

- أن يبقوا دائما بالقرب من الخيول أو دواب الجر و الحمل و من عرباتهم في وضع يستطيعون به توجيهها و قيادتها ؛

- أن يلزموا جانبا واحدا من الشوارع أو الطرق أو المسالك العمومية، و أن يغيروا اتجاههم أو ينتحوا جانبا أمام أية عربات أخرى و أن يتركوا لها عند اقترابها نصف الشارع أو الطريق على الأقل خاليا؛

4- كل من طلب منه شراء أو ارتهان أشياء يعلم أنها ناتجة من مصدر مشبوه و لا يخطر الشرطة بذلك فورا .

المادة 454 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) تضبط و تصادر طبقا لأحكام المادتين 15 و 16 :

- الأشياء المشتراة أو المرتهنة طبقا للشروط المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الرابعة من المادة 453 و ذلك ما لم يعثر على مالكها الحقيقي.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القسم الثالث

المخالفات المتعلقة بالطرق العمومية



المادة 455 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب بغرامة من 100 إلى 500دج و يجوز أن يعاقب أيضا بالحبس مدة خمسة أيام على الأكثر :

1- كل من اتلف أو خرب الطرق العمومية أو اغتصب جزءا منها و ذلك بأية طريقة كانت ؛

2- كل من أخذ حشائش أو أتربة أو أحجارا من الطرق العمومية دون أن يرخص له بذلك و كل من أخذ تربة أو مواد من الأماكن المملوكة للجماعات ما لم تكن هناك عادات تجيز ذلك ؛



القسم الرابع

المخالفات المتعلقة بالأشخاص



المادة 456 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب بغرامة من 100 إلى 500دج و يجوز أن يعاقب أيضا بالحبس مدة خمسة أيام على الأكثر كل من اتخذ مهنة العرافة أو التنبؤ بالغيب أو تفسير الأحلام و تضبط و تصادر طبقا لأحكام المادتين 15 و 16 الأجهزة و الأدوات و الملابس التي استعملت لممارسة مهنة العرافة و التنبؤ بالغيب أو تفسير الأحلام أو أعدت لذلك.



القسم الخامس

المخالفات المتعلقة بالحيوانات



المادة 457 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب بغرامة من 50 إلى 500دج و يجوز أن يعاقب أيضا بالحبس لمدة خمسة أيام على الأكثر :

1- كل من تسبب في موت أو جرح حيوانات أو مواشي مملوكة للغير و ذلك نتيجة لإطلاق حيوانات مؤذية أو مفترسة أو بسبب سرعة أو سوء قيادة أو زيادة حمولة العربات أو الخيول أو دواب الجر أو الحمل أو الركوب ؛

2- كل من تسبب في نفس الإضرار نتيجة استخدام أو استعمال أسلحة دون احتياط أو برعونة أو نتيجة إلقاء حجارة أو أية أجسام صلبة أخرى ؛

3- كل من تسبب لنفس الحوادث نتيجة قدم أو تلف أو عدم إصلاح أو صيانة المنازل أو المباني أو وضع أكوام أو أحداث حفر أو أية أعمال أخرى مماثلة في الشوارع أو الطرق أو الساحات أو الطرق العمومية أو بالقرب منها دون اتخاذ الإحتياط أو وضع العلامات المقررة أو المعتادة.



القسم السادس

المخالفات المتعلقة بالأموال



المادة 458 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب بغرامة من 20 إلى 50 دج و يجوز أن يعاقب أيضا بالحبس لمدة خمسة أيام على الأكثر :

1- كل من لم يبلغ السلطة المحلية خلال ثلاثة أيام على المواشي أو دواب الجر أو الحمل أو الركوب الهائمة أو المتروكة التي يكون قد عثر عليها ؛

2- كل من دخل أرضا لم يكن مالكا أو مستأجرا أو منتفعا أو مزارعا لها أو لم يكن له حق فيها أو في المرور بداخلها أو لم يكن مندوبا أو نائبا عن أحد هؤلاء فمر في هذه الأرض أو في جزء منها سواء كانت مهيأة للزراعة أو مبذورة أو كانت بها حبوب أو ثمار ناضجة أو على وشك النضج ؛

3- كل من ألقى أحجارا أو أجساما صلبة أخرى أو أقذارا على منازل أو مباني أو أسوار الغير أو في الحدائق أو الأراضي المسورة.




الفصل الثالث

الدرجة الثالثة للمخالفات من الفئة الثانية



القسم الأول

المخالفات المتعلقة بالنظام العمومي



المادة 459 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب بغرامة من 30 إلى 100دج و يجوز أن يعاقب أيضا بالحبس لمدة ثلاثة أيام على الأكثر كل من خالف المراسيم أو القرارات المتخذة قانونا من طرف السلطة الإدارية إذا لم تكن الجرائم الواردة بها معاقبا عليها بنصوص خاصة.



القسم الثاني

المخالفات المتعلقة بالأمن العمومي



المادة 460 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب بغرامة من 30 إلى 100دج و يجوز أن يعاقب أيضا بالحبس لمدة ثلاثة أيام على الأكثر :

1- كل من أهمل صيانة و إصلاح أو تنظيف الأفران أو المداخن أو المصانع التي تشتعل فيها النار؛

2- كل من يخالف منع إطلاق النيران الإصطناعية في بعض الأماكن ؛

3- كل من ترك في الشوارع أو الطرق أو الساحات أو الأماكن العمومية أو الحقول أدوات أو أجهزة أو أسلحة يمكن أن يستعملها اللصوص أو غيرهم من الأشقياء.

المادة 461 : في الحالات المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين 2 و 3 من المادة 460 تضبط و تصادر طبقا لأحكام المادتين 15 و 16 الأشياء الآتية :

1- أدوات النيران الإصطناعية التي توجد في حيازة المخالفين ؛

2- الأدوات و الأجهزة و الأسلحة التي تركت في الشوارع أو الطرق أو الساحات أو الأماكن العمومية أو الحقول.



القسم الثالث

المخالفات المتعلقة بالطرق العمومية

و بالصحة العمومية



المادة 462 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب بغرامة من 30 إلى 100دج و يجوز أن يعاقب أيضا بالحبس لمدة ثلاثة أيام على الأكثر :

1- كل من كان ملزما بإنارة جزء من طريق عام و أهمل إنارته ؛

2- كل من أهمل إنارة المواد التي يضعها أو الحفر التي يحدثها في الشوارع أو في الساحات مخالفا بذلك القاوانين و اللوائح التنظيمية ؛

كل من أهمل تنفيذ اللوائح التنظيمية أو القرارات المتعلقة بالطرق العمومية أو طاعة الإنذار الصادر من السلطة الإدارية بإصلاح أو هدم المباني الآيلة للسقوط أو رفض ذلك ؛

4- كل من أهمل تنظيف الشوارع أو الممرات في المناطق التي يترك فيها أمر هذه العناية للسكان؛

5- كل من ألقى أو وضع في الطريق العمومي أقذرا أو كناسات أو مياها قذرة أو أية مواد أخرى يؤدي سقوطها إلى إحداث ضرر أو تتصاعد منها روائح ضارة بالصحة أو كرهة.



القسم الرابع

المخالفات المتعلقة بالأشخاص



المادة 463 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب بغرامة من 30 إلى 100دج و يجوز أن يعاقب أيضا بالحبس لمدة ثلاثة أيام على الأكثر :

1- كل من ألقى بغير احتياط أقذارا على أحد الأشخاص ؛

2- كل من ابتدر أحد الأشخاص بألفاظ سباب غير علنية دون أن يكون قد استفزه.



القسم الخامس

المخالفات المتعلقة بالأموال



المادة 464 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب بغرامة من 30 إلى 100دج و يجوز أن يعاقب أيضا بالحبس لمدة ثلاثة أيام على الأكثر :

1- كل من قطف و أكل ثمارا مملوكة للغير في مكان وجودها ذاته ؛

2- كل من جمع بقايا المحاصيل سواء بيده أو بآلة زراعية من حقل لم تحصد محاصيله أو لم ترفع منه بكاملها أو قام بجني بقايا الكروم منه ؛

3- كل من وضع أن ترك مواد أو أية أشياء أخرى في مجاري أو عيون مياه من شأنها أن تعوقعا.



الفصل الرابع

عقوبة العود في المخالفات من الفئة الثانية



المادة 465 : (قانون رقم 82-04 المؤرخ في 13 فيفري 1982) يعاقب العائدون في مادة المخالفات المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل بما يأتي :

1- بالحبس الذي قد تصل مدته إلى شهر و بغرامة قد تصل إلى 1000 دج في حالة العود في إحدى المخالفات الواردة في الفصل الأول.

2- بالحبس الذي قد يصل إلى عشرة أيام و بغرامة قد تصل إلى 500 دج في حالة العود في إحدى المخالفات الواردة في الفصل الثاني.

3- بالحبس الذي قد يصل إلى خمسة أيام و بغرامة قد تصل إلى 100 دج في حالة العود في إحدى المخالفات الواردة في الفصل الثالث.




الباب الثالث

أحكام مشتركة بين مختلف المخالفات



المادة 466 : في مواد المخالفات تحدد أحكام المادة 53 مدى توافر الظروف المخففة و أثارها.



أحكام عامة



المادة 467 : تستمر المحاكم و مجالس القضاء في اتباع القوانين و اللوائح التنظيمية الخاصة بالمواد التي لم ينص عليها هذا القانون.

المادة 468 : تلغى جميع الأحكام المخالفة لهذا الأمر الذي يسري مفعوله في تاريخ تطبيق الأمر رقم 65-278 المؤرخ في 22 رجب عام 1385 الموافق 16 نوففمبر سنة 1965 المتضمن التنظيم القضائي المشار إليه و الذي ينشر في الجريدة الرسمية للجمهورية الجزائرية الديمقراطية الشعبية.

*حرر بالجزائر في 18 صفر عام 1386 الموافق 8 يونيو سنة 1966.

هواري بومدين*

----------

